# Beauteque Beauty Bag: New Korean Cosmetics Subscription *May Contain Spoilers*



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I found out about this yesturday on there facebook page saying they were releasing some news for today, and they just stated that they will be opening up a subscription beauty bag on June 22nd 2014!!!!

They sell Korean beauty products , so it looks like it will contain Korean products!!

Excited Much?!!!​

You can read about the info here  

Website here


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 16, 2014)

I looked their website over, and I didn't see any info about a recurring box or bag. l guess they be posting the info about this on the 22nd? I'd do a monthly sub just to try it if the brands are high quality and some, if not all, are full sized. 

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I looked their website over, and I didn't see any info about a recurring box or bag. l guess they be posting the info about this on the 22nd? I'd do a monthly sub just to try it if the brands are high quality and some, if not all, are full sized.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info.


Its on there facebook page explaining it.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

just checked their website and saw that they have a july beauty bag for $22...i think this is the one that their fb page is talking about! For most of the items, you can choose which one you want!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



1) My Beauty Diary Sheet Mask Types: Diary Lemon Vit-C Mask Sheet OR Arbutin Whitening Mask Individual

2) Dessert Mask Packs Types: Time Pudding Pack-Blueberry OR Time Pudding Pack-Pineapple

3) Etude House Drawing Eyebrow Pencil Colors: Black OR Brown

4) Hand Lotion Types: Skinfood Herb &amp; Shea Butter Hand Cream OR Skinfood Honey &amp; Shea Butter Hand Cream

5) Beauteque Mineral Eye Shimmer Colors: Beauteque Minerals Funky Fiji Eye Shimmer OR Beauteque Minerals Divine Dubai Eye Shimmer

6) Beauteque Mineral Foundation Brush


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 22, 2014)

A few months ago, Beauteque offered free sample bags, and now it looks like they're about to launch their first subscription.

I've got a bit of info from Beauteque and found out that they are going to be $22 with shipping included.

I'm definitely interested to see what's in these, and what direction they plan on taking this!

Here's the most recent post they put up on their facebook:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2014)

Just merged some existing threads together for this topic. This looks so exciting! I have NO idea how I'm going to resist! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh whoops, looks like I didn't look hard enough for an existing thread. This is why I don't use the internet on no sleep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



eugiegenie said:


> just checked their website and saw that they have a july beauty bag for $22...i think this is the one that their fb page is talking about! For most of the items, you can choose which one you want!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some stuff I found out!

-Pre-Ordering for the Beauty Bags starts today (Monday) and when you pre-order you get a free Essie nail polish. Not sure what time they will officially make it available for pre-order.

-You get to choose the items/shades etc that you want in your bag, and that include TWO my beauty diary masks, making a total of 7 items.

-They are going to be $22 shipping included, however they're releasing coupon codes for bloggers that will give $2 off (I have requested one that will not be an affiliate code of any kind so that I can share it with you guys!)

- I'm not sure how often this subscription will be (monthly, maybe?) And while I really like the idea of choosing my own items, I do like the allure of the "surprise" so I am hoping in the future they will have the bags be a bit more secretive!

I am super excited to find out more about this and watch this subscription develop over time, as I would love an alternative to Memebox that's a bit less frequent and crazy, less expensive, and ships from the US!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

here is the link (no pictures yet) of the boxes

http://www.beauteque.com/july-bag-1/

they have a single july one and then a 3 month sub of their boxes.  It seems really nice and I will look into this for sure - just not now, because I have a glut of memeboxes coming my way in July &amp; August.  If I sub to this, it will be in the fall, as I have SO much stuff right now.

Memebox's bait &amp; switch on the office essential box has gotten me a little upset and I hope they make good on the fact that they misrepresented that box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

What happened with the office essentials box? I didn't get that one so I'm curious! (I know it's off topic but hey-it's all korean beauty stuff, right?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really excited about the Beauteque bag. I have done a few reviews for them and I think that this is such a genuine and amazing company. They are so excited about the products they sell and connecting with their customers. Seriously-buy something from them or contact them and see for yourself how ridiculously nice they are. I feel good about supporting a company like that.

Plus I've been dying to try those pudding packs, give me all the skinfood hand creams (perfect for my purse) and if I told you I didn't use a sheet mask every single day I'd be lying! Can't wait to get my hands on this and do a review.

I know they just launched this and they're more-or-less testing the waters of subscription bags/boxes, but I'm definitely interested to see how they develop!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

@MissJexie  They had this spoiler (it was up as of 7:30am our time) and it was the reason why I purchased it.




some members got their box today and it isn't in there - and the info card doesn't mention it.  Memebox didn't let us know that this wasn't in our box in advance - like they did with the green tea box - and didn't offer us points OR allow us to cancel it.

I wrote them an email this morning, with the screenshot, and about an hour later, they removed the spoiler from their website!!!   Still no communication from memebox on this.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  They had this spoiler (it was up as of 7:30am our time) and it was the reason why I purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehk. That's super shady and I really hope they make it right or I'll lose a lot of respect for them!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I will be interested in your review of the Beauteque bag.  I just have SO much coming to me these next couple of months, that I just cannot.  The bag looks very cute!!  I just have a ton of handcream, eyeshadow up the wazoo (I don't buy any of the makeup memeboxes because of this) , don't want an eyebrow pencil

if they did a mask/facial care bag, I would purchase that because those are my weaknesses right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sadness - looks like this might just be US only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChristinaBBmentor (Jun 25, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Sadness - looks like this might just be US only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Actually looks like Beauteque opened up the BB Bag to canada as well now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

ChristinaBBmentor said:


> Actually looks like Beauteque opened up the BB Bag to canada as well now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ooh yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm on the fence with this one.  They're so new just as a company, I don't think they know what they are getting into with subscriptions (if that's what this is, I can't tell). 

Part of the problem is that they are more expensive than buying from some Korean stores or Amazon, etc and they charge shipping.  You pay a premium from their shop but you certainly get it quicker, thats for sure.

I know they want to capitalize on what Memebox is doing and I'm glad because I think there's a great market for it but they just barely even started being a business!  Eek!

If they could make some good business connections with some korean make up houses and do a mostly makeup bag, I think they could corner that market pretty quick.

I'm gonna watch and see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

OK So I got the bag today and I'm actually really happy with it.

It's really hard NOT to compare to Memebox, but I have to remember that Beauteque's beauty bags are going to be more like Ipsy or Glossybox. I don't think it was 100% a winner for me, but I look at Glossybox, which is pretty much the same price, and it suddenly is a much better deal. Looking at the subscription on it's own without comparing it to other subscriptions or companies, it's worth the money for me. As nice as it is that they included some of their own products, I'm hoping for more Korean products in next month's bag. I've gotta say though, the Beauteque brush is pretty fabulous. I wish there was less mask-related skin care and a bit more variety overall, but that's just the blogger/reviewer side of me talking. I like the direction their going and I'm genuinely excited to see where this subscription goes.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

that was super duper fast shipping @@MissJexie

As I am meme'd to the max right now, I will be taking another look at this bag in the fall..


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that was super duper fast shipping @@MissJexie
> 
> As I am meme'd to the max right now, I will be taking another look at this bag in the fall..


Well that's because of 2 factors: they're in New Jersey and I'm in MA, and also because they sent them out early to bloggers for review. I believe they're only available for pre-order right now as far as I know.

Even so, I agree about being memed to the max lol. I live on an extremely fixed income, and I'm able to get memeboxes with very strict budgeting, so I don't get nearly as many as some other ladies do, but I think at this point I have 9 or so in Meme-limbo.

I like the break from Memebox that Beauteque is offering in the sense that I know it's just a cute little beauty bag filled with fun stuff and it's ONLY once a month. It's also nice not having to buy it 1-2 months in advance or waiting a ridiculously long time for shipping, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that they're still getting their footing, but I'm very interested to see where they end up taking this.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

MissJexie,

Read your blog and bought one with your code. When I checked out, there was no mention at all about the Essie nail polish. Not that it's a deal breaker for me or anything, but I'm not sure they are still offering it with the July bag purchase.. I wrote their CS to ask. 

 I love Korean beauty products and it will be nice to have something to compare all the Memeboxes I'm getting to another Korean company's curated box. 
It was also nice to be able to customize the product selections so much. That was impressive. 

Count me in on the multitude who have over a dozen Memeboxes ordered and arriving, well, soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've got to stop buying so many. They tempt me so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm on the fence with this one.  They're so new just as a company, I don't think they know what they are getting into with subscriptions (if that's what this is, I can't tell).
> 
> Part of the problem is that they are more expensive than buying from some Korean stores or Amazon, etc and they charge shipping.  You pay a premium from their shop but you certainly get it quicker, thats for sure.
> 
> ...


Saffyra, 

The bag has free shipping if you live in the USA. I used Miss Jexie's discount code on her blog review, and it paid for the tax they charge. 

Everything but the brush is customizable according to color preference for the cosmetics and skin type for the other products.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't think this box looks very exciting, but I hope you guys are enjoying it. :3 I just feel like I wouldn't like anything in the box except for the masks, but those My Beauty Diary masks are like $10 a box, so it is not worth it for me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the idea how you can choose from the different selections, but I also think a little mystery would be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for this! 

I would like to see maybe more makeup products in the future. And skincare items. I think I will sign up for the next bag as I've already tested many MBD masks and the skinfood handcream. ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> MissJexie,
> 
> Read your blog and bought one with your code. When I checked out, there was no mention at all about the Essie nail polish. Not that it's a deal breaker for me or anything, but I'm not sure they are still offering it with the July bag purchase.. I wrote their CS to ask.
> 
> ...


I believe the deal was the first 20 people who pre-order get a magnetic Essie polish, and everyone else that pre-order before the end of the month will receive a regular Essie polish. At least that's what I was told! Let me know what they say to your e-mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have GOT to stop buying Memeboxes for a while. I think I just have WAY too much product at this point, but I want new K-beauty stuff coming in because I'm addicted LOL. I like that the Beauteque bags are monthly, and I loved that I got to choose the products because I feel like I will spend a LOT less. (I'm lying but I keep telling myself that! LOL)


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I like the idea how you can choose from the different selections, but I also think a little mystery would be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree! I think maybe there should be an option in the future (once the BB bags are more off the ground) where you can either choose your products, or get a completely different mystery bag!

I know someone said that the My Beauty Diary Masks are only $10 a box and stuff but I'm one of those crazies who is obsessed with sheet masks. I use them every single day of my life. I think the MBD masks are the best value since I use them so often. I think they fit my face the best (I only need to trim little slits on either side of the eye holes to widen them) and they are super-saturated and stick to my face the best I know this totally turned into a My Beauty Diary commerical but I just love their masks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I believe the deal was the first 20 people who pre-order get a magnetic Essie polish, and everyone else that pre-order before the end of the month will receive a regular Essie polish. At least that's what I was told! Let me know what they say to your e-mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have GOT to stop buying Memeboxes for a while. I think I just have WAY too much product at this point, but I want new K-beauty stuff coming in because I'm addicted LOL. I like that the Beauteque bags are monthly, and I loved that I got to choose the products because I feel like I will spend a LOT less. (I'm lying but I keep telling myself that! LOL)


I emailed them and they said they were sending a reg. Essie polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy not to be getting a magnetic polish.

I am seriously worried about my love for Memeboxes. I mean, the company is doing a pretty hard sell to us, and I am buying into their " so limited" and " very special offer" every time. It has to stop. Like you said--I have to stop. They don't, LOL.

I'd now love a Korean body care box. And a monthly Korean makeup box. I dreamed last night that I went to S. Korea to go shopping for beauty products. Woke up in a cold sweat because IRL my husband would lose his career if he got anywhere near N. Korean borders. 

BUT- I surely did have fun shopping for hours.* A box with a live octopus reached out and took my hand and said " Please take me home, you need me".*

Probably need to lay off the Ambien CR at night too. LOLOL.

This ALL started when Glossybox, I think it was, had Missha BB cream in their box. Whole full sized tube and I have hoarded it like Ebeneezer Scooge's daughter, thinking I could never find it again. I did see it on Beuteque's site, which made me happy but I have no clue which one is #23. It was made for my skin tone.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I emailed them and they said they were sending a reg. Essie polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy not to be getting a magnetic polish.
> 
> I am seriously worried about my love for Memeboxes. I mean, the company is doing a pretty hard sell to us, and I am buying into their " so limited" and " very special offer" every time. It has to stop. Like you said--I have to stop. They don't, LOL.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA Oh gosh I'm cracking up about the live octopus!! Also if you e-mail Beauteque with the questions you have about the Missha BB cream they'll help you find the right one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've got great customer service! I love the Missha BB cream too! I also love a lot of skin79 bb's as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OK So I got the bag today and I'm actually really happy with it.
> 
> It's really hard NOT to compare to Memebox, but I have to remember that Beauteque's beauty bags are going to be more like Ipsy or Glossybox. I don't think it was 100% a winner for me, but I look at Glossybox, which is pretty much the same price, and it suddenly is a much better deal. Looking at the subscription on it's own without comparing it to other subscriptions or companies, it's worth the money for me. As nice as it is that they included some of their own products, I'm hoping for more Korean products in next month's bag. I've gotta say though, the Beauteque brush is pretty fabulous. I wish there was less mask-related skin care and a bit more variety overall, but that's just the blogger/reviewer side of me talking. I like the direction their going and I'm genuinely excited to see where this subscription goes.


Thanks for sharing what you received! 

Do you know what route they're going to take?  Are they going to be Asian beauty product bags or make up bags with some asian product?  Personally, with the craze the way is now, I hope they go full Asian beauty. 

It is hard when you compare it to a Memebox which is essentially the same price (except the shipping that takes a huge chunk out of your wallet so it's not really... Ugh.).  Beauteque doesn't have the access like Memebox does so I think they did pretty well for that.  I do like the MBD masks and I'm glad to see they included Skinfood.  Including a tool was a great idea, too.

I've got so many Memeboxes coming but I'm keeping my eye on Beauteque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thanks for sharing what you received!
> 
> Do you know what route they're going to take?  Are they going to be Asian beauty product bags or make up bags with some asian product?  Personally, with the craze the way is now, I hope they go full Asian beauty.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what route they are planning on taking for sure, but since I have done reviews for them, they have chatted with me a bit about it. I know they just recently released their line of shadows and brushes, so I think that is why they were included in the bags this month. Also the Essie polish was just a bonus product for pre-ordering the bag before July 1st.

So my understanding is that the bags will be exclusively K-Beauty, although I could definitely be wrong on that.

But Yea I think of Memeboxes as $30 and up, so to me Beauteque is less expensive. Plus it's once a month, and ships from the US, which is another benefit. They're a new company and they're trying new things, and I really think that once they find their stride and get more feedback from their customers, the BB bags are going to be awesome. I really liked this one. I'm not going to use the shadow simply because I don't really use loose shadows, but it's actually really nice quality and it wasn't a bad product to get. But I am interested to see if it's exclusively Korean products in the next bag!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 28, 2014)

I really want to try this, I've been debating on it for a few days. That shea butter hand cream is calling to me.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 29, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I really want to try this, I've been debating on it for a few days. That shea butter hand cream is calling to me.


That's the lotion I picked too and ughhh It's sooo nice. I have a thing for hand creams, I have no idea what it is about them but I hoard them like crazy!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's the lotion I picked too and ughhh It's sooo nice. I have a thing for hand creams, I have no idea what it is about them but I hoard them like crazy!


The skinfood shea butter handcream is amazing!! Gone through atleast 3 of them, so cheap and still good quality^^


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 2, 2014)

Subbed for this at like 1am last night so I doubt I got the Essie polish but it looks cool anyway! I like all the choices and stuff.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

My bag arrived today and I LOVE it!! I mean, how can you not love it when you pick out almost every item in it personally?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they make this a monthly box or bag ( I don't really need the bags but this one was gorgeous) subscription.

And like someone said, I hope they go to all K- beauty products. I'd like skincare mixed with some cosmetics.. It was a nice blend this month, and I want them to be a big success!!

We definitely have a need for a Korean beauty product company which can sell products and ship quickly and efficiently. My items from Beauteque were all perfect. The items which weren't sealed up like the masks were, had a different type of all-over seal. The hand cream was all sealed in factory plastic, and they sealed up their eye shadow very well. The brush came in a clear package. 

Everything is very clean and fresh looking. That means a lot to me. I just read a review about a Memebox that had moldy face masks and other products in it, so I was paying special attention to the quality control.

IMO, Beauteque has very good quality control from what I've seen thus far. I may order another bag, I like mine that much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My bag arrived today and I LOVE it!! I mean, how can you not love it when you pick out almost every item in it personally?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope they make this a monthly box or bag ( I don't really need the bags but this one was gorgeous) subscription.
> 
> ...


I agree that everything was so cute and I really liked that I got to choose stuff. I have already used up my sheet masks because I'm obsessed with them lol, but I would love to see them focus solely on K- Beauty in the next month's bag. Although I am LOVING the brush that they sent with this bag. I have been using it for applying my clay masks and it's perfect!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone know what's happening for August with this sub? I just remembered and I'm supposed to be cutting back on subs. Not sure if there's a specific date I have to cancel by or any spoilers that will make me not want to? Or if we'd get to pick more stuff out for next month?


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone know what's happening for August with this sub? I just remembered and I'm supposed to be cutting back on subs. Not sure if there's a specific date I have to cancel by or any spoilers that will make me not want to? Or if we'd get to pick more stuff out for next month?


For some reason I thought I read somewhere on their facebook that the next bag doesn't go out until September...I could be wrong though?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 25, 2014)

I emailed them earlier in the week via their contact form and asked if there would be an August bag or subscription.  I have not gotten any response. However, I've reviewed about 12 products for their site now and none of my reviews show up ( and they were great reviews of course) so I'm thinking there may be a problem somewhere, either Chrome and their site, or the third party which runs their site, or something. 

I also asked about an August subscription bag or box on the Live Chat feature and the person just didn't answer- if anyone was there... I never know until they reply and no one did. Like I said, I think there are some growing pains with the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With that said, I definitely want an August box or bag because their products are so fresh and clean and not dented and not dusty in mailers from Korea. And I get what I order in just a few days.

Not saying that I don't love Memebox but the novelty has worn completely off and I'm looking a lot closer at the quality of all the products in a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Beauteque has great quality items IMO.*


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> For some reason I thought I read somewhere on their facebook that the next bag doesn't go out until September...I could be wrong though?


Thanks!! That actually works perfect for me! I need to cut back for at least the next month and then reevalute my credit card accounts so I am A-OK with waiting until September. I was just getting to that end of the month state of panic about subs I forgot about  and then unexpected charges that are either going to take the money I need for gas/groceries or get declined lol.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 25, 2014)

I want an August curation if they can get through their 21 days of beauty promo and put something really interesting together. I know they've been all about this 21 days in July thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited to add: Found the answer: "*Beauteque Beauty Bags* are currently in a “trial” phase and only available for July, September, and November. In January they will begin the monthly service."


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Works for my wallet! Hope we get to pick things again in September.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like Beauteque just launched a one-time bag for August. The Head-to-Toe Spa bag.

It comes with 7 different masks and a hair band and it's customizable. http://www.beauteque.com/head-to-toe-bag/

Seriously, it's like they know I am addicted to masks. Like, have purchased multiples of the Memebox Mask boxes obsessed, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Looks like Beauteque just launched a one-time bag for August. The Head-to-Toe Spa bag.
> 
> It comes with 7 different masks and a hair band and it's customizable. http://www.beauteque.com/head-to-toe-bag/
> 
> Seriously, it's like they know I am addicted to masks. Like, have purchased multiples of the Memebox Mask boxes obsessed, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


and you get to choose some of your specific needs!  

looks like it includes the 



Spoiler



skinfood rice wash off mask


which should be a hit.  unfortunately i already have that so it'll be going up for trade.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oooh I know I just said I can't be buying one right now, but I take it back. I'm going to need this. I just love their customization options. It says it's available until September 1st, which is nice because now I can wait until a little later in the month and then snag one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> and you get to choose some of your specific needs!
> 
> looks like it includes the
> 
> ...





HelpMeSleep said:


> Oooh I know I just said I can't be buying one right now, but I take it back. I'm going to need this. I just love their customization options. It says it's available until September 1st, which is nice because now I can wait until a little later in the month and then snag one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really love the customization options too- even more so because I don't know EXACTLY what I'm getting in regards to the mask/brand etc, but I know it will be catered what I need it for. The Skinfood mask is mine, allll mine LOL. I had a small size that has been gone for a month now, so I'm happy to have more!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm excited for this spa bag too. I got the July BB bag and LOVED it, especially because I could customize what I got.


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Oooh I know I just said I can't be buying one right now, but I take it back. I'm going to need this. I just love their customization options. It says it's available until September 1st, which is nice because now I can wait until a little later in the month and then snag one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i'm actually getting this and may get a promo code for the august bag so for anyone who can be patient, that might help a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: (not a referral code - i won't be getting any benefit out of it)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> i'm actually getting this and may get a promo code for the august bag so for anyone who can be patient, that might help a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: (not a referral code - i won't be getting any benefit out of it)


That would be awesome! I will definitely be wanting that if you get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That would be awesome! I will definitely be wanting that if you get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i will definitely post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 2, 2014)

amidea said:


> i will definitely post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even though it's not a referral code and you do not get any benefit from it, these blogger-specific codes are not allowed on MUT, unfortunately.

I also get these codes for my blog, and while I would love to share them here, it's considered a blogger promo code, which are not allowed. Simply because there is a possibility that the company giving the code is tracking how often it is used, therefore could potentially send the blogger attached to the code more product/commission etc. 

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 2, 2014)

The new Mask set bag looks like a lot of fun. Mine's ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got my Beauteque Spa Bag and I LOOOVE IT! 



Spoiler





 



I am absolutely obsessed with masks, so this bag was truly made for me. Not to mention the fact that it was customizable. I even love the terrycloth headband that it came with! Such nice quality! I'm excited to try everything out and review this. It even comes with a little "schedule" so you can plan out an entire spa day with all the products!


----------



## amidea (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Even though it's not a referral code and you do not get any benefit from it, these blogger-specific codes are not allowed on MUT, unfortunately.
> 
> I also get these codes for my blog, and while I would love to share them here, it's considered a blogger promo code, which are not allowed. Simply because there is a possibility that the company giving the code is tracking how often it is used, therefore could potentially send the blogger attached to the code more product/commission etc.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!


sorry, i just meant that i would let people know when it was up on my blog and not post the actual code or the link to my review - is that ok?  (totally new to blogging and have never run into this issue before, so apologies for not knowing the rules! and i totally understand if i can't do that either) it definitely makes sense, just want to be able to share the benefit in any way that's allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 4, 2014)

unrelated, i just got this email: i would actually love to go to this ($10 for a good cause and food/drink + samples and face/body sessions sounds awesome to me) but it's an hour and a half away via public transportation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We are pleased to announce our first charity event, *Shine a Light in the Dark: a Night of Female Empowerment. *On Friday, August 22 at the Middletown Arts Center in Middletown, NJ, join us from 6-10 pm EST for: 
Guest speakers about domestic &amp; sexual violence education
A donation drive for abuse victims
Free facial &amp; body beauty sessions by Beauteque professionals
A panel of Beauteque experts &amp; BB Mentors
Access to sample bags and Beauteque products
Complimentary food &amp; a cocktail hour for all attendees
*10% of all event proceeds will be donated to 180NJ, a** nonprofit organization and shelter dedicated to ending domestic and sexual violence.* Tickets are *$10 online* and* $15 at the door.* Purchase an event ticket now


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

amidea said:


> sorry, i just meant that i would let people know when it was up on my blog and not post the actual code or the link to my review - is that ok?  (totally new to blogging and have never run into this issue before, so apologies for not knowing the rules! and i totally understand if i can't do that either) it definitely makes sense, just want to be able to share the benefit in any way that's allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries at all! Basically the rules of makeuptalk are that you can't link to your blog, tell people to go to your blog, say that you have a deal on your blog etc. You can mention you have a blog, you can link to your blog in your signature, but you can't use words like "___review is up on my blog" "go check out my blog" etc. I know it's a bit confusing, but there's rules enforced so that people don't get out of hand posting links to their blogs and using the threads solely to get more readers etc.

I definitely don't think that's what you were doing at all, just wanted to give you the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No worries at all! Basically the rules of makeuptalk are that you can't link to your blog, tell people to go to your blog, say that you have a deal on your blog etc. You can mention you have a blog, you can link to your blog in your signature, but you can't use words like "___review is up on my blog" "go check out my blog" etc. I know it's a bit confusing, but there's rules enforced so that people don't get out of hand posting links to their blogs and using the threads solely to get more readers etc.
> 
> I definitely don't think that's what you were doing at all, just wanted to give you the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


got it, thanks!  it is slightly confusing but the rationale totally makes sense and your explanation helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

back on the topic of the bag...  i'm excited for this one!  i dont know what it is about masks that i love so much...  as i sit here preparing for another long, grueling day at work, i wish i could just spend all my time experimenting with all the products piling up in my room (among other things).  sigh.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

amidea said:


> got it, thanks!  it is slightly confusing but the rationale totally makes sense and your explanation helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> back on the topic of the bag...  i'm excited for this one!  i dont know what it is about masks that i love so much...  as i sit here preparing for another long, grueling day at work, i wish i could just spend all my time experimenting with all the products piling up in my room (among other things).  sigh.


I just got mine yesterday and I'm seriously in love. I agree though- I just want to spend the day relaxing and experimenting with all my products (and maybe get a little cleaning done!) If only!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just got mine yesterday and I'm seriously in love. I agree though- I just want to spend the day relaxing and experimenting with all my products (and maybe get a little cleaning done!) If only!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dang, mine hasn't even shipped. Are you maybe getting yours early because you're The Harlot?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm most excited for the Skin Food wash off rice mask I'm getting, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just checked and my spa bag is in NJ. Looks like it made it to the USPS today. Oh heck.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Dang, mine hasn't even shipped. Are you maybe getting yours early because you're The Harlot?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think so! LOL I do work directly with Beauteque on some reviews and stuff so they may have just mailed mine out early so I could get my review up! It'll be worth the wait, though! I've been playing around with mine all day. Was just wearing the eye mask while I cleaned my house and it was hilarious. I was expecting an eye gel-type thing that go under the eye, but this mask went above and below the eye and outward toward the hairline. My fiance said I looked like a superhero LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

@@MissJexie this bag looks sooo good on your review! I am definitely going to be snatching this one up asap!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm such a sucker for a good review and for a mask bag. My postman is going to love me even more than he already does. lol

Thank you for turning me on to another sub, Rachel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@MissJexie this bag looks sooo good on your review! I am definitely going to be snatching this one up asap!





MemeJunkie said:


> I'm such a sucker for a good review and for a mask bag. My postman is going to love me even more than he already does. lol
> 
> Thank you for turning me on to another sub, Rachel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!! I hope you guys love it as much as I did! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think so! LOL I do work directly with Beauteque on some reviews and stuff so they may have just mailed mine out early so I could get my review up! It'll be worth the wait, though! I've been playing around with mine all day. Was just wearing the eye mask while I cleaned my house and it was hilarious. I was expecting an eye gel-type thing that go under the eye, but this mask went above and below the eye and outward toward the hairline. My fiance said I looked like a superhero LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, my gosh, I review product after product on their site. LOL. 

I think the Super Food Rice mask product and the eye mask are going to be my faves.I'll like the hand mask too. I got a hair mask for frizzy hair and I've never had a frizzy hair on my head. I think something got mixed up there LOL.  My spa package came today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you really think they put a value on the small denim bag to get the value up to $40?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, my gosh, I review product after product on their site. LOL.
> 
> I think the Super Food Rice mask product and the eye mask are going to be my faves.I'll like the hand mask too. I got a hair mask for frizzy hair and I've never had a frizzy hair on my head. I think something got mixed up there LOL.  My spa package came today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you really think they put a value on the small denim bag to get the value up to $40?


I'm honestly not sure how they valued the items. It's possible they put a value on the bag as well as a higher value than I guessed on the spa headband, but I'm not sure. I'm going to look into it a bit further and check with them to see where their valuing comes from. It doesn't bother me too much because I feel like I got more than my money's worth and I am pleased with everything I received, but I am curious! Because if they do put a price on the bag itself, I am going to suggest that maybe they skip the bag next time and add in another product! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the hair masks, I think they only had so many to choose from, since I asked for a split end mask and got a deep conditioning mask, which is going to be way too heavy on my thin hair. However, I can definitely make use of it and use a very small amount on my ends, so all is not lost!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 7, 2014)

I ordered the Head to Toe Bag and enough sheet masks to get free shipping. I'm unreasonably excited about this order - sheet masks are my new favorite thing! Thanks for the heads up, MissJexie.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I ordered the Head to Toe Bag and enough sheet masks to get free shipping. I'm unreasonably excited about this order - sheet masks are my new favorite thing! Thanks for the heads up, MissJexie.


You're welcome! They have a GREAT selection of sheet masks. I'm totally obsessed with them too LOL


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I ordered the Head to Toe Bag and enough sheet masks to get free shipping. I'm unreasonably excited about this order - sheet masks are my new favorite thing! Thanks for the heads up, MissJexie.


This is genius! I may need to do this. The Tony Moly stuff in general is also calling to me too.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're welcome! They have a GREAT selection of sheet masks. I'm totally obsessed with them too LOL


I have a box of " My Beauty Diary" masks bookmarked.. I don't know what I'm waiting for to buy them and 3 other products-- probably another sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks like the September BB is ready, guys!





This time, they've apparently kept some of the bag a mystery, but also allowed choices on some products like the July bag. I am really happy with both products that they've spoiled, so bring on this month's BB bag! 

Reminder: It's $22 with free shipping 

http://www.beauteque.com/september-beauteque-beauty-bag/


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like you get your choice of a Holika Holika Daily Garden Cleansing Foam and an It's Skin mini tint gloss. I like knowing some of what's in there up front.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Looks like you get your choice of a Holika Holika Daily Garden Cleansing Foam and an It's Skin mini tint gloss. I like knowing some of what's in there up front.


I think when they did the first bag, a lot of people complained that there was no "surprise" to it, so this time they did a bit of both. I like both of the items that I get to choose from (also I think there's a choice of lashes or something when you follow the actual link) but I like that there's also some element of surprise to it as well. Best of both worlds!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

but eyelashes?  lol....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

should I get lemon or green tea?   oh the decisions!!  I have oily skin, will lemon help me with that?   I am going to get this, because I need  my fix.  Plus, I was so happy with their spa kit.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should I get lemon or green tea?   oh the decisions!!  I have oily skin, will lemon help me with that?   I am going to get this, because I need  my fix.  Plus, I was so happy with their spa kit.


I think I'm going with green tea. The description on their site says "[SIZE=medium]This cleanser removes impurities and dirt with green tea extract and catechin. Use this to calm inflammations, control sebum production and breakouts.  It will leave your skin feeling silky soft and blemish free."[/SIZE]


----------



## had706 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just ordered the sept bag as I loved the Head to Toe spa bag. I got the green tea cleanser and pink lip gloss! Can't wait to see what else is in this (besides the lashes lol).


----------



## had706 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh and the coupon code I got with the spa bag did work on this FYI.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea I'm not too thrilled with the lashes either. Granted I am one of the few people who actually use and enjoy lashes, but I'm actually pretty particular about which ones I use. I know lashes are ridiculously popular in Korea, and probably always will be as they help re-shape the eye and make it appear bigger along with circle lenses, so it makes sense when they include them in these types of things. I know there will be more stuff in the bag, so I'm not worried about it. I got the cherry cleanser just because it seemed like the scent I'd like the most, and the pink lip product because I've got enough red to last a lifetime LOL...and no more orange/coral colors from Korean companies or I will die in a grave of orange tints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 2, 2014)

So I totally thought the Sept Bag did not ship until Sept 30 and then I got the email that it already shipped today! I guess I'm just so used to Memebox not shipping forever after I pay! I could get used to this quicker shipping!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

Loved the Head to Toe bag but I have so much face wash and lip stuff that I would really have to love the other items to order. If the items were a face mist and a mask, any body part would do, I would have already ordered.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

had706 said:


> So I totally thought the Sept Bag did not ship until Sept 30 and then I got the email that it already shipped today! I guess I'm just so used to Memebox not shipping forever after I pay! I could get used to this quicker shipping!


Even better (if you're in the us) they ship from New Jersey, so you'll have it even faster than any Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



wadedl said:


> Loved the Head to Toe bag but I have so much face wash and lip stuff that I would really have to love the other items to order. If the items were a face mist and a mask, any body part would do, I would have already ordered.


Beauteque is amazing with feedback on these bags since they just launched. The first BB bag a lot of people said their favorite products were the sheet masks, which is why they made the head to toe mask bag. I would shoot them an e-mail and let them know some of the things you'd like to see in an upcoming bag. They are super receptive to customer feedback and are always trying to make things that will make us happy, unlike another company I know LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This is genius! I may need to do this. The Tony Moly stuff in general is also calling to me too.


I'm ordering the new BB bag and several boxes of My Beauty Diary sets of 10 masks. Somehow, I think 50 masks are a very good number for me to have on hand as I use them almost every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm ordering the new BB bag and several boxes of My Beauty Diary sets of 10 masks. Somehow, I think 50 masks are a very good number for me to have on hand as I use them almost every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have GOT to get on your level LOL

I use sheet masks every other day, just because I break out if I use them daily. But I looove them! I'm actually running out so I really need to pick up more soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my bag today! I wanted to work on a review for it so bad but I've lost all the natural light for the day so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

This one is MUCH better than the first one, even though I enjoyed that one too. I love that they feature well known brands!

Here it is:



Spoiler







Thefaceshop- Cherry Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch

Skinfood- Daily 3's Lashes

Beauteque Minerals- Brush (not exactly sure what kind of brush this is as they forgot to include my info page. It's very nice looking though!)

Holika Holika- Daily Garden Acerola (cherry) Cleansing Foam (Looks to be full size!)

Mizon- Snail Recovery Gel Cream

It's Skin- Mini Tint Gloss


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

I love it! Where do you get eyelash adhesive? I honestly do not know, never having worn false lashes, but I think it's time to try them out. 

BTW, Beauteque.com's website is down right now. I talked to Elina, she said it should be back up tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I love it! Where do you get eyelash adhesive? I honestly do not know, never having worn false lashes, but I think it's time to try them out.
> 
> BTW, Beauteque.com's website is down right now. I talked to Elina, she said it should be back up tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep! I just got confirmation from Elina that the site/program/whatever they use on their site is down, therefore so is the site. She said they're trying their best to get it up and running for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I buy the Duo brand eyelash adhesive at Walmart. You can also get the Kiss brand lash adhesive at drugstores which also works pretty well.

There is actually a little tube of adhesive inside the skinfood lashes package. I'm not sure how good it is though. I've tried many of the little tubes and sometimes they're good, sometimes they're practically water LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

When Beauteque.com sends out their free samples, they include a sample bag of foils. I have about 5 of them, and each one has a card in it with the code "* SAMPLEBAG*" .

When buying the new Beauty Bag, at checkout, use the code "*SAMPLEBAG"* and it will pay your tax plus a bit more. Very small discount of *10% *but does cover the added tax charge. SHIPPING IN THE USA IS FREE!!!

*I hope this discount from Beauteque.com, small as it is, will encourage more of you to try a simply wonderful USA Korean shop. They are the nicest, sweetest,most helpful people I've done business with online in a very long time, possibly ever..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* The owners are a mother and her very smart and lovely daughter, who wanted to start this business and is a HS student planning her college career and her Beauteque business future as well.

My two favorite Korean products come from their shop: Lioele's Waterdrop Sleeping Pack and Nature Republic's Aqua Night Cream ( in 3 formulas for normal,oily, or dry skin). I have the dry skin jar and it is HEAVENLY. Smells like fresh peaches and is a gel to very light cream. I use it on top of the Lioele Sleeping Pack but if you have oily skin, one or the other products is all you probably need at one time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> When Beauteque.com sends out their free samples, they include a sample bag of foils. I have about 5 of them, and each one has a card in it with the code "* SAMPLEBAG*" .
> 
> When buying the new Beauty Bag, at checkout, use the code "*SAMPLEBAG"* and it will pay your tax plus a bit more. Very small discount of *10% *but does cover the added tax charge. SHIPPING IN THE USA IS FREE!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the code! I also added a few of those free samples from the Samples page. Can't wait for this bag!


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure what I did wrong. It says shipping the bag to Canada is $6, but then it estimated shipping at $14.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

miss jexie, the



Spoiler



brush looks to be a pore cleansing brush - a facial brush.  You put your cleanser on it and then use the brush to cleanse your face


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> miss jexie, the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I learned all about these last night. I've seen them a bunch of times before but never really thought I needed one so they left my brain. I spent all last night researching them and feeling like I needed one even though I already have on in this bag LOL. It's awesome. I used it last night and i'm totally in love!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm joining the party, I just got my bag today! I'll do pics later, but I noticed the card that was in the bag was stuck and when I tried to get it off it ripped the bag lining a little. Also no info card in mine either.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm joining the party, I just got my bag today! I'll do pics later, but I noticed the card that was in the bag was stuck and when I tried to get it off it ripped the bag lining a little. Also no info card in mine either.


I had e-mailed Beauteque when I didn't have an info card just so I could get a bit more information on the products and such, and Elina had said that some of the bags that were in the first group to be shipped out didn't have info cards because they hadn't finished printing them yet or something to that effect. I think most of the later bags should have them, hopefully!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought mine earlier this week, and had the info card emailed to me last night. I actually like it that way better. Saving trees!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 6, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I bought mine earlier this week, and had the info card emailed to me last night. I actually like it that way better. Saving trees!


That is a good idea! They should do that from now on!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the bag, too. Pretty impressed the recognizable brands, too. My card also melted to the bag and the lining ripped off.

The pore brush is so wonderfully soft.

I hope they do well, I'd love to see Beauteque succeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

Woohoo got my BB bag finally today. Thanks for notifying them about the card. Since my bag is of a later generation, it was included.  Sry for blurry phone pic...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Oooh guys!

A little birdy told me that the next bag they're releasing is a Head-to-Toe Snail Bag!

SOOOO excited! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Guys! If any of you were interested in getting the upcoming Head-to-Toe Snail bag, Beauteque is handing out mystery coupon codes on their facebook page for 24 hours! You have to find the picture of the snail, comment with a number between 1 and 6 and tag 3 friends and they'll message you a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We should all pick different numbers and keep tracking of which codes we all get LOL

I picked 3, still waiting on the code!

Link to the facebook photo: https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/349778991850971/?type=1


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Guys! If any of you were interested in getting the upcoming Head-to-Toe Snail bag, Beauteque is handing out mystery coupon codes on their facebook page for 24 hours! You have to find the picture of the snail, comment with a number between 1 and 6 and tag 3 friends and they'll message you a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> We should all pick different numbers and keep tracking of which codes we all get LOL
> 
> ...


FYI, choosing #3 gets you free shipping on all snail product purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

I can hold out on snail products - I hope they do a venom bag!!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

Very sad I didn't discover this thread earlier.

Loved the first Head to Toe bag! the snail one sounds great.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 10, 2014)

Received the Head to Toe snail bag today. It came in a regular brown box, but inside was a decorated?? burlap drawstring bag. Lots of masks, a foot mask, under eye mask, two facial masks, one also containing bee venom, the tangle teezer, and a huge jar of cleanser (over 10 oz I think). This time the card was just printed out on regular computer paper, but it did contain the values next to the products. I think the cleanser was valued at 36.00.

Been singing" Come snail away, come snail away, come snail away with me".... yep.. nut case here!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Received the Head to Toe snail bag today. It came in a regular brown box, but inside was a decorated?? burlap drawstring bag. Lots of masks, a foot mask, under eye mask, two facial masks, one also containing bee venom, the tangle teezer, and a huge jar of cleanser (over 10 oz I think). This time the card was just printed out on regular computer paper, but it did contain the values next to the products. I think the cleanser was valued at 36.00.
> 
> Been singing" Come snail away, come snail away, come snail away with me".... yep.. nut case here!


I just got mine today too! I'm totally using the foot mask tonight as my feet need some serious rehab LOL


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just got mine today too! I'm totally using the foot mask tonight as my feet need some serious rehab LOL


I used my foot mask last night, and I'm so upset I want to use the masks soon, but I've got something going on with my eye, so I'm waiting until it clears up. I can't wait though!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I used my foot mask last night, and I'm so upset I want to use the masks soon, but I've got something going on with my eye, so I'm waiting until it clears up. I can't wait though!


I've got the foot mask on now! I really love moisturizing foot masks rather than peeling ones. I do the peeling ones once in a while but my foot ends up peeling for weeks on end and it ends up being a huge hassle in the long run. The moisturizing foot masks are just so much better for me! Plus, having a SNAIL foot mask is even more awesome! I'm excited to see how soft my feet are!

I also looked into these masks and they seem to be selling in packs of 8 on ebay for pretty cheap (and even cheaper on roseroseshop if you're willing to pay the shipping), so if they work well for me I might pick up a bunch to have on hand. My feet get awful in the winter!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've got the foot mask on now! I really love moisturizing foot masks rather than peeling ones. I do the peeling ones once in a while but my foot ends up peeling for weeks on end and it ends up being a huge hassle in the long run. The moisturizing foot masks are just so much better for me! Plus, having a SNAIL foot mask is even more awesome! I'm excited to see how soft my feet are!
> 
> I also looked into these masks and they seem to be selling in packs of 8 on ebay for $21, so if they work well for me I might pick up a bunch to have on hand. My feet get awful in the winter!


That's the only downside to masks in subscription boxes is that one is kind of like getting a one time use foil packet. You get to try it once, but you don't really get a feel for how effective it is. But I thought the foot mask made my feet softer, and I liked the peppermint smell.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's the only downside to masks in subscription boxes is that one is kind of like getting a one time use foil packet. You get to try it once, but you don't really get a feel for how effective it is. But I thought the foot mask made my feet softer, and I liked the peppermint smell.


haha I love the peppermint smell too! I grabbed the kocostar foot peeling mask out for my fiance to try (hesitantly, but he finally agreed lol) and it smelled like alcohol and chemicals. When I opened up this one he said, " what? no fair why does yours smell so good?!"   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 11, 2014)

OK, got my box today. I have ordered all of Beauteque.com bags up til now, including every BTS bag too. I am extremely disappointed for the first time in what I paid vs.what I received. There was NO instruction card of any type with it. Bag reeks of cigarette smoke for those who are allergic like I am- just a small " might want to let it air out" warning.

So, I got masks. More masks, with the word " snail" on the package.. What inventive curation. And a brush that doesn't get anywhere near my scalp that's supposed to do what? Surely not brush my hair because my hair is twice as thick as the brush would brush.

Also, IS the big tub of snail stuff a cleanser? Because it looks just like the big huge tub of Aloe Vera gel they sent in a box this summer- only Snail Mucin. 

*Is the " free VIP gift" the extra mask I got? *Pig collagen, so that's trashed, as the Korean emphasis on pig by-products makes me nauseated. 

Really- I fail to see $39.00 shipped for this and  I will most likely not use any of it unless the large tub of snail something is a useful product. It looks like it came out of the cheapest K- store possible. So does the child's hairbrush or whatever it is. 

*ETA- I did NOT receive anything in a large container that is " Snail cleanser", It is "Snail Mucus Soothing Gel". From the looks of it, I'd say it cost around $8.00 retail, since it is the same type jar and label as the Aloe Vera gel tub.*

 
Huge fail, way overpriced, IMO, and not even a serious attempt to send a nice snail box,IMO, when you look at the snail products they have for sale in their shop.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 12, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, got my box today. I have ordered all of Beauteque.com bags up til now, including every BTS bag too. I am extremely disappointed for the first time in what I paid vs.what I received. There was NO instruction card of any type with it. Bag reeks of cigarette smoke for those who are allergic like I am- just a small " might want to let it air out" warning.
> 
> So, I got masks. More masks, with the word " snail" on the package.. What inventive curation. And a brush that doesn't get anywhere near my scalp that's supposed to do what? Surely not brush my hair because my hair is twice as thick as the brush would brush.
> 
> ...


I actually liked the bag, although I have to agree that it was overpriced for what what inside it. For my review, I did look into each product and found the average prices for each product, and found that it was valued at just over $50. Because of that, I'm not unhappy with it. I do agree though that it's my least favorite of the Beauteque bags I've received. Luckily my bad did not smell like smoke at all, so that's really strange!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did find that I liked this bag the best so far, because it's not a makeup bag. I have WAY too many cosmetic bags, so this one is much more useful for me.

The snail soothing gel is actually a "last step" in a skincare routine. I'm not sure why people keep calling it a cleanser. Unless Beauteque said it was on the card? I didn't get a card in my bag, either. I did some research on it and it's supposed to be used as a sort of heavy moisturizer/sleeping pack type of product, and is to be rinsed off in the morning. I actually used it last night and I enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3W Clinic does have cheap-looking packaging, but they do have nice products from what I've tried so far, so don't give up on it just yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The brush is a tangle teezer, which is supposed to have slightly shorter bristles as it's supposed to work out tangles in wet or dry hair without damaging or pulling the hair out. I can see that it may not work as well for someone with very thick hair (you lucky lady!) but it would mostly be used to remove knots and tangles rather than to brush out your whole head of hair. I have used these brushes in the past (I lost my last one so I'm glad to have this one) and they do a good job of removing knots without yanking your hair out. 

I agree that it was a bit "mask heavy" in the sense that a lot of the products were one-time-use, but I did enjoy the masks I received, especially the moisturizing foot mask. It smells so good and left my feet nice and soft.

Like I said, I definitely see why you're disappointed, and I do think that this bag should have been priced the same as the last head-to-toe bag. I think they charged shipping since this one came in a box this time, and had the heavy soothing gel in it, but I hope in the future they rethink those kinds of products so they can continue to offer free shipping. I think most people agree that free shipping is a huge draw, at least for me!

I haven't lost faith in Beauteque, but I am hoping that the next BB bag will be just as great as BB bag 2. Finger's Crossed!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 12, 2014)

I have to agree that it was not valued at over 80 dollars. I do believe the card that came with it referred to it as being a cleanser. Mine did not smell like cigarette smoke either. I would have picked up on that right away as an ex-smoker who can't stand the smell anymore. I actually use the masks I have received from Memebox more than once. I just put them back into the packet which has plenty of product left over. My skin has suffered no ill effects by doing it. That is just me though, always trying to get my money's worth!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

I think the cause of the smell was the Secret Key soap, after letting the bag air out for a few days, you can't smell it anymore. I do not think it had the value either, and I wish there were not two masks, and not two products from the same brand. Prevented it from having more variety.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi ladies! I wonder if anyone else have gotten the Beauteque minerals compact powder? 

I have gotten the Golden Goddess, which is a tad darker than my skintone. It's a pity, but it works pretty well as a bronzer. Too bad I had swatched so I can't send it back...



Spoiler












My only qualm about beauty subs in US is that the shipping is too much and I could have gotten something else with that kind of money... I know it is an obstacle companies are still figuring out, but I thought it would be better if I let this fact out in the open. European ladies want some cheap shipping too!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hi ladies! I wonder if anyone else have gotten the Beauteque minerals compact powder?
> 
> I have gotten the Golden Goddess, which is a tad darker than my skintone. It's a pity, but it works pretty well as a bronzer. Too bad I had swatched so I can't send it back...
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten mine yet becasue they were out of Porcelain Princess and I am pale as pale can be so I told her I would wait until they got more in. I'm interested to try it out though!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet becasue they were out of Porcelain Princess and I am pale as pale can be so I told her I would wait until they got more in. I'm interested to try it out though!


I can't wait for your review!! I didn't check back here till today lol. Am in camp with slow internet...so I'm just lazing and loading tabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I think the Beauteque BB bag 3 is out! I have high hopes for this one. Annnnd European ladies pay only $22 + $8 shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






This one features "Diva Diner: A Fab 50s Collection" with 6 full-sized items~ Also early birds get free lip liner. Woot!  :wub:

eta: Link to the bag


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I can't wait for your review!! I didn't check back here till today lol. Am in camp with slow internet...so I'm just lazing and loading tabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I think the Beauteque BB bag 3 is out! I have high hopes for this one. Annnnd European ladies pay only $22 + $8 shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



oooh I forgot it's november and a new BB bag is here!

I'm excited for this one!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't seem to order it, getting the message "Unfortunately one or more items in your cart can't be shipped to your location. Please choose a different delivery address."


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I can't seem to order it, getting the message "Unfortunately one or more items in your cart can't be shipped to your location. Please choose a different delivery address."


It should be fixed now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do like getting to choose options and boy, I love blotting papers hahha. I used them after misting my face as the last step to fix the makeup and reduce cakey-ness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which one did you ladies pick? Got the green tea.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

@@veritazy I also got the green tea. What color scarf did you get?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@veritazy I also got the green tea. What color scarf did you get?


Woot! Hurrah green tea~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I got a grey one. Can't remember now lol! But I would have been happy with either. It is getting really cold here... brrr


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Woot! Hurrah green tea~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I got a grey one. Can't remember now lol! But I would have been happy with either. It is getting really cold here... brrr


I looked outside about an hour ago and it is snowing here! Our first snowfall for the winter season. Oh joy..not.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I looked outside about an hour ago and it is snowing here! Our first snowfall for the winter season. Oh joy..not.


Serious??! ahhh jelly!! I love early snows. Always best when not melted and muddy and all haha. It's just cold and dry here now....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really enjoy winter sports so I'm looking forward  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And btw, which scarf did you pick? I saw samplehime's photo on IG and am lovin it!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

I got the floral one... It looked to be grey, so I hope I like it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

I saw the pic on instagram - oh I am going to love my scarf!!



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

I got the other scarf and I'm obsessed with it because it has deer on it! LOL ;D



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got the other scarf and I'm obsessed with it because it has deer on it! LOL ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that is really nice too!! I wish they would have had bigger, details on the scarves, because it was not easy to pick one.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh that is really nice too!! I wish they would have had bigger, details on the scarves, because it was not easy to pick one.


I agree! In a way though I just considered it a bonus surprise LOL. I just went with the one that had colors I wore most often and let it be a surprise on what the exact pattern was. They both look really pretty though!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Nov 2, 2014)

Do these bags typically sell out pretty fast? I want this one but don't get paid until the 14th (hooray monthly paychecks!) so I'll have to wait, but those scarves are gorgeous.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> Do these bags typically sell out pretty fast? I want this one but don't get paid until the 14th (hooray monthly paychecks!) so I'll have to wait, but those scarves are gorgeous.


The first 100 bags sold will include a free lip liner, but other than that, they usually stay in stock until the end of the month, so you should be fine to grab one when you get paid!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 2, 2014)

I was going to order a memebox when I get paid this week, but I think I'll try the Beauteque bag instead.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got the other scarf and I'm obsessed with it because it has deer on it! LOL ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that's the one I picked I had no idea it was deer! Love it, I just picked it because I didn't care for the color scheme of the other one.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got the other scarf and I'm obsessed with it because it has deer on it! LOL ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot same here! I was just picking one that would go easily with my daily outfits! This would be fab with a simple white tee and leather jacket. Rock it~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

ohhh, look what I just got in an email


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

I got that too @@biancardi and already ordered mine.  I can't resist things like this though I certainly don't need any more masks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 10, 2014)

I ordered mine! I've been slowly working my way through my mask stash, and I need want more!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I got mine - acne &amp; cooling!  

I also purchased my first innisfree color lip glows - I got 5 &amp; 6 - they look really similar but I looked at swatches and they are different.  I never get these types of colors from memebox, so I decided to try these out.   That way, I got the free shipping automatically AND was able to add my VIP promo to get my free gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting @@biancardi

I got anti-aging and moisturizing.

Might get cooling and soothing next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Such a great deal!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

Ahh I wish I wasn't at work all day I would have posted this on my blog's facebook sooner!

I love all the interesting and fun deals beauteque has been doing lately!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got my masks, Etude, Missha, and My Beauty Diary brands all included. There were like 4 MBD masks in there, I'm excited to try those for the first time.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 18, 2014)

Dangit! I totally missed that sweet grab bag sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm such a sad buddy now.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

OK So first of all, if you guys didn't notice, Beauteque is doing 40% off all lip products through Cyber Monday...and it's automatic so you can use your VIP coupon code, or sign up for their mailing list to get the $3 off coupon on top of the 40% off.

Also, I got the 3 Holiday Bags today! I took some dark and blurry instagram pics (it get so dark outside way too early now!) but here's each one:



Spoiler



*Head 2 Toe Spaliday*





1. Holika Holika- Aloe Shower Gel

2. Nature Republic- Phyto Massage Cream 

3. Exfoliating Body Buffer

4. 360 Degree Hair Brush

5. Missha Dong Baek Oriental Shampoo

6. Argan Oil Hair Mask (this product varies depending on what you pick)

7. Ecopure Sheet Mask (this product varies depending on what you pick)

*Polished Holiday*




1. The Face Shop- Hand and Body Cream (product varies)

2. Foot File

3. Scandal- Nail Polish (color varies)

4. Make Me Trendy- Nail Art Pen (color varies)

5. Looc Mineral Nail Remover

6. Essie Nail Polish (color varies)

7. Nail Care Kit

*Tra-La-La Travel*




1. Holika Holika- Juicy Sheet Mask (type varies)

2. The Face Shop- Herb Day Cleansing Tissues

3. Etude House- Kissful Lip Care Balm in Peach

4. Mizon Ampoule Essential Sheet Mask

5. My Beauty Diary Facial Wash Off Mask (type varies)

6. It's Skin- Mini Bebe Creamy Foam (style varies)

7. Etude House Collagen Moistful Skincare Kit

Clearly the winner for me is the Travel Set. I do think they're all nice though!


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 28, 2014)

I need that travel set!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler



the holika holika aloe product (which sounds really nice - a shower gel - is just so dirty looking!  hahaha...it's a demon penis!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the holika holika aloe product (which sounds really nice - a shower gel - is just so dirty looking!  hahaha...it's a demon penis!!


buahahahah I KNOW it's supposed to be shaped like an aloe leaf but I have to agree with you on that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I need that travel set!


It's definitely my favorite! I was really thrilled with everything in it. I've never tried My Beauty Diary wash off masks before!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's definitely my favorite! I was really thrilled with everything in it. I've never tried My Beauty Diary wash off masks before!


I LOVE them all. Did you mention that we will be mailed a $10 gift card for the purchase of 2 bags, and a $20 gift card for the purchase of all 3 bags?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was NOT happy with the $9.00 US shipping, whereas it is usually free shipping for US orders over $35, but I know the Holika Holika Aloe product is HUGE. ( like biancardi said LOL).

I didn't buy the nail one as I still have visions of Memebox nail boxes dancing in my head.. But I love those darling Manicure sets-have loved them since my grandmother bought them for me as a child, the Made in Switzerland kind with the hand- carved and decorated implements, the surgical steel ones, and the calfskin zipper case. I have a manicure set of hers from the 1960's in a keepsake chest- red calfskin with red velvet interior, and half moon so it fit in her purse.

I may have to go stalk eBay now. Very nostalgic for my family.. gone now. 

Anyway, I bought the two bags, and will be very happy with skin care products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, almost forgot- for the berry lovers, there is also a smaller berry bag good only for a day or two. It is FULL of totally berry items, down to the lip gloss. Very very cute and appropriate for a younger girl or older lady.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I LOVE them all. Did you mention that we will be mailed a $10 gift card for the purchase of 2 bags, and a $20 gift card for the purchase of all 3 bags?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was NOT happy with the $9.00 US shipping, whereas it is usually free shipping for US orders over $35, but I know the Holika Holika Aloe product is HUGE. ( like biancardi said LOL).
> 
> ...


oh yes that is true too about the gift cards! I wasn't thrilled about the shipping charges either, however I figured if someone is going to buy more than one bag, the gift cards kind of make up for the shipping. I'm a bit more forgiving in regards to Beauteque because they're a small business, so having to pay for shipping for heavier bags makes sense, but is a bummer.

I like the nail one more than I thought I would. The hand cream is lovely, and I also love the little manicure sets! My mom used to get me one in my stocking every christmas when i was younger so they bring back fond memories, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also think the foot buffer is pretty nice as it has a few different kinds all in one. The only thing I was bummed about was that I chose a magenta color polish and my essie polish is very similar in shade, but since it was totally random, it's no big deal. 

I think my favorite off the bat was the travel bag because there are ALL big names in there brand-wise, and I will use all the products, easy. But the Head to Toe bag is growing on me more and more. I'm excited about the Missha shampoo! Also, we don't get body washes very often from these kbeauty boxes/bags, so I was very happy to see the holika holika one. 

Overall, I think they're a very good value and I'm pleased with the curation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They would also make really cute gifts for the holidays!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

I picked up the  Head 2 Toe Spaliday because I needed that demon penis (not in That Way...just as a conversation piece!  I might have to put it on my desk at work after the gel is gone..hahaha).  I also purchased the  very berry value set  because I love berries

*Innisfree It's Real Acai Berry sheet mask*

*Holika Holika Juicy Sheet Mask in Blueberry*

*Lioele Vita Juicy Foam Cleanser in Blueberry*

*Tony Moly Mini Berry Lip Balm SPF 15- Blueberry *

*Etude House Look at my Eyes Cafe- Deep Berry Soda  *

*25.00 - worth 45.00*


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I picked up the  Head 2 Toe Spaliday because I needed that demon penis (not in That Way...just as a conversation piece!  I might have to put it on my desk at work after the gel is gone..hahaha).  I also purchased the  very berry value set  because I love berries
> 
> *Innisfree It's Real Acai Berry sheet mask*
> 
> ...


I chose that holika sheet mask in my tra-la-la travel set and I'm super excited to use it. The berry set looks really nice. I might grab that for my mom for christmas!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Is this berry set still available?  thx


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't find it anymore....


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have not purchased a box yet!! Tempted by seeing all of your photos!!! I do wish they kept it a mystery box though.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 9, 2014)

HOLY GLOB OF JOY

@@biancardi I don't know if you picked up the Tra-la-la Travel and specifically this: My Beauty Diary Honey Wash off Pask-- Because it smells divine of pure honey and my skin feels baby butt soft. I'm totally diggin it.






And knowing you are the honey queen, I cannot not tell you about this. I'm still constructing the post but OMG LIQUID GOLD.  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> HOLY GLOB OF JOY
> 
> @@biancardi I don't know if you picked up the Tra-la-la Travel and specifically this: My Beauty Diary Honey Wash off Pask-- Because it smells divine of pure honey and my skin feels baby butt soft. I'm totally diggin it.
> 
> ...


no I didn't get that one!  I guess I am going to have to get this bag now!  haha


----------



## veritazy (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no I didn't get that one!  I guess I am going to have to get this bag now!  haha


I wonder which you chose (guess: honey?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you'll like it as much as I do. Just wrote a whole post about it and heck am I sticking to the recommended twice a week XD


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I just ordered up the Tra La La with that honey thing.

Starting in January they are opening up subscriptions!  I still think they are expensive but I'll have to decide what I think when I start getting them.  I just wish shipping was INCLUDED.  It's nice that they ship to Canada and Europe.  The lady I talked to said they're trying to open up to more countries but... red tape or something?

BB Bag Prices:

3 Month Subscription - $24 per bag
6 Month Subscription - $23 per bag
12 Month Subscription - $22 per bag


Shipping Rates for the BB Bag Subscription:

$3.95 – USA
$6.95 – CAN
$8.95 – EUR


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to sign up for 3 months and see how it goes.  I like how they said there will be some options to choose from, like for lip gloss or eye shadow (yay, no random orange lipstick!), but other items will be the same for everyone.  Good mix of surprise and predictability.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I think I'm going to sign up for 3 months and see how it goes.  I like how they said there will be some options to choose from, like for lip gloss or eye shadow (yay, no random orange lipstick!), but other items will be the same for everyone.  Good mix of surprise and predictability.


I've always enjoyed how they offer choices and mystery at the same time. That way, I'm always getting things in shades that I like, but also getting some surprises too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can confidently recommend people to sign up for any length of subscription. I've been getting their BB bags and their limited edition bags since the start and I've never been disappointed or upset in regards to curation, products or value!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 22, 2014)

They just announced they're going to have month-to-month pricing, so it's great they're listening to what people want.  Ugh, I just can't decide whether to sign up or not.  I don't want jewelry, food, or clothing items, only beauty products.  What should I do???  :wacko:


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> They just announced they're going to have month-to-month pricing, so it's great they're listening to what people want.  Ugh, I just can't decide whether to sign up or not.  I don't want jewelry, food, or clothing items, only beauty products.  What should I do???  :wacko:


I haven spoken to Elina quite a few times about what she wants to include in their BB bags, and she has mentioned a few times that while the bags are beauty-based, she likes to include a lifestyle item of some sort to make them a bit more special and allow their bags to standout from the crowd. Think the scarf from the previous BB Bag as an example. I don't think they'll ever be a time when there will be food and jewelry and like, one beauty item. Beauteque is a kbeauty website...so I'm sure most of not every bag will be 6 beauty items and the 7th item may be a lifestyle or jewelry item.

I agree that it's awesome that they're listening to people's requests and I think they'll be getting a lot more subscribers with the month-to-month program. That allows people like myself to subscribe that don't have the money in one chunk, but do have a smaller amount to spend month-to-month.

I'm super excited for this subscription, because I've worked with beauteque, I've gotten their bags and I trust that they are nothing but sincere in their desire to bring product to the customer that they're going to love. If we're not happy with a bag, Beauteque wants to know about it and how they could make it better. That's why I love them so much. They really do care what we have to say, and adjust their business according to it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, MissJexie.  I know they're not going to have bags that are full of cheap snacks, costume jewelry, and one beauty product.  Overall I think their bags so far look great, but it's hard to explain -- it irks me to pay even in part for something like a scarf, because I already have too many and don't want more.

Hmmm.... I am in overload on beauty products as well... therefore, I don't make sense, even to myself!  Will probably try the sub for a few months.  I can always gift the items I don't want.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 23, 2014)

@@MissJexie do you know if they are going to limit their number of monthly subs? Just wondering how quickly I need to jump on this. I'd hate to be on some kind of waiting list!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 23, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@MissJexie do you know if they are going to limit their number of monthly subs? Just wondering how quickly I need to jump on this. I'd hate to be on some kind of waiting list!!


I haven't heard that they are limiting them, but I can only imagine they only have so many to go around! There's been quite a bit of buzz about them too, so I wouldn't wait too long if you're going to subscribe. Also if you subscribe before January 15th and get the 6 or the 12 month subscription, you get bonus goodies! I think a free gift with your first box and a $50 or $100 value gift at the end of your subscription or soemthing to that effect. There's so much info out there about this sub that I tend to forget everything lol


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

I also would prefer to have the bag NOT contain something like a scarf or non beauty related item.

I would like to have solely beauty and skincare and maybe a tool of some kind every once in awhile.  But no hair clips or jewelry or scarves.  

Beauteque has the opportunity to score some major Asian beauty subscription love and I hope they don't damage that by including non Asian beauty products. (ie no Essie finger nail polish).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I also would prefer to have the bag NOT contain something like a scarf or non beauty related item.
> 
> I would like to have solely beauty and skincare and maybe a tool of some kind every once in awhile.  But no hair clips or jewelry or scarves.
> 
> Beauteque has the opportunity to score some major Asian beauty subscription love and I hope they don't damage that by including non Asian beauty products. (ie no Essie finger nail polish).


Out of the three Beauteque bags I've received, two had beauty tools in them, and one was a scarf. I love the tools I've received, one was a cleanser brush and the other was a Tangle Teezer, which is basically a comb for wet or dry hair. They were quality tools and things that went with the theme of the bag. I trust them to not do something like jewelry or scarves every month, but instead quality beauty tools that many will probably like.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2014)

I actually like the idea of having some beauty tools and lifestyle items in the bag.    The scarf was so pretty in the last bag and was a major reason why I purchased it


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 24, 2014)

Believe me, I am NOT knocking anyone who wants a scarf or other similar item!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It looked beautiful.  It's just that, at my age (50s) I want things I can use up, not stuff that hangs around, as we are trying to "de-stash" now.  I do plan to sign up for the sub, either month-to-month or for 3 months, to see how it looks.

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## moosie (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm going to sub with the 3-month prepaid option.  I'm actually pretty excited!  I'm hungry for an alternative to Meme (who could have kept me loyal forever, if not for their recent shenanigans and abysmal customer service). 

I'm iffy on the thought of the lifestyle additions to this bag, but as long as they are within reason, I'll be OK.  Like, those scarves looked pretty, and the beauty tools idea is great, but I *really* don't want jewelry (I'm extremely picky about jewelry.  extremely.) or what have you.  I'm even kind of "eh" on nail polish.  HOWEVER, over all, I'm super excited about this sub!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 26, 2014)

Moosie and MissJexie, I've decided to start with the 3-month sub as well and see how it goes.  I've had my SquareHue sub on hold for months and have gotten pretty fed up with the random boxes from Memebox, so why not?  Things look good.

Btw, could Beauteque have its own board here on MUT in the Subscription Programs, now that it's actually a sub?  Thanks!  And Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 27, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Moosie and MissJexie, I've decided to start with the 3-month sub as well and see how it goes.  I've had my SquareHue sub on hold for months and have gotten pretty fed up with the random boxes from Memebox, so why not?  Things look good.
> 
> Btw, could Beauteque have its own board here on MUT in the Subscription Programs, now that it's actually a sub?  Thanks!  And Happy Boxing Day!


For now it'll probably be best to keep it a single thread like Boxycharm has, for example. If it gains enough popularity, I can see if it can become it's own section.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, MissJ !  I am starting to really look forward to this sub -- wonder when we'll get our first email about it and get to pick the options in our first box/bag?  I'm not impatient or anything.....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 27, 2014)

If you read the email, it isn't until the second month that we get to pick our options...that is how I understood it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 27, 2014)

Guess I didn't get that email.  I got my invoice, though.

Ah, now I see that detail on their FAQ page about the sub.  So I take it we all get the same bag the first month.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

Got to say not spending on memebox and only using points and boxes had made me easier to jump for a 12 mth sub .

6 and 12 mth subs in the uk are common place but I feel that after seeing the bags since they started and no real drop in qaulity I'm happy to buy into this company for a year and know I'm getting7 products . With no changes or rule swapping . I need to find more info out on the company to do a welcome blog post for the uk and European market now


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2014)

ohh, check out their latest deal - they partnered up with a you tuber (who actually seems to know what she is talking about) and they have a brush set for $22.00

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_UKZBdwqYI


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

Wooooo!

I just got the new Head to Toe Milk Bag from Beauteque for review. It's not part of the monthly subscription, but simply a limited edition bag. It's not launching until January 1st. This will retail for $25 excluding shipping. There will be a flat rate shipping cost with the following fees:

$3.95-US
$5.95-Canada
$8.95 Europe

It's hands-down the best bag I've ever gotten from them!

If you want it to be spoiler free, then avoid this post entirely!



Spoiler



Here's what I got!




1. Secret Key Milk Brightening Toner

2. Skinfood Cleansing Foam (I chose Green Tea)

3. Milk Hand Cream (I chose the Secret Key One)

4. Milk Wash Off Sponges

5. 3W Clinic or Somang Milk Sheet Mask (these may or may not be randomly selected)

6. Skinfood Shea Butter Milk Lip Balm

7. Skinfood Milk Creamy Nail Polish (I chose Mint)

The choices for this bag will be:

Cleanser (Please choose one)

a.[SIZE=7pt]       [/SIZE]Wildberry

b.[SIZE=7pt]      [/SIZE]Green Tea

Hand Cream (Please choose one)

a.[SIZE=7pt]       [/SIZE]Secret Key Whipping Milk Hand Cream

b.[SIZE=7pt]      [/SIZE]Somang Milk Hand Cream

Milk Creamy Nail Polish (Please choose one)

a.[SIZE=7pt]       [/SIZE]Melon Milk

b.[SIZE=7pt]      [/SIZE]Berry Milk

c.[SIZE=7pt]       [/SIZE]Lavender Milk

d.[SIZE=7pt]      [/SIZE]Mint Milk

e.[SIZE=7pt]      [/SIZE]Orange Milk


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wooooo!
> 
> I just got the new Head to Toe Milk Bag from Beauteque for review. It's not part of the monthly subscription, but simply a limited edition bag. It's not launching until January 1st. This will retail for $25 excluding shipping. There will be a flat rate shipping cost with the following fees:
> 
> ...


Love this! Will be ordering! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy New Year HAPPINESS!!!

I LOVE IT!!!! @@MissJexie

This is seriously as an awesome bag!

My resolution is going to be "buy this the nano second the offer goes live".


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Love this! Will be ordering! Thanks for sharing.





LisaLeah said:


> Happy New Year HAPPINESS!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!! @@MissJexie
> 
> ...


You're welcome!! And I agree this was the best new years present ever! LOL

I was SO surprised when I opened it and saw all the goodies, and everything is full sized! The bag is a black and white checked gingham pattern, which is super cute for the cow/milk theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wooooo!
> 
> I just got the new Head to Toe Milk Bag from Beauteque for review. It's not part of the monthly subscription, but simply a limited edition bag. It's not launching until January 1st. This will retail for $25 excluding shipping. There will be a flat rate shipping cost with the following fees:
> 
> ...


Wow!! cuteness!! It's color coordinated too!!- I must have!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wow!! cuteness!! It's color coordinated too!!- I must have!


haha that was TOTALLY by accident!



Spoiler



The other hand cream is pictured on the card and it's in a more simplistic packaging:

http://www.nullskin.com/skin-care/hands-n-nails/beauty-credit-milk-hand-cream.html

And the other shades of nail polishes are also not all blue/green, I just happen to love mint-colored polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



The BB Bag that was pink with the facial cleansing brush was also color coordinated for me, accidentally. All the things I chose were in pink packaging haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

well, I know what I am getting on New Years Day...off to check out the milk colors nailpolish


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> For now it'll probably be best to keep it a single thread like Boxycharm has, for example. If it gains enough popularity, I can see if it can become it's own section.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


@@TheSilverNail Yep.  We'll consider this in early 2015 as it gains strength.  @@MissJexie, if you can, keep @@kawaiimeows and myself up to speed on how it's going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

Director said:


> @@TheSilverNail Yep.  We'll consider this in early 2015 as it gains strength.  @@MissJexie, if you can, keep @@kawaiimeows and myself up to speed on how it's going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


I will certainly do that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 30, 2014)

i think I'm gonna need that milk bag,


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

What are the wash off sponges? 

While I like the curation of this bag, I actually don't see the value. I can almost recreate this on RRS for the same price (including their obscene shipping). I'm not sure what the sponges are, and I have to get 10 masks instead of just one (which ups the shipping by $6) but I can do the rest for $33 shipped. Am I missing something?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> What are the wash off sponges?
> 
> While I like the curation of this bag, I actually don't see the value. I can almost recreate this on RRS for the same price (including their obscene shipping). I'm not sure what the sponges are, and I have to get 10 masks instead of just one (which ups the shipping by $6) but I can do the rest for $33 shipped. Am I missing something?


They are two giant facial sponges that are used with a cleanser.

And I think you have to look at it a bit more objectively in the sense that when it comes to RRS, you can pretty much curate any kbeauty bag close to the value. Their prices are very low. Even many Memeboxes can be "recreated" through RRS at a much lower value. The retail value of the products is usually what I go by- or at least the "average" price of the products.

Essentially, what I mean to say is, if this was a Memebox, we would go by the prices they listed on the card, which are the retail prices, not what they can potentially go for through RoseRoseShop, y'know? And I've gotta say, if this was a Memebox I would be just as thrilled. So for a small family-run company in the US that doesn't have brand partnership access in Korea like Memebox does, I find this to be a pretty fantastic bag.

The retail value of the bag is $66. Some quick googling shows that using the average prices of the products throughout the internets, the value is closer to about $45-$50 for someone not shopping on RRS Tester Korea, but on amazon/ebay, BNK, Beauteque, Pretty and Cute etc.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 30, 2014)

So there is a spoiler for the choice products, what does everyone think? I haven't subscribed yet because of the exchange rate and was hooping it would go down a bit before locking in a 6 month plan. This spoiler didn't really excite me. 



Spoiler



"Out of the seven total products, you choose your scented hair mist, bronzer/blusher duo shade, and adorable cheetah print sleep mask!" https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/388621844633352/?type=1&amp;theater


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

starry101 said:


> So there is a spoiler for the choice products, what does everyone think? I haven't subscribed yet because of the exchange rate and was hooping it would go down a bit before locking in a 6 month plan. This spoiler didn't really excite me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have some generic "spoilers" for this bag (IE: the type of products that are going to be in it) since I will be reviewing the bag for them. I don't think I'm allowed to share those, however I can say that out of the 7 items included, and aside from the 3 already revealed products, the 4 remaining products will be 3 skincare and 1 cosmetic-type item. I have also been told there will be an 8th bonus item.

What I can say is that I do think it's going to be a nice bag, even though I don't know the specifics of the products/brands etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

How can I select my options?  I have an account at the beauteque monthly site, but there is nothing there for me to select?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wooooo!
> 
> I just got the new Head to Toe Milk Bag from Beauteque for review. It's not part of the monthly subscription, but simply a limited edition bag. It's not launching until January 1st. This will retail for $25 excluding shipping. There will be a flat rate shipping cost with the following fees:
> 
> ...


WOW.  I am no longer a bit sad that I missed the Memebox restocks last night!  Going to get this bag from Beauteque asap.  Thanks for posting!   ♫ ♪  Milk milk milk milk milk milk  ♪ ♫


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> How can I select my options?  I have an account at the beauteque monthly site, but there is nothing there for me to select?


I believe there is going to be an e-mail that goes out where you can make your choices, if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> WOW.  I am no longer a bit sad that I missed the Memebox restocks last night!  Going to get this bag from Beauteque asap.  Thanks for posting!   ♫ ♪  Milk milk milk milk milk milk  ♪ ♫


You're welcome! I'm loving this bag already because I love my milk products so much! Plus the secret key hand cream is donkey milk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I believe there is going to be an e-mail that goes out where you can make your choices, if I'm not mistaken!


I did get an email - but there was nothing for me to go to on the site to select!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did get an email - but there was nothing for me to go to on the site to select!


From the information packet I received on the new subscription, it says that product selection e-mails are scheduled to go out on the first of each month.

_"we will email options to customers on the 1st, they must send us their responses for the options by the 5th or we will just pick the option for them (ex. Lipstick color, hand cream scent, toner type,etc)"_

So I'm guessing that the most recent e-mail that was sent out was just a teaser to let people know what the choices will be since it's the first bag/launch. I believe you will still get a selection e-mail on the 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks, Rachel!!


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They are two giant facial sponges that are used with a cleanser.
> 
> And I think you have to look at it a bit more objectively in the sense that when it comes to RRS, you can pretty much curate any kbeauty bag close to the value. Their prices are very low. Even many Memeboxes can be "recreated" through RRS at a much lower value. The retail value of the products is usually what I go by- or at least the "average" price of the products.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, and I agree that it looks like a fantastic bag. I just think it's not worth it if I can pay exactly the same cost somewhere else. I might as well just buy it myself. Also, I don't know how Beauteque handles the customs forms, so there is the chance I could get hit with customs when it is delivered and that definitely means it's not worth it.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thanks, Rachel!!


No problem! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just tried the Skinfood lip balm from the milk bag and I'm obsessed. I love shea butter and this balm smells like it and feels SO good on my lips. I've been really into hand creams and lip balms lately since the weather here in MA has been so dry and cold lately. I've been skipping lipsticks and reaching for balms much more often. This is definitely going in my purse. I'm going to try the rest of the stuff tonight because I can't resist that Secret key Toner!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> I get what you're saying, and I agree that it looks like a fantastic bag. I just think it's not worth it if I can pay exactly the same cost somewhere else. I might as well just buy it myself. Also, I don't know how Beauteque handles the customs forms, so there is the chance I could get hit with customs when it is delivered and that definitely means it's not worth it.


If you're interested for future reference, I would shoot them an e-mail regarding your customs forms concerns. They're great about getting back to customers in a timely manner about stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2014)

@@MissJexie anytime I see donkey milk i press "like"


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't decide between a 3 month or 6 month sub....

What is everyone doing?


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 30, 2014)

@@MissJexie Thanks for those spoilers! I'm doing the 100 Day No-Buy but I built in a one-off sub each month just for a bag like this! Love it!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I can't decide between a 3 month or 6 month sub....
> 
> What is everyone doing?


Since it's new I'm doing a 3-month sub.


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No problem! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just tried the Skinfood lip balm from the milk bag and I'm obsessed. I love shea butter and this balm smells like it and feels SO good on my lips. I've been really into hand creams and lip balms lately since the weather here in MA has been so dry and cold lately. I've been skipping lipsticks and reaching for balms much more often. This is definitely going in my purse. I'm going to try the rest of the stuff tonight because I can't resist that Secret key Toner!


There is definitely something about cold weather that has made me obsess over hand creams and lip balms too. I've sort of lost track of how many hand creams, lip balms, hand masks and foot masks I own or have on the way. I was actually explaining to my husband tonight how you can never have enough lip balms. Minimum one for every room in the house and each purse/bag plus a few extras for when those go missing. 

I should email Beauteque to find out how they handle the customs forms. I totally understand when companies don't want to lie on the form (which is pretty standard for US based companies) but it has to be an amazing deal for me to order when they don't.


----------



## moosie (Dec 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I can't decide between a 3 month or 6 month sub....
> 
> What is everyone doing?


I'm doing a 3 month sub, for the reason @@TheSilverNail stated.  It's new, I'm not sure how well I'll like the mix of products, and I don't want a long commitment to something that ends up not working for me.  3 months seems like the right length of time to get a good idea of whether this will be a long term sub for me or not.  Plus, the 3 month sub does include the extra gift with each bag!


----------



## moosie (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I do have some generic "spoilers" for this bag (IE: the type of products that are going to be in it) since I will be reviewing the bag for them. I don't think I'm allowed to share those, however I can say that out of the 7 items included, and aside from the 3 already revealed products, the 4 remaining products will be 3 skincare and 1 cosmetic-type item. I have also been told there will be an 8th bonus item.
> 
> What I can say is that I do think it's going to be a nice bag, even though I don't know the specifics of the products/brands etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess we'll have to wait and see!


ooooh, so there will be an 8th bonus item for everyone?  And if someone (LIKE ME!) signed up with the 3 month or longer sub, there's also the extra gift per bag included with that, which means 9 items in the first bag?  Sweet!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Since it's new I'm doing a 3-month sub.





moosie said:


> I'm doing a 3 month sub, for the reason @@TheSilverNail stated.  It's new, I'm not sure how well I'll like the mix of products, and I don't want a long commitment to something that ends up not working for me.  3 months seems like the right length of time to get a good idea of whether this will be a long term sub for me or not.  Plus, the 3 month sub does include the extra gift with each bag!


Thanks! I totally agree. I am going to do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmm... Thoughts on including Milani brand cosmetics (blush/bronzer duo) in the january bag?  

I really don't want to see things I can get from Ipsy in an Asian beauty product subscription... :\

Sleep mask, okay, maybe.  But Milani?

Edited to Add:  Actually, I just noticed that nowhere does it say that this is an Asian beauty product subscription bag.  I totally thought it was but I guess it isn't.  Maybe it's just a subscription box with an emphasis on Asian beauty and I totally missed that?

In that case, then receiving non-Asian beauty products is understandable.  I guess what I'm really looking for is a completely Asian beauty sub like The 3b Bag only with some full sizes.


----------



## moosie (Dec 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm... Thoughts on including Milani brand cosmetics (blush/bronzer duo) in the january bag?
> 
> I really don't want to see things I can get from Ipsy in an Asian beauty product subscription... :\
> 
> ...


That's what I want too, but am willing to see what this bag ends up being (I'm not totally opposed to other things, but I want, like, 80% Asian beauty, 20% anything else, lol).  I'm not excited about the Milani, but want to see how the bag coheres as a whole before I judge. I'm good with the



Spoiler



hair mist


(actually kinda excited about that one), and the



Spoiler



sleep mask


is fine too, so overall I'm not alarmed by these spoilers. Like I've said upthread, I'm giving this a good chance to see if it's what I want out of a bag sub, and if not, no harm no foul, it just might not be for me.  My wish is for a skin care heavy, mostly Asian-brands beauty bag. 

I know this bag is supposed to be cosmetics and skin care both, and I'm fine with the odd BB or CC cream (that's actually what I'd want most out of a makeup inclusion),  eye liner, lippie, etc., but if it leans toward half and half makeup/skincare then this is not the bag for me.  I just have way, way too much makeup that I never use.  I'm cancelling Ipsy this month because I am just overflowing.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

moosie said:


> ooooh, so there will be an 8th bonus item for everyone?  And if someone (LIKE ME!) signed up with the 3 month or longer sub, there's also the extra gift per bag included with that, which means 9 items in the first bag?  Sweet!


I'm not entirely sure if the "bonus" that was mentioned is for people who bought larger subscriptions, or for everyone, so I guess we'll have to wait and see!



Saffyra said:


> Hmm... Thoughts on including Milani brand cosmetics (blush/bronzer duo) in the january bag?
> 
> I really don't want to see things I can get from Ipsy in an Asian beauty product subscription... :\
> 
> ...


Weirdly enough, I'm a huge fan of Milani (omg their lipsticks are insane!) so I'm not too bothered by the spoiler, haha

Also, in the blog posts that myself and a few other Beauteque Bloggers did, there was this specification under the 'What You Will Receive' section:

_products from Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Europe, America_

So while I do think that since Beauteque is mainly sells Korean products, it will be focused on Korean products, there was specification that other brands from other countries may be included. Also Beauteque does sell non-korean products on their site. They're few and far between, but I have seen some.

I'm not that concerned about it, only because I subscribe to lots of beauty boxes, and I don't mind a mix of products as long as the focus remains on kbeauty. If I got a bag from them filled with American drugstore makeup, I'd be concerned. But considering the past BB bags and limited edition bags they've sold on their site, I have faith that this subscription is going to be good stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

I actually already know what I am selecting for my options

milani sunset duo blush in sunset beach

cheetah blue mask

face shop hair mist in  peach

come on New Year!! haha  I am actually very excited for my first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Well, it isn't my first bag with them, but the first one with a sub!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually already know what I am selecting for my options
> 
> milani sunset duo blush in sunset beach
> 
> ...


Those are my picks too!! Except I wanted the purple sleep mask because it's one of my favorite colors.

Hilariously enough, I have been thinking about how I want a sleep mask to block out the sun that starts shining in my room right onto my face first thing in the morning LOL. Worst alarm clock ever!

I actually love hair mists because after straightening my hair, the scent of my shampoo/conditioner tends to disappear. I have a new Nioxin shampoo/conditioner to help my thinning hair and they both smell like INTENSE peppermint. Like painfully intense, so I like to mist something over it so I don't smell like a candy cane haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Dec 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not entirely sure if the "bonus" that was mentioned is for people who bought larger subscriptions, or for everyone, so I guess we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> Weirdly enough, I'm a huge fan of Milani (omg their lipsticks are insane!) so I'm not too bothered by the spoiler, haha
> 
> ...


I'm good with how this bag seems to be set up.  I have my preferences for mostly skin care, but I know that a general beauty bag means you'll get a variety of items.  And I'm fine with it not being 100% Kbeauty, Asian beauty, or what have you...  I just want it to lean mostly to that side, is all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Honestly, I'm just excited to buy from a company that seems, from all appearances, to value its customers!  I think we all know an example of a company who's been lacking in that regard lately, haha.

Anyway, I'm excited for this sub!

My choices:  purple cheetah, the middle blusher/bronzer option, and PEACH all the way!  Does anyone know anything about that spray?  I'm excited about getting that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2014)

Where is everyone seeing the options to choose from?


----------



## moosie (Dec 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Where is everyone seeing the options to choose from?


It was on Facebook, and also in an email.  We can't actually pick on the site yet, I think it was just a heads up to see the options we would be able to choose in January.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually love hair mists because after straightening my hair, the scent of my shampoo/conditioner tends to disappear. I have a new Nioxin shampoo/conditioner to help my thinning hair and they both smell like INTENSE peppermint. Like painfully intense, so I like to mist something over it so I don't smell like a candy cane haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Off topic but have you tried a biotin supplement for your hair issue? My mom went through a hair loss and breakage phase and one of the things that her doc told her to do was to start taking biotin (B7) supplements. Supposedly it helps to preserve hair strength and texture and biotin deficiency leads to hair loss among other symptoms...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Off topic but have you tried a biotin supplement for your hair issue? My mom went through a hair loss and breakage phase and one of the things that her doc told her to do was to start taking biotin (B7) supplements. Supposedly it helps to preserve hair strength and texture and biotin deficiency leads to hair loss among other symptoms...


I Take 5,000 mcg's of Biotin daily as well as use the Nioxin shampoo/conditioner, eat a low carb/high protein diet, use a thickening/strengthening hair treatment, you name it-I do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My hair loss is due to a weight loss surgery I had back in July- it's a common side effect since I'm not getting the amount of vitamins/protein I need right now, and it will thicken and come back over time, but I'm trying to lessen the amount of hair I lose as much as possible! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 31, 2014)

@MissJexie  Wow, sounds like you have everything covered! Hope the new year brings you luscious thick shiny tresses!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

So me and the rest of you are picking the same items


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Stella A said:


> @MissJexie  Wow, sounds like you have everything covered! Hope the new year brings you luscious thick shiny tresses!


ahaha I can only hope!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 31, 2014)

I think it's nice we get to think about our choices for a bit before we commit.  For example, I was sure I wanted the blush/bronzer on the right, as it seems to be the lightest, but after searching out swatches and reviews, that blush is so pigmented and bright fuchsia that I'm going to choose the middle combo instead, Sunset Beach.

Then the purple sleep mask, 'cause my pjs are purple, and the Lily hair mist because my name means "lily" in another language.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm really interested in the subscription but with the shipping and current exchange rate I would be looking at $35 a bag in Canada. I actually like the milk bag better so maybe I should just hold off and buy things I know the contents of? Would any of you subscribe to this for $35/month?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Rachel (Miss Jexie) has blogged quite a bit about the Beauteque bags ~ harlotbeauty.com ~ so you can get an idea of what is the bags and if it worth it. 

Several folks who are overseas, like lorna and veritazy, are also big fans of beauteque  and have purchased them - and I believe they pay higher in shipping costs.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

@@starry101 yep im uk ,and pay higher shipping ,but i also order boxes from round the world monthly at over $36,so to get 7 products full size is no different ,worth the money ,better than paying the near same for little samples.

im not worried by the excess postage to be honest, customer service is great, social media is great, and nothing is too much trouble ,emailed 30 minutes ago and have an email  with info already, 

this will be a boost to me unlike the way and boxes memebox have turned ,

overall the bags are good ,curated well, and if a theme they stick to it,so it is what you expect,


----------



## had706 (Dec 31, 2014)

I went ahead and got a 6 month subscription for the monthly sub as I've been quite happy with all the bags I've gotten so far. Plus the price was less than one of the big orders I used to place with memebox and I haven't done a big order there in 2 months. I'm excited to see what we all we get!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Also! Ladies who are interested in getting the Head to Toe Milk Bag that goes on sale tomorrow, This link shows all the colors for the nail polish! I assumed Melon would be orange, but nope-green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://eng.theskinfood.com/products/product.asp?prdNo=845

The options Beauteque gives you are:

a.       Melon Milk (lime green)
 
b.      Berry Milk (light pink)
 
c.       Lavender Milk (light purple)
 
d.      Mint Milk (mint green- this is the one I got- it's bordering on pastel blue/green)
 
e.      Orange Milk (pale orange)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

so melon like honeydew melon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

Does beauteque have any valid coupon codes right now? (I'm new to it!) Or are there generally none? Thank you! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 31, 2014)

Fae said:


> Does beauteque have any valid coupon codes right now? (I'm new to it!) Or are there generally none? Thank you! ^^


When you sign up for emails at their site I believe you get one for $3 off.  Every little bit helps!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Fae said:


> Does beauteque have any valid coupon codes right now? (I'm new to it!) Or are there generally none? Thank you! ^^


As TheSilverNail said, you do get a coupon code when you sign up for their mailing list. They have coupons VERY regularly as they do different sales and deals quite often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

I just subscribed for the 3 month plan! ^^ Shipping is quite steep to Europe, but I'm willing to give it a go! I have no more Memeboxes left to come, so I'm craving new boxes! ^o^


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I'm really interested in the subscription but with the shipping and current exchange rate I would be looking at $35 a bag in Canada. I actually like the milk bag better so maybe I should just hold off and buy things I know the contents of? Would any of you subscribe to this for $35/month?


As a fellow Canadian, I'm not subscribing for that price. I'm going to watch for a few months and see what the bags look like. I guess it depends what you're looking for in a sub service. While some of Beauteque's bags have been good, they personally haven't had the value for me. I really want it to be an alternative to memebox, so I hope it'll be great.

ETA: There's also the customs issue. I haven't emailed them to find out who they use to ship to Canada or what they declare on the customs form, but it's over the customs limit. I don't want to risk getting hit with $10+ each month.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had 3 bags delivered recently from them when they had the free shipping promo. 2 were labeled as gifts and 1 was labeled as documents. The document one worries me because anyone actually picking up can tell that it's not documents inside. However all 3 made it here without any customs charges. Also, 2 of the items in one bag were substitutes, which I didn't like as much as the products that were supposed to be in the bag. They did say on the website that one item was out and a substitution was being made, which was fine, but nothing about the second item. If I knew that it was being substituted too, I probably wouldn't have ordered the bag. Oh well.

I think I might wait on their monthly sub. After seeing the spoilers, I'm not interested in 2 of the 3 items. I might still get their regular limited bags when contents are revealed and stick to Memeboxes for now (their point system/referral points help with the cost).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 1, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I had 3 bags delivered recently from them when they had the free shipping promo. 2 were labeled as gifts and 1 was labeled as documents. The document one worries me because anyone actually picking up can tell that it's not documents inside. However all 3 made it here without any customs charges. Also, 2 of the items in one bag were substitutes, which I didn't like as much as the products that were supposed to be in the bag. They did say on the website that one item was out and a substitution was being made, which was fine, but nothing about the second item. If I knew that it was being substituted too, I probably wouldn't have ordered the bag. Oh well.
> 
> I think I might wait on their monthly sub. After seeing the spoilers, I'm not interested in 2 of the 3 items. I might still get their regular limited bags when contents are revealed and stick to Memeboxes for now (their point system/referral points help with the cost).


I would e-mail them about the unexpected substitute and let them know that you were disappointed. I'm sure they will help you out!


----------



## Fae (Jan 1, 2015)

Can we pick the options already? It should be on the 1st, am I right? ^^ Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

I think we have to wait for the email as I do not see the options available yet


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been good and ordered the head to toe milk bag

Wild berry cleanser

Whipped hand cream

Pastel purple polish


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

Check your email, ladies!!   Beauteque just sent out the options email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 1, 2015)

Surveys are up in emails .


----------



## Fae (Jan 1, 2015)

I've also ordered the milk bag:

wildbery cleanser

whipped hand cream

pastel lavender nail polish

^^


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

*promo NEW15 *15% off anything in their store - I assume this also works for the milk bag?  It won't work for the subscription, as that is another site, but I would think it would work for anything else in their store.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> *promo NEW15 *15% off anything in their store - I assume this also works for the milk bag?  It won't work for the subscription, as that is another site, but I would think it would work for anything else in their store.


yes it works on all bags and products on the site the NEW15 code.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 1, 2015)

Woot, ordering the milk bag with:

Wildberry cleanser

Secretkey hand cream

Lavender nail polish

Big thanks to MissJexie for all the enabling, and Happy New Year to all !!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  Y'know, now I don't feel bad whatsoever about missing the Memebox Milk box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep the NEW15 code works on the Milk Bag, I checked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone loves their bags as much as I'm loving mine!


----------



## teaemeralds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Ladies do you know if the mint polish in the Milk box is 'pastel blue' or 'pastel green'?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 2, 2015)

teaemeralds said:


> Hey Ladies do you know if the mint polish in the Milk box is 'pastel blue' or 'pastel green'?


It's a pastel green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the one I picked.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 3, 2015)

@@MissJexie I saw your post on Instagram and I had to buy the milk bag! I am so excited. Thanks for enabling me


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

It's a great bag!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

jennyloo said:


> @@MissJexie I saw your post on Instagram and I had to buy the milk bag! I am so excited. Thanks for enabling me .


haha You are SO welcome!! I hope you love it as much as I do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 3, 2015)

The first bag for January subscription is up online still can't work how to hide under a spoiler . But looks good


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

hi lorna...I found it on instagram - bits n boxes photo



Spoiler



since this has 8 items, I wonder if one of them is the "extra" gift if you sign up for more than month to month..









one of those items, I keep getting with other things and I keep giving it away!! I guess this is the hint that the k-beauty gods want me to try it - lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> hi lorna...I found it on instagram - bits n boxes photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, not that



Spoiler



foot cream


!  I already got one and didn't think it did much for me so I gave it to hubby.  Maybe the K-beauty gods are telling me to give it more of a chance too.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

omg that foot cream is my holy grail guys!!! I was just talking about in the memethread!

Seriously it's absolutely amazing.

What I did was gave myself an all-out pedicure from the gods lol. I used my tonymoly foot scrub, a foot file, a foot softening pack etc etc and made my feet look awesome. Then every single night since then, I apply this foot cream just before bed. It's been quite a while since my last pedicure, and my feet are still super soft and smooth. I feel like this cream really does an amazing job keeping my feet in good shape so I don't have to constantly cater to them during the colder months. I'd definitely give it a try!

What does everyone think of the bag overall? I don't have mine yet so I'm reserving judgement until I can get a better look at everything, but it looks pretty nice. I actually really like the bag itself! ahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

I like it other than the



Spoiler



tonymoly tint! haha that is the one product that I have traded, gifted, gotten rid of...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I like it other than the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh did you not like it? Weirdly enough I haven't tried it before!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> oooh did you not like it? Weirdly enough I haven't tried it before!



I got it in the



Spoiler



memebox lucky box 5 and it was too bright red for me....


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> What does everyone think of the bag overall? I don't have mine yet so I'm reserving judgement until I can get a better look at everything, but it looks pretty nice. I actually really like the bag itself! ahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think overall it looks very good.  Thanks for the tips about the



Spoiler



foot cream


.  I probably didn't give it enough of a trial.

The clutch bag, eh, not sure.  Doesn't quite look like my style but will make an excellent gift.  I'm SO glad there's no



Spoiler



jewelry


in this month.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 3, 2015)

@@biancardi &amp; @@MissJexie I tried the tint and it works really well with my coloring.  I have black hair, olive skin and light green eyes.  However, it does not come off!  My friends laughed at me when I told them about my attempts to remove it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My Mom laughed and told me to use Pond's cold cream...


----------



## moosie (Jan 3, 2015)

Which item is the extra gift, does anybody know? 



Spoiler



The sheet mask (?) on the bottom, or the It's Skin neck focus thing?


I am pleased with this bag.  I know you all have mentioned Beauteque's attention to good curation before, and I see it with this bag.  This is a very nice mix of products, with something in there that should appeal to most people who order, I would think. I'm happy about trying that



Spoiler



tint! I love lip tints. I know I said "don't give me makeup" but I'm happy with this, haha.


I am not blown away excited, but I like everything in there, and I feel this is a very strong first bag.  I will say that I don't think that anyone who was concerned about high value of bags (or lack thereof) is going to be swayed into purchasing based on this bag, but for me, I feel I'm getting my money's worth and I do love the "surprise me!" aspect of subscription bags!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 3, 2015)

I will wait to see once it's in my hands it's the tint I've passed them all on due to the wrong choice sent before I hold judgement on it and happy for all other products . The bag is a birthday extra for someone already


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

It is a nice mix of products.  Maybe a little blah but it's hard to fault them for it when there was such a wide range AND I was prejudice to begin with because of the mask and Milani.

@@moosie The free gift turned out to be the ridiculous neck mask that hooks around your ears but it says there are variations and I don't know what those are.

I think the Milk bag was FANTASTIC and I kinda wish it was the January bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think the potential for some awesome curation for the monthly bags is there so we will see what February brings.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmmm. I am actually luke warm towards the bag.

I feel it's so-so.

And totally pales in comparison to the milk-tastic milk bag.

Yes, there are a few nice products in it, for sure.

But there isn't one thing I am truly excited for from the entire bag.

I can see how others would feel differently and be more excited for it though.

And as always, my opinion may change once I get it in my hands.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

@@Saffyra we both posted at the same time...with the same opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

I am glad that the free gift was not the



Spoiler



foot cream! 


  I've been reading about @@MissJexie rave about it and am glad it is part of the bag.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with most of what has been said here. I think it's a solid bag- not enough to gain a zillion new subscribers, but I don't think it's bad where it would cause them to lose any, either.

I hope the following bags will be more like the Milk Bag. That one, while not having a crazy-high value, was still super impressive!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with others' overall opinions -- it seems to be a good bag but not a wow bag.  I would've thought that they might have released a wow bag to lure in more subscribers, but on the other more rational hand, I'm sick of companies doing a "bait and switch," where they draw you in with a fantastic box and then shovel out meh boxes.  I think this is a good solid start to the sub program.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys...my milk bag is waiting for me in my lobby!!!

That was ridiculously crazy lightening fast shipping.

I ordered on New Years Day and got it less than 48 hours later!

I can't wait to rip it open and test it out.

I may have to pick up another one or two as gifts or back ups.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))

@@MissJexie have you gotten a chance to try the toner?

That is the item I have the highest hopes for.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

@@LisaLeah It's really thick!  and it smells good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I only have used it once so I can't attest to longevity but I like it!  It's sooo different than any toner I've used previously.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

It is perfect for the wintertime.  I have oily skin and I am using it at part of my night time care.  I can see myself using this more often now that winter has finally hit my part of the woods..

I am actually going to purchase the tea tree one for the summer time.


----------



## moosie (Jan 3, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I agree with others' overall opinions -- it seems to be a good bag but not a wow bag.  I would've thought that they might have released a wow bag to lure in more subscribers, but on the other more rational hand,* I'm sick of companies doing a "bait and switch," where they draw you in with a fantastic box and then shovel out meh boxes.*  I think this is a good solid start to the sub program.


Bolded for emphasis, because I *strongly* agree.


----------



## Fae (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it is a nice bag, not wow, but a nice value! I am happy about both mizon items and the tonymoly tint, which I have been wanting to try anyway! Hoping that the february box is as fantastic as the milk one! ^^


----------



## had706 (Jan 5, 2015)

I should have both the milk and January bags today and I can't wait! I agree that Jan bag could be better but if they released an amazing bag first then it would be hard to live up to those expectations! Lol. Im just thrilled to have another mostly kbeauty box option out there!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

Have the January bags been mailed yet?  I was supposed to get the Milk bag today but a huge snowstorm is snarling traffic everywhere.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't received a notification about the January bags being mailed out.  I know they sent out ANOTHER request for the selections, which I did on the 1st already.

I hope that there isn't a snafu on their side with the selections - we should be able to see it - I did do a print screen of my selections so I have proof of what I selected.

I thought they weren't sending out the January bags until later in the month - unless that @@had706's bag is a review bag - reviewers get their bags much earlier..


----------



## had706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oops I think I'm just getting the milk bag today not January. I got 2 shipping notifications so I thought it was both but looks like I just got 2

emails for the milk bag for some reason!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 5, 2015)

The order for my milk bag (placed Jan 1) is still "awaiting fulfillment." Starting to get a bit nervous!

For the January bag, I chose Sunset Beach, the blue mask, and the lily mist. It looks like a solid first bag!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

theori3 said:


> The order for my milk bag (placed Jan 1) is still "awaiting fulfillment." Starting to get a bit nervous!
> 
> For the January bag, I chose Sunset Beach, the blue mask, and the lily mist. It looks like a solid first bag!


i know, I want my bag now!! haha


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

I got my Benton set from Memebox today, and while I'm glad I got it, I feel I'm saying "Bye-bye" to Memebox and "Hello" to Beauteque for the next few months.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

my milk bag arrived ,i sniffed it all just like those very first memeboxes, i luffs it a lot, and can't wait for the january bag to hit the uk, tbh I'm glad its a good usable basic start bag for the subscription it can only grow and improve that way. 

but oh my milk bag  how can they curate a bag so well ,with stuff we actually WILL WANT AND USE.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

that milk bag is amazing, isn't it, lorna?  And WOW fast shipping to the UK!!  You got it in less than a week!!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 6, 2015)

Blah, I still haven't even gotten a shipping notification on the milk bag I ordered on the 1st. Sent them an email this morning to see if they can tell me what is going on. It's still showing as in stock on the website so I don't think it sold out...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

it arrived yesterday , and yes considering they sent the other head to toe and I'm still waiting for it,to review, but yes wow.

the mask is in the fridge for tonight, the cleanser i got wild berry was so light but thorough last night and this morning, loved that the toner removed all remaining gunk quickly and I'm happy with the whipped hand cream ,the balm and purple polis are staples,

and back to bigger sponges thank god, i just tossed my monthly konjac I'm trying to get shot of them,

i got the somang mask .

and yes very quick shipping ,its usually 4 days to a week for all my american /canadian subscriptions, 

even if it does flag up and i get the fraud sqaud on the phone in 20 minutes for ordering from canada, my bank rock at being quick on checking shopping habits,

but yes I'm really happy i chose this as the memebox did not shout buy me,i blame @MissJexie. she keeps making me buy more boxes from over the states.(that and uk boxes are crap).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Blah, I still haven't even gotten a shipping notification on the milk bag I ordered on the 1st. Sent them an email this morning to see if they can tell me what is going on. It's still showing as in stock on the website so I don't think it sold out...


i ordered thursaday and friday it said updated, but never got shipping or tracking ,so didn't think it had actually shipped to be fair,

haaannng onthat was way too fast flying over to me.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 6, 2015)

Just received my Milk bag, and while I knew everything that would be in it, I love it even more than I thought I would!

Edited to ask a question:  Are all the actual bags the same color; are some black &amp; white?  Mine is gray, brown, and white checked.  Very nice but I thought they were b&amp;w.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

I stated mine was b&amp;w checked, but it is more of a variation of colors...b&amp;w just is easier to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 7, 2015)

I received a response regarding my milk bag shipping inquiry - Apparently they sold too many of the Secret Key hand creams and ran out. They are waiting for another shipment of them which should be in this week and then they plan to ship. So if anyone else picked that hand cream, and haven't received tracking that is why. Wish they had just told me instead of me having to inquire, but as long as I get my bag I'll be happy!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> I received a response regarding my milk bag shipping inquiry - Apparently they sold too many of the Secret Key hand creams and ran out. They are waiting for another shipment of them which should be in this week and then they plan to ship. So if anyone else picked that hand cream, and haven't received tracking that is why. Wish they had just told me instead of me having to inquire, but as long as I get my bag I'll be happy!


I noticed that there wasn't a choice any longer on the milk bag page, that explains it.

They should email about delays like that, I agree. The good thing is that they didn't just substitute it and send it. I'm glad they're actually honoring the choices people make. That's encouraging.

Hopefully in the future, they'll let customers know what's happening like this if the delay is longer than a week or so. At least their shipping is fast. I love that.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 7, 2015)

I think that they also have had such a surge in business due to memebox flatlining that they didn't realise how much business. They could grab once the got the timing right . Yes an email would of been nice to people awaiting tracking . But at least they are getting stock and not fobbing you off and then refunding due to overselling. I'm sure they have learnt and if it happens in future an email will be sent . And 3 days shipping to uk is flipping awesome .


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I ordered my Milky Bag on the 2nd and still haven't received tracking. I chose the other cream so there's no reason for mine to be delayed. I emailed them yesterday morning and haven't got an answer as well.

It's my first bag from them and it actually doesn't make me feel positive about them...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 10, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Well, I ordered my Milky Bag on the 2nd and still haven't received tracking. I chose the other cream so there's no reason for mine to be delayed. I emailed them yesterday morning and haven't got an answer as well.
> 
> It's my first bag from them and it actually doesn't make me feel positive about them...


I didn't get tracking on my bag, it just showed up. Depending on the time difference, they might not have been able to get to your email in time for the weekend...

They do have fantastic CS and I wouldn't write them off right now. They don't always answer in 24 hours, but they do answer within a couple of days.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 10, 2015)

No I never received a tracking info or email to day completed either if that helps


----------



## theori3 (Jan 10, 2015)

I ended up emailing Beauteque about my Milk bag, and got the tracking info within an hour. Not sure if it was a coincidence or not. The bag arrived yesterday--it was so heavy and filled with wonderful things!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 10, 2015)

Have any of you ladies purchased the Look Back BB Bag or the Look Back Head to Toe? $23 plus $3.95 Shipping.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2015)

bookwormphotographer said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased the Look Back BB Bag or the Look Back Head to Toe? $23 plus $3.95 Shipping.


they look really great, except I've gotten all the previous bags so I passed on these- although they're great for anyone that missed out on past ones! The Holika Aloe Body wash is fantastic! Very gentle on my skin and super moisturizing!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get tracking on my bag, it just showed up. Depending on the time difference, they might not have been able to get to your email in time for the weekend...
> 
> They do have fantastic CS and I wouldn't write them off right now. They don't always answer in 24 hours, but they do answer within a couple of days.


My Friday morning is actually Thursday night in the US but I understand they may be unable to answer within 24 hours. I'm just a bit disappointed it's been over a week and I have no idea what's going on with my order.

Oh well, I'll have to wait and see, maybe it'll just turn up. Still I'd definately prefer to receive tracking as it's promised and not just sit and wonder.

I'm not writing them off but I'm slightly disappointed with what it looks like.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 11, 2015)

bookwormphotographer said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased the Look Back BB Bag or the Look Back Head to Toe? $23 plus $3.95 Shipping.


Yes I've been sent one to review and I love the cherry . I got look back BB and I'm really happy with it . Sizes and products are great the cleanser is really nice the lip mask did moisturise and the eye cream I'm trialling out . Love the pore brush as a general product so this is a spare for me . I also love MBD masks . I think it wa a good bag curated of best of products from 2014 my blog post will be up soon once I've done a bit more


----------



## starry101 (Jan 11, 2015)

One odd thing I noticed (I'm not sure if this is the same for everyone) but pretty much everything I received didn't come with it's original packaging. For example, the Mizon products I have received in the past all came in boxes, these had none. I'm just wondering if they remove the items from their boxes to save on shipping costs. It's not really a huge deal but I like the boxes for blogging pics, storage and information that's not printed on the tube.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 11, 2015)

I've only gotten the Milk Bag so far, and I don't see how all the products would have fit in the actual bag if they were still in cardboard boxes.  I can see both views, wanting the boxes or not, but I end up recycling all the excess packaging away anyhow.  For a blog post/review, I'll take pictures of however it arrived, in boxes or not.  WYSIWYG.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

starry101 said:


> One odd thing I noticed (I'm not sure if this is the same for everyone) but pretty much everything I received didn't come with it's original packaging. For example, the Mizon products I have received in the past all came in boxes, these had none. I'm just wondering if they remove the items from their boxes to save on shipping costs. It's not really a huge deal but I like the boxes for blogging pics, storage and information that's not printed on the tube.





TheSilverNail said:


> I've only gotten the Milk Bag so far, and I don't see how all the products would have fit in the actual bag if they were still in cardboard boxes.  I can see both views, wanting the boxes or not, but I end up recycling all the excess packaging away anyhow.  For a blog post/review, I'll take pictures of however it arrived, in boxes or not.  WYSIWYG.


I agree with TheSilverNail, in that it's most likely because they want to fit everything into a bag, but you're right as well in that they're trying to save on shipping costs by fitting everything into a smaller box etc. Memebox has done this more times than you might realize. A lot of their stuff comes in boxes, or comes from brands that we aren't super familiar with so it's not always obvious, but there have been times when things haven't come in a box that I KNOW are supposed to- And it's most likely done so they can squeeze everything they want into the box etc.

It's not a huge deal to me, but honestly I'd love it if they had an option at checkout where you check off "include original boxes" and they could maybe flatten them out and stick them in the bag? LOL idk, but for anyone that really wanted them that could always be an option. They all end up in my recycling bin sometimes so Im fine with not getting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 11, 2015)

As long as the expire/manufacture dates are on the product, I don't have any issues with whether something comes in a box or not.

However, I can totally understand wanting them and not being happy about not getting them.

I would hope that if a box has a factory seal, that they don't  break it.  If the product itself has a factory seal, then okay.  But if it doesn't and that seal is on the box instead, the box should not be removed.

I know Memebox has done it but off the top of my head, the only ones I can think of have been the boxes that aren't sealed (but the product itself is).  But those are only the ones that I know of and am familiar with.  I've also noticed with Memebox if you buy the same product but NOT part of one of their boxes, the product does come with it's box like it should.  Specifically speaking of the Benton since I've received it both in a Memebox and out.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for your input @@MissJexie and @@lorna!  I purchased the milk bag (excited), which is on backorder and these bags look tempting.  I wanted to purchase the latest Memeboxes, however I'm put off by the $29 plus shipping cost.  I certainly don't mind paying for great boxes, however I feel like Memebox has changed course and we've lost the benefit of buying multiple boxes with a discount (no inventory/selection), there are less products in the boxes, no more $5 off coupons unless it's over $30 (and they price the boxes at $29) etc.  So, I'm interested in giving Beauteque a chance!  I also like being able to see what's in the box/bag before purchasing.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> As long as the expire/manufacture dates are on the product, I don't have any issues with whether something comes in a box or not.
> 
> However, I can totally understand wanting them and not being happy about not getting them.
> 
> ...



At least 2 of the products I received would have had seals on the actual boxes. The Mizon products I have received before had a holographic "Mizon Original" sticker on the box that guarantees authenticity. The eye cream doesn't have a seal on the tube, so the box would have been the only seal on the product. I really don't see how the little box on the eye cream could cause so much problems in packaging that its worth breaking the seal and removing the authenticity sticker. It just seems really unnecessary step to me.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2015)

starry101 said:


> At least 2 of the products I received would have had seals on the actual boxes. The Mizon products I have received before had a holographic "Mizon Original" sticker on the box that guarantees authenticity. The eye cream doesn't have a seal on the tube, so the box would have been the only seal on the product. I really don't see how the little box on the eye cream could cause so much problems in packaging that its worth breaking the seal and removing the authenticity sticker. It just seems really unnecessary step to me.


This is just a shot in the dark here, but it might be possible that whoever Beauteque sources their products from ships the products in bulk without the packaging? 

Personally, I would contact Beauteque and ask them why they remove the products from the packaging, or if they do at all, and then explain to them if they do remove it themselves, that you prefer to have the packages especially if they're sealed etc. They're very receptive to feedback from customers!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmmm.....am thinking with the Death of MeMe I must try this. Just killed a couple of long-held sub and resubbed to Glossybox after years and am about to kill Blush.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got my shipping notice for the January bag!  And I haven't even stopped fondling the Milk Bag yet....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope I get my notice soon too!


----------



## moosie (Jan 12, 2015)

I got my baaaaaaag!  Yay! 

First off, YES, that is a nice big bag, and the quality feels a lot better than Ipsy.  Total plus. 

My extra gift wasn't the V-Line thing, it was a Daylight &amp; Hue avocado sheetmask from Humanpia Costech and a deluxe sample size (? I think?) of ReVive Cleansing Body Scrub.

I am happy with this first bag.  It was curated well, with a nice mix of products.  My least favorite thing is the Milani blush/bronzer, but overall this is a great start.  Truly, this feels like someone took the time to actually CURATE instead of just throwing random products into a box and calling it good (AHEM MEME).  I think that's the part that is pleasing me the most: the obvious care that was taken in selecting this mix of products.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

did you get a shipping notice, @@moosie? I am sad, because I don't have mine - lol


----------



## moosie (Jan 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> did you get a shipping notice, @@moosie? I am sad, because I don't have mine - lol


Yeah, I got a "you have a package on the way!" email this morning, but there was no tracking info in the email, so I had no clue when to expect it.  Then the bag showed up this afternoon, haha.


----------



## moosie (Jan 13, 2015)

I used the Neck Focus patch tonight; it's the first product I tried from the bag.  There was NO essence whatsoever in there.  Like, NONE.  Dry as a bone.  I took pictures and sent them to Beauteque.  Man, sad face about this!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 13, 2015)

Still no Milky Bag or CS answer for me...


----------



## Fae (Jan 13, 2015)

My milk bag arrived today! Yay! ^^ I did not receive a notice, it just arrived like that! Such a well curated bag! ^^


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

moosie said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I used the Neck Focus patch tonight; it's the first product I tried from the bag.  There was NO essence whatsoever in there.  Like, NONE.  Dry as a bone.  I took pictures and sent them to Beauteque.  Man, sad face about this!


@@moosie Mine was like that too but I thought it was supposed to be that way.  Since essence would mean that it would drip down your shirt.  I just stuck it to my neck with the sticky gel side and called it good.  (I just looked it up and there's no mention of essence in the product descriptions.  And the directions say to wash your neck first and "clean up moisture" so the patch will stick to your neck.

Maybe a patch is considered different than a mask?  Some of my eye patches have been this same kind of gel that sticks to your face but some have been pretty wet, too.

How did your peach spray smell?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@moosie Mine was like that too but I thought it was supposed to be that way.  Since essence would mean that it would drip down your shirt.  I just stuck it to my neck with the sticky gel side and called it good.  (I just looked it up and there's no mention of essence in the product descriptions.  And the directions say to wash your neck first and "clean up moisture" so the patch will stick to your neck.
> 
> Maybe a patch is considered different than a mask?  Some of my eye patches have been this same kind of gel that sticks to your face but some have been pretty wet, too.
> 
> How did your peach spray smell?


ohh that is most likely what the issue is.

I've used lots of neck patches before, and they're just like eye patches- they're either hydrogels, or the other kind liek this one. Basically if I'm correct, it's a dry cotton on one side, and a sticky gel on the other. They're not supposed to be wet like sheet masks.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> ohh that is most likely what the issue is.
> 
> I've used lots of neck patches before, and they're just like eye patches- they're either hydrogels, or the other kind liek this one. Basically if I'm correct, it's a dry cotton on one side, and a sticky gel on the other. They're not supposed to be wet like sheet masks.


Yes, that's what it is.  Cottony on one side and sticky gel on the other.


----------



## moosie (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@moosie Mine was like that too but I thought it was supposed to be that way.  Since essence would mean that it would drip down your shirt.  I just stuck it to my neck with the sticky gel side and called it good.  (I just looked it up and there's no mention of essence in the product descriptions.  And the directions say to wash your neck first and "clean up moisture" so the patch will stick to your neck.
> 
> Maybe a patch is considered different than a mask?  Some of my eye patches have been this same kind of gel that sticks to your face but some have been pretty wet, too.
> 
> How did your peach spray smell?


Oooh, ok, thank you for the info!  I was reading all the ingredients on the back, and thought "wow that's a lot of stuff in there for this to be 100% dry..."

Even some of the hydrogel eye patches I've used have had SOME essence on them, even if it's not very much.  I was reading the "dab to absorb" instructions after you take the patch off, and I thought "uh, there's nothing TO dab...?"  Heh.

Not a fan of the neck patch, if that's the case.  Even if it's all placebo, I need to feel like it's doing something, haha!  I do appreciate you explaining this to me, as I've never used anything like this before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried the peach spray last night! 

Plus side:  it doesn't add ANY greasiness or heaviness to my hair.  I have hair that can't take a lot of product, or it gets weighted down and greasy looking very fast.  This just sprayed right in, added some shine, and looked fine (used on freshly washed and dried hair, though, so don't know how it will do on two day old hair). It says it's good for clarifying greasy looking hair, so i'm interested in trying it out for that effect.

Minus side:  I don't like the scent.  It doesn't smell like peach to me, but I'm not the greatest at identifying smells, so that could just be me.  But overall, it smells very artificial in a cheap hairspray kind of way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    BUT, I'm going to use it again later and try again, I might have used too  much this first time. 

ETA I used the foot cream, too, and I LOVE IT.  LOVE LOVE LOVE.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi folks - ordered my very first Beauteque bag about a week ago - the Milk head to toe one. Do they normally give you shipping notification? Looking forward to getting it. Don't think I'll subscribe as dont need lots and lots of cosmetic pouches / bags but as a one off every now and again it looks promising...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Hi folks - ordered my very first Beauteque bag about a week ago - the Milk head to toe one. Do they normally give you shipping notification? Looking forward to getting it. Don't think I'll subscribe as dont need lots and lots of cosmetic pouches / bags but as a one off every now and again it looks promising...[/quote I I didn't it just turned up.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Lorna - just hope my postman leave a note through the door if I'm not in and he delivers to my neighbour (unlike with the memebox today)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

moosie said:


> Oooh, ok, thank you for the info!  I was reading all the ingredients on the back, and thought "wow that's a lot of stuff in there for this to be 100% dry..."
> 
> Even some of the hydrogel eye patches I've used have had SOME essence on them, even if it's not very much.  I was reading the "dab to absorb" instructions after you take the patch off, and I thought "uh, there's nothing TO dab...?"  Heh.
> 
> ...


That foot cream is HOLY GRAIL status for me. I didn't notice a massive difference at first, but I have used an entire tube (we got one in a past memebox) and I want to buy a lifetime supply of it. It makes my feet so soft and I almost never have to file or scrub my feet as long as I use this lotion every night. I love the smell and how it absorbs as well. It makes the whole bag for me!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

I just wish my bag would get here. I guess I am at the end of the list or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Jan 14, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> That foot cream is HOLY GRAIL status for me. I didn't notice a massive difference at first, but I have used an entire tube (we got one in a past memebox) and I want to buy a lifetime supply of it. It makes my feet so soft and I almost never have to file or scrub my feet as long as I use this lotion every night. I love the smell and how it absorbs as well. It makes the whole bag for me!


The smell, and how well it absorbed, were what impressed me last night!  It felt really moisturizing and appropriately heavy going on, but it absorbed quickly and didn't leave my feet feeling at all sticky or like an oil slick, you know?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

moosie said:


> The smell, and how well it absorbed, were what impressed me last night!  It felt really moisturizing and appropriately heavy going on, but it absorbed quickly and didn't leave my feet feeling at all sticky or like an oil slick, you know?


Exactly!! It's the perfect foot cream!! My suggestion is to give your feet a good wash and scrub and the maybe use a foot file if you have one. Then you can apply a foot mask if you have one, if not, just go right to the Mizon cream. Keep using it nightly and you will be amazed at how soft and smooth your feet will be and they'll STAY that way! I was so tired of filing the rough skin on my feet and this lotion makes it so I don't have to. Plus once I run out it's Mizon seems to always have free shipping on RoseRoseShop, so yay!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just wish my bag would get here. I guess I am at the end of the list or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't have mine either, no worries!


----------



## moosie (Jan 14, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Exactly!! It's the perfect foot cream!! My suggestion is to give your feet a good wash and scrub and the maybe use a foot file if you have one. Then you can apply a foot mask if you have one, if not, just go right to the Mizon cream. Keep using it nightly and you will be amazed at how soft and smooth your feet will be and they'll STAY that way! I was so tired of filing the rough skin on my feet and this lotion makes it so I don't have to. Plus once I run out it's Mizon seems to always have free shipping on RoseRoseShop, so yay!


Haha, I *totally* did a foot file in the shower last night! It was that sugar-mimicking one from some Memebox or other. I don't use one on a consistent basis, but I knew I wanted to try the cream, so I figured I'd go all out, hee.  I have a few calluses I want to keep, so I shy away from foot masks.  I tried one this summer and it worked well, but it was a pain (literally!) to re-acquire the few calluses that I needed. 

Thank you for the tips, and you've inspired me to keep up with the cream!  I love having soft feet, but it's so easy to let that maintenance slide.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm glad it wasn't me that thought the Peach spray smelled artificially chemical weird.  Not a fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also love the foot cream!  It smells SO SO SO good and it just absorbs so fabulously.  I definitely didn't limit myself to my feet.  That stuff is fantastic!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I'm glad it wasn't me that thought the Peach spray smelled artificially chemical weird.  Not a fan
> 
> I also love the foot cream!  It smells SO SO SO good and it just absorbs so fabulously.  I definitely didn't limit myself to my feet.  That stuff is fantastic!


Yea, I'm not that big of a fan of it obviously...





LOL


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2015)

Add me to the list of Mizon foot cream fans. LOVE that stuff!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my January bag today!  My extra item was also the 1-ounce tube of RéVive Cleansing Body Scrub which seems dinky but OK considering it's a bonus.  I didn't get the V-line mask either; instead, I got the Wonder Pore Freshner [sic] Trial Glove from Etude House.  Sounds like it's more for oily skin and I have normal/dry and I'd try it anyway..... BUT....

.... on this glove product, on the back it says, in English, "Use immediately after opening/Best before date below"  and the date is 20130523.  What?  This thing is about two years old??

Edit:  I wrote the company and will see what they say.

Another edit:  I received a response already, and they said that in Asian countries products are marked with a manufacture date, not an expiration date, which I knew.  However, as I pointed out to them in my original email, the product clearly states in English that it's best BEFORE the date printed.  I feel like I'm talking to a wall....


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

Final update:  Following my second email to them, in which I said I was aware of Asian labeling conventions but pointing out again that my product said in English that it was best before a date of May 2013, they contacted me and said they will send me something else as a replacement.

So that's good customer service yet I am wary.  Checking dates on the other stuff I received in the bag, things seem all right.  But some have no dates/codes and I wonder if they were on packaging that wasn't included.

At any rate, I think the January sub bag is OK, not great but not bad.  I liked the Milk Bag much better and will see how the February and March bags are.  Am hoping for a bit of "wow."


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Etude House has that issue. We got a sleeping pack spoon in the From Jeju box and it had that label of "best before a date" thing on it with a past date. It turns out that Etude House printed their made by date there.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

I am not happy to hear that Beauteque had expired product!  I secretly hope it was a translation issue but eeeee...  That is not good.  I expect better from Beauteque than I do Memebox, that's for sure.

I'm also wondering if @@starry101 heard back about the product boxes.  The more I think about it, the more I think I don't like that.  Even though I know Memebox does it (and has done it several times), it's not something I ever thought about much.

Edited because I can't spell...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Etude House has that issue. We got a sleeping pack spoon in the From Jeju box and it had that label of "best before a date" thing on it with a past date. It turns out that Etude House printed their made by date there.


Well, that's good to know.  Perhaps it's a translation problem then, but one that Etude House or whoever should fix.  I'm not actually worried that the one-use product is going to be gross and full of creepy crawlies, but products should be labeled accurately.


----------



## catyz (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi! It seems like we've all moved here now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need help! I've been eyeing the milk bag for so long now but I'm not sure if I should get it, especially since I bought the skinfood steam milk series from roserose shop recently. Do you guys think its worth it to pay $40 cdn for it? How are the expiration dates for those products?

THanks!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

catyz said:


> Hi! It seems like we've all moved here now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need help! I've been eyeing the milk bag for so long now but I'm not sure if I should get it, especially since I bought the skinfood steam milk series from roserose shop recently. Do you guys think its worth it to pay $40 cdn for it? How are the expiration dates for those products?
> 
> THanks!!


if you like the all of the products, then it is worth it. The expiration dates are fine - they are all in the future and not expiring in 6 months.

Memebox is the one who is famous for expired products and even that was only recently. I think the Etude House issue was probably similar to what the spoon sleeping pack had - it was actually the made date, not the expired date.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't think anyone has to worry about expiration dates for the most part. It's something that happens on occasion and it's even happened to me with a Birchbox product in the past. Sometimes companies send things and the subscription company is under the stress of getting the boxes out asap and don't always check to make sure everything is within expiration times etc. I've gotten almost every bag that Beauteque has ever released and I've never had any expiration date issues.

This very well could have been a printing issue on the companies part, but it also could have been something missed by Beauteque. Either way- unless every bag starts coming with expired or close-to expired products, it's not yet something to be concerned about in regards to every bag.

The milk bag is awesome, and definitely worth it if the products are something one is interested in. I personally think it's the best one they've released so far!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not impressed with Beateque's CS at all atm. I know people go on about their excellent contact with customers and how nice they are etc. but that hasn't been my experience so far. I ordered the Milky Bag on the 2nd and still hasn't received it. I contacted them about it twice and never got an answer, after my second email on Wednesday the status of the ordered changed to 'Complete' so I assume they may have shipped it. Still, I don't have any tracking and never heard a word from them.

I get it, they may be busy with all the new customers coming to them but there's nothing about that kind of handling issues that shouts great CS at me. On the contrary, I'm not sure I want to trust them with my money again.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

The dates on the milk stuff are great long . If you like the theme and look of the products it's for you . If not sure on milk products is a soothing skin practical box. I never got the memebox ones something didn't wow me even in description . This bag did and it seems curated better a little if everything for all over body use . And not that fake baby scent in it all . I pay the higher shipping to UK over 35 +but it still felt well worth the money as it was a bag I'm getting use out of all of it .i don't think expiry is an issue on this bag . And I got the look back bag the new one and dates are even longer .


----------



## catyz (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!! That's good to know about the dates. As much as I like mil products, I think I'm going off on it, as the only thing that I really want to try is the toner. But I certainly agree that this is a really well curated bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Jan 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I am not happy to hear that Beauteque had expired product!  I secretly hope it was a translation issue but eeeee...  That is not good.  I expect better from Beauteque than I do Memebox, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm also wondering if @@starry101 heard back about the product boxes.  The more I think about it, the more I think I don't like that.  Even though I know Memebox does it (and has done it several times), it's not something I ever thought about much.
> 
> Edited because I can't spell...


I did hear back. Basically they said that they do remove the products from their packaging to make it easier to fit into the bags. My concern was mostly with breaking manufacturer seals for products that do not have one on the actual tube. This was part of their response so maybe they'll take a look at them in the future. "We did not think that taking a product out of a box would be a concern to our customers, but going forward we will consider this with our BB Bags."


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 16, 2015)

I understand wanting to fit things in the bag.  I'm fine with not having a box as long as the product is still sealed and any info on the box is also on the jar/tube/packet.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I did hear back. Basically they said that they do remove the products from their packaging to make it easier to fit into the bags. My concern was mostly with breaking manufacturer seals for products that do not have one on the actual tube. This was part of their response so maybe they'll take a look at them in the future. "We did not think that taking a product out of a box would be a concern to our customers, but going forward we will consider this with our BB Bags."


Ok good!  I mean, they ship their bags in a box anyway.  It would be okay to stick a product with it's box in there instead of the bag.  

I'm with you.  If the product has a manufacturer seal on it, I don't mind as much.  But if they're breaking a manufacturers seal on something that is not itself sealed then I'm not as happy.  

Although, I used my Benton from Memebox without any issues while I was blissfully ignorant. Haha!  But their boxes aren't sealed anyway so I gues I don't  know what to think about it.

It's also not good if you wanted to sell or swap something like that.  I've swapped a lot of stuff but I've never thought of taking anything out of it's box to do it.  Never even occurred to me!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 17, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I understand wanting to fit things in the bag.  I'm fine with not having a box as long as the product is still sealed and any info on the box is also on the jar/tube/packet.


I agree with you. It seems shipping is quite a concern for the company because they need to fix a price for international customers and try as much to adhere to that. Some stuffs may not fit into the bag with their boxes I reckon.

I normally post my swaps/trades with their boxes as their original condition with seals and all. Unless I swatched or decided to leave out the box I always message the person and let them decide.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not to worried over the lack of boxes . A lot if European companies are now taking the packaging element . I know memebox does this a lot with products we get in the boxes to the point even the plastic seals have been removed .

But if it's a huge problem to some of you . Doesn't bother me as such . Maybe email and ask that boxes or instructions or flat packed into the bag . I know the bags are bubble wrapped and the largest size that the bags arrive in and it wouldn't change the postal price .

Just my thoughts


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 17, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm not impressed with Beateque's CS at all atm. I know people go on about their excellent contact with customers and how nice they are etc. but that hasn't been my experience so far. I ordered the Milky Bag on the 2nd and still hasn't received it. I contacted them about it twice and never got an answer, after my second email on Wednesday the status of the ordered changed to 'Complete' so I assume they may have shipped it. Still, I don't have any tracking and never heard a word from them.
> 
> I get it, they may be busy with all the new customers coming to them but there's nothing about that kind of handling issues that shouts great CS at me. On the contrary, I'm not sure I want to trust them with my money again.


Yeah, I'm getting a bit annoyed with them myself. I ordered the Milk bag on the 1st, and while I get that they had supply issues, I still haven't received any word about tracking or if the back ordered item back in or not.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 17, 2015)

I ordered the Milk bag. I should had read the thread closely because I wasn't aware of delays. Has anyone use the milk bag who has rosacea?


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 18, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Yeah, I'm getting a bit annoyed with them myself. I ordered the Milk bag on the 1st, and while I get that they had supply issues, I still haven't received any word about tracking or if the back ordered item back in or not.


I've actually had the opposite problem with the CS. Not only did they let me know in advance that my bag would be late, but other items I ordered were OOS and would I like a substitution, store credit or a refund! I'm surprised to hear of the poor service mainly because they were so "on top of it" when they contacted me. I will definitely keep that info in mind.

I'm still on the fence about the beauty bag. I want it, but yet I have so much stuff already and only one face. I thunk I'm going to hang out on the 3b waiting list to get my fix. Since my S.O. put the crackdown on my Memebox spending (yes..yes...I'm a Meme-holic), I can only dream of pink Korean Beauty boxes at the moment...that, and whatever I buy from traders/swappers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 18, 2015)

I think once I get my tax return this year, I will get a 1 year sub to this. While not incredibly exciting, it is super useful and the products look good! I was thinking of getting a 1 year prepaid sub of something and this is the only thing that is really standing out to me. XD

'Course, I want Oui Please more, but uh, the price...


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 19, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Yeah, I'm getting a bit annoyed with them myself. I ordered the Milk bag on the 1st, and while I get that they had supply issues, I still haven't received any word about tracking or if the back ordered item back in or not.


I sent them a follow-up email asking if they knew when it would ship since the backordered item was supposed to come in last week. Got a quick response saying that it would ship out tomorrow. Hoping I'll have it by the end of the week!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Also got an email (only after I'd chased them mind you) saying they'd ship my milk bag tomorrow. Can't say I'm that impressed given that's 11 days since I ordered it and will likely take at least another 10 to get to the UK. Don't think I'll be buying another bag tbh. They are expensive, ignored my first email and slow to ship. I can get better service from Testerkorea.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 19, 2015)

Man didn't take long for all the Memebox negativity to seep into these other threads.

Not saying it is/isn't justified, but man it was nice to have a happy place on here for a while lol


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Man didn't take long for all the Memebox negativity to seep into these other threads.
> 
> Not saying it is/isn't justified, but man it was nice to have a happy place on here for a while lol


I think that with newer companies, some slack should be given.  It isn't as if people have been burned by beauteque countless times, like they have with Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I think that with newer companies, some slack should be given.  It isn't as if people have been burned by beauteque countless times, like they have with Memebox.


Agreed. I have been buying from and occasionally working with Beauteque since they launched their site, and they're still new. The monthly BB Bag is brand new to them, and there are certainly kinks that need to be worked out, just like with all subscription boxes. This is why SO many subscriptions only ship within the US for the first few months. People get angry about it, but the reasoning is obvious. Beauteque tried to open their subscription up to more than just the US, and there are shipping issues that are bound to be had within the first couple of months while they gain their footing.

It's totally fine to be frustrated with the wait time in getting a response, or waiting for your bag etc, but not cutting a company some slack when they first launch and expecting perfection is just not practical. Although that's just my opinion.


----------



## moosie (Jan 19, 2015)

Update on the foot cream:  I've been using it daily since last week, and my feet have continued to stay as soft as they were the night I did the soak/foot file and started applying the cream.  I have a bunch of various foot creams, and this is the best of the bunch in my collection.  Plus, that lovely smell!!

I used the Tony Moly lip stain this weekend, and wow is it pigmented!  I think I like it, but I need to use it again when my lips are in better shape (they are chapped right now).

ETA: My daughter has stolen the eye mask, and she's also a fan of the smell of the hair stuff.  She's 9, and she loves being able to use things from my bags/boxes that I don't want (and that i think are age appropriate!), so this is a win.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2015)

moosie said:


> Update on the foot cream:  I've been using it daily since last week, and my feet have continued to stay as soft as they were the night I did the soak/foot file and started applying the cream.  I have a bunch of various foot creams, and this is the best of the bunch in my collection.  Plus, that lovely smell!!
> 
> I used the Tony Moly lip stain this weekend, and wow is it pigmented!  I think I like it, but I need to use it again when my lips are in better shape (they are chapped right now).
> 
> ETA: My daughter has stolen the eye mask, and she's also a fan of the smell of the hair stuff.  She's 9, and she loves being able to use things from my bags/boxes that I don't want (and that i think are age appropriate!), so this is a win.


AHHH isn't the foot cream just amazing?! I'm already out of the first tube I got from memebox so I'm hopelessly waiting for my BB Bag to come in so I can have another tube. Since RoseRoseShop has cheap prices and free shipping on Mizon products I'm definitely picking up more. I love that it keeps my feet soft and smooth without having to do a ton of work on them. I just apply it before bed and that's it!

And omgosh nothing is worse than wanting to use a tint and having chapped lips! I've been there all too many times haha. I usually save my tints for the summer when my lips aren't constantly a mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

If the mods hadn't removed elinas posts either to paulina everyone would of seen her apologising to all for the wait and everything else .

It was sincere and helpful I had to email paulina to let her know about it on here by which time it had been all removed . So the negative posts about no one contacting were not seen . Paulina then was able to email beauteque direct but I told her the bag was shipped . It was clear elina was reaching out to people To explain but the mods just delete rather than check the person in question has actually seen the post . If deleting why they can't copy and paste into messages for them baffles me . Yes against the rules to promote but seriously. But yes give some slack memebox had huge issues at the beginning in the middle and still st the end and compare nothing to a 2 week wait for new bags being shipped . I'm still waiting for my January sub bag but it will arrive . I'm not happy about the memebox negativity moving from one thread to another and it's time we leave over in that thread and give the new bags and subs a chance .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not sure why it was removed, lorna.  I've seen sellers promote their own products and take requests on threads in this forum and they don't seem to be sponsors.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll be totally honest, the rules randomly change or are edited so often that I tend to keep away from anything that I'm not 100% sure on as a mod. I don't entirely understand why companies can't come here to discuss and answer questions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do know the rule has always been that companies cannot make accounts here and discuss their products unless they are a sponsor of the forum. I think that the rules differ slightly in the indie rabbit hole threads, but I could be completely wrong on that. If you guys have questions in regards to that, I would contact the "higher ups" because I'm pretty clueless on the reasoning behind it and the exceptions etc.

On a lighter and more on-topic note, let's discuss Neck masks since they were featured in the BB Bag this month. I'm 29, and I don't really have any sagging or major skin issues on my neck, but I do feel like I neglect it when it comes to skincare, and I kind of love neck masks. I bought a 10 pack of the Tosowoong ones we got from Memebox and use them twice a month, and even though I didn't think I needed them, I have noticed significant improvement in the firmness of my neck area. So anyone that feels like these masks may not be useful- I suggest giving them a go! Prevention is the best medicine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

@MissJexie  The tosowoong ones didn't work for me.... they just kinda wrapped around my neck.  Or maybe that is how they are supposed to be.  For this old gal, I need a vline mask!  haha

I do agree - take care of your neck area, ladies.  Your neck and décolletage have some very thin skin and you should moisturize it as well.  I mix a serum for dry skin (as I cannot use those on my face) with a heaver cream (again, can't use those heavy creams on my oily face) and apply that on my neck and décolletage 2x a day, morning and night. 

Also, use sunscreen on your décolletage area.  Your neck may not get as much exposure (and you should put sunscreen there too), but your décolletage area will really catch the rays - wrinkles, sun spots and other sun damage will appear before you know it!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

I use tosowoong masks on my neck no problem . But I smother my next night and day in thick cream and sunblock . It helps this old girl . I'm still awaitng my January bag email last night back said it was shipped last week so I'm happy to hopefully get it this week and play with it . I need to try the foot cream you all rate .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog  I am dying to get my bag too!  No shipping yet, and I do want to try out this foot cream too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

@@biancardi the email from elina states they are this . If this helps we ordered about the same time in December when subscriptions went live . So will await tracking the bag may arrive first so I'm not worried

Hi Lorna,

Your January BB Bag has already shipped last week. We will be able to send

you tracking information either tomorrow or Wednesday. We are currently

working with a new shipping service which is why the tracking will take one

to two more days.

Thank you so much for your patience and understanding.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 20, 2015)

For the rest of you who have tried the neck patch/mask in the January bag, did you feel any benefit from it?  I tried it, and while I know it wasn't supposed to be dripping with essence, it didn't feel great or like it did anything.  Didn't feel bad, just didn't feel... anything.

And I'm already looking forward to seeing what our choices will be for the February box!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Thought people could provide their views (both positive AND negative) of the company so hope everyone gets their bags and love the products included but its not for me.


----------



## moosie (Jan 20, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> For the rest of you who have tried the neck patch/mask in the January bag, did you feel any benefit from it?  I tried it, and while I know it wasn't supposed to be dripping with essence, it didn't feel great or like it did anything.  Didn't feel bad, just didn't feel... anything.


None.  That was a total bust product for me.  It just felt like putting a completely dry piece of slightly sticky tape on my neck.  The directions even said to pat/dab/rub in any remaining essence, but there was NO essence at all in my patch!  I guess I know now that I don't need to order neck patches in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am not sure why it was removed, lorna.  I've seen sellers promote their own products and take requests on threads in this forum and they don't seem to be sponsors.





MissJexie said:


> I'll be totally honest, the rules randomly change or are edited so often that I tend to keep away from anything that I'm not 100% sure on as a mod. I don't entirely understand why companies can't come here to discuss and answer questions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do know the rule has always been that companies cannot make accounts here and discuss their products unless they are a sponsor of the forum. I think that the rules differ slightly in the indie rabbit hole threads, but I could be completely wrong on that. If you guys have questions in regards to that, I would contact the "higher ups" because I'm pretty clueless on the reasoning behind it and the exceptions etc.
> 
> On a lighter and more on-topic note, let's discuss Neck masks since they were featured in the BB Bag this month. I'm 29, and I don't really have any sagging or major skin issues on my neck, but I do feel like I neglect it when it comes to skincare, and I kind of love neck masks. I bought a 10 pack of the Tosowoong ones we got from Memebox and use them twice a month, and even though I didn't think I needed them, I have noticed significant improvement in the firmness of my neck area. So anyone that feels like these masks may not be useful- I suggest giving them a go! Prevention is the best medicine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay, I was subbed to Membox thread since its inception and also have been following this. Yes, I don't chime in anymore, but that's mostly because it moves too fast and I have slowed down on my Korean craze. However, I am not going to let you drag indie owners into this. 

The indie brand owners that are on MuT don't do this. They don't promote their own products or take special requests. At least none that I have ever seen. I don't think you put Dark Matter / Dom in that category either. Someone ELSE started the thread about her company and she hasn't done anything to promote it here. She has thanked people for compliments and that is it. Vanessa from GDE, she doesn't come into indie threads and promote GDE. Nor does she take requests either. I truly don't know what you are referring to and it's ridiculous to drag others into this. The only people I've seen step over the line in these forums are people from Birchbox, Bondi, and maybe Memebox. 

Yes, you can't use your affiliate links. And yes, you can't promote your own sub box. Why, because it's against the rules. If you have an issue with that, then move on to other places.


----------



## moosie (Jan 20, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> AHHH isn't the foot cream just amazing?! I'm already out of the first tube I got from memebox so I'm hopelessly waiting for my BB Bag to come in so I can have another tube. Since RoseRoseShop has cheap prices and free shipping on Mizon products I'm definitely picking up more. I love that it keeps my feet soft and smooth without having to do a ton of work on them. I just apply it before bed and that's it!
> 
> And omgosh nothing is worse than wanting to use a tint and having chapped lips! I've been there all too many times haha. I usually save my tints for the summer when my lips aren't constantly a mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, yes, I'll just wait patiently for better weather! 

I was expecting something on par with Stainiac, but this tint has SO much more pigment.  It's really nice.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

I couldn't even get the Tosowoong patch from my memebox to stay on my neck. I was so disappointed because I usually love all things Tosowoong. And I'm so heavy handed when applying my face products that my neck and downwards tends to get almost a full 10 step routine. No point being stingy about products when you have a big stockpile to use up.

Was this magical foot cream in the January bag? I love the Shara Shara Green tea balm, but it's too pricey to replace when my extras run out (not to mention the short expiry date). I could use a back up cream.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 20, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'll be totally honest, the rules randomly change or are edited so often that I tend to keep away from anything that I'm not 100% sure on as a mod.* I don't entirely understand why companies can't come here to discuss and answer questions.*..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do know the rule has always been that companies cannot make accounts here and discuss their products unless they are a sponsor of the forum. I think that the rules differ slightly in the indie rabbit hole threads, but I could be completely wrong on that. If you guys have questions in regards to that, I would contact the "higher ups" because I'm pretty clueless on the reasoning behind it and the exceptions etc.


@@Lorna ljblog and @@biancardi

This specific rule is why companies cannot do that...


*(not allowed)* Official company reps coming onto MakeupTalk to sound off with anything about their companies. MakeupTalk is not your customer service department.
Just so everyone knows, and this is not directed just towards @@MissJexie or anyone else but for all questioning why those posts were deleted. The company was treating this area like it was a customer service department and it simply is not.

There's a difference between indie owners coming into threads and being contributing members of the site, they don't use the site for CS issues or to respond to CS complaints.


----------



## moosie (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> I couldn't even get the Tosowoong patch from my memebox to stay on my neck. I was so disappointed because I usually love all things Tosowoong. And I'm so heavy handed when applying my face products that my neck and downwards tends to get almost a full 10 step routine. No point being stingy about products when you have a big stockpile to use up.
> 
> Was this magical foot cream in the January bag? I love the Shara Shara Green tea balm, but it's too pricey to replace when my extras run out (not to mention the short expiry date). I could use a back up cream.


 I'm the same with products - pretty much everything gets applied to my neck and decolletage!  Especially sunscreen, I am obsessive about that.

The foot cream is in the Jan bag!  It's Mizon Olive Cocoa Butter Foot Cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It has a very pleasant scent, IMO. Not too strong or perfumey, but really nice.

ETA I apparently missed the whole thing with Beauteque CS responding here, so I am staying out of that!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 20, 2015)

Lastly, if you need to refresh yourself on our community rules I have them linked in my signature for everyone's convenience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> To explain but the mods just delete rather than check the person in question has actually seen the post . If deleting why they can't copy and paste into messages for them baffles me .


Here's the deal:  Those messages shouldn't exist on the forum in the first place, so they were removed.  Period.  It doesn't matter whether the intended recipient saw them or not.  To turn around and have a mod send them via PM is beyond the scope of the job of mods, and it would still be a violation of forum rules anyway because it is not our responsibility to make sure that someone saw information in a post that wasn't supposed to be made in the first place.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> I couldn't even get the Tosowoong patch from my memebox to stay on my neck. I was so disappointed because I usually love all things Tosowoong. And I'm so heavy handed when applying my face products that my neck and downwards tends to get almost a full 10 step routine. No point being stingy about products when you have a big stockpile to use up.
> 
> Was this magical foot cream in the January bag? I love the Shara Shara Green tea balm, but it's too pricey to replace when my extras run out (not to mention the short expiry date). I could use a back up cream.


It is the mizon olive &amp; cocoa butter foot cream.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

Foot cream has been added to my ever growing pinterest wishlist board. Instead of signing up for the bags, I'll just wait to let everyone else recommend products for me. That should be my new rule for all sub boxes, I think.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> Foot cream has been added to my ever growing pinterest wishlist board. Instead of signing up for the bags, I'll just wait to let everyone else recommend products for me. That should be my new rule for all sub boxes, I think.  :lol:


haha

I love the Missha Ginger and Vinegar Foot Cream - that stuff is so thick and moisturizing. It does not smell of vinegar


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 20, 2015)

If anyone has questions about how our moderators enforced the rules, they need to come to me or @@Director or @@Reija about it, but I won't allow my staff to be disrespected by openly questioning their proper discretion of a rule that has been enforced for as long as I've been a member of makeuptalk, period.

Also, if you're a member or a moderator who isn't sure of the rules, you can always PM me before doing something you're not sure about.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going to give that Mizon foot cream another, longer trial.  I got a tube of it in one of my Memeboxes and only tried it once or twice, then gave it to my husband to use 'cause I didn't see any benefits from it.  You all have convinced me to try it again, thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> haha
> 
> I love the Missha Ginger and Vinegar Foot Cream - that stuff is so thick and moisturizing. It does not smell of vinegar


Does it smell like ginger? Please tell me it does. If it does I may be force to buy it right this second.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> Does it smell like ginger? Please tell me it does. If it does I may be force to buy it right this second.


It has a nice light scent to it - slightly spicey and slightly gingery.  It is made with ginger lily, ginger root, ginger water and ginger fermented vinegar, as well as shea butter, safflower seed oil, beeswax, apricot kernel oil

it is pretty inexpensive too.  I really like it a lot. I always have 2 or 3 of these around as I do not want to run out.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> If the mods hadn't removed elinas posts either to paulina everyone would of seen her apologising to all for the wait and everything else .
> 
> It was sincere and helpful I had to email paulina to let her know about it on here by which time it had been all removed . So the negative posts about no one contacting were not seen . Paulina then was able to email beauteque direct but I told her the bag was shipped . It was clear elina was reaching out to people To explain but the mods just delete rather than check the person in question has actually seen the post . If deleting why they can't copy and paste into messages for them baffles me . Yes against the rules to promote but seriously. But yes give some slack memebox had huge issues at the beginning in the middle and still st the end and compare nothing to a 2 week wait for new bags being shipped . I'm still waiting for my January sub bag but it will arrive . I'm not happy about the memebox negativity moving from one thread to another and it's time we leave over in that thread and give the new bags and subs a chance .


It's against the rules to utilize MUT for a company's customer service. The people can contact the company in question directly and get their questions/concern answered that way. This rule is to protect the members of the community from companies coming and and spamming the site. MUT is for members to talk about beauty related things amongst themselves. The moderators work very hard and do a great job with enforcing the rules for the good of the community.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

So I got my email from Beauteque and due to the holiday we had on monday (it was MLK day) they were delayed in their backorder items being sent to them.  She stated they should get them today and my bag should go out soon.

One suggestion I will make with Beauteque is that I can understand delays and lack of stock (as they are new to this), but they do need to have better outreach to their customers about the delays.  there was no reason why they couldn't have send out emails to their customers letting them know this proactively - instead of customers having to ask all the time.

It could be that they do not have the staff and are overwhelmed - I am hoping that their bag is a major success and they can hire more people to cover CS.  I would hate to see their CS go down because they cannot keep up with the demand.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like Beauteque is running a poll on their facebook page. 



> Out of these choices, what is your favorite Beauteque product?
> Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence
> Etude House My Castle Hand Cream Sweet Cookie
> Beauteque Minerals Exfoliating Brush



I wonder if the answer with the highest responses will be in our next bag!!


----------



## moosie (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got an email about Feb.'s bag.
 



Spoiler



We've got spoilers for you- our February BB bag is a _sweetheart _of a deal!
Your 3 choice products will be: 
 

*E Choice Cream  (2 options)
Tony Moly Perfume Mist (2 options)
Skinfood Black Bean Eyeliner (3 options) *


Anyone know anything about these products?  I'm about to go google!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

@moosie  I was just about to post that!!

Here are the pics



Spoiler










btw - I did get my shipping notice today!  yeah


----------



## moosie (Jan 21, 2015)

thank you @@biancardi! I'm into the last two products.  Yay!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

okay



Spoiler



tonymoly product  this is a body mist

fresh is green tea (this is my choice)

romantic pink is floral

skinfood eyeliner - this is made with black beans!

I don't see an eyeliner in grey however, but eyebrow pencils....hmmm...will have to look into this more.  At any rate, I would like grey

here is the echoice info

http://www.efromnature.com/shop/shopdetail.html?branduid=906106&amp;xcode=001&amp;mcode=002&amp;scode=&amp;type=X&amp;sort=order&amp;cur_code=001002&amp;GfDT=bml3Ug%3D%3D

looks like the ceramide has snail slime, grape see oil and some flower (safflower?  chamomile? )

the peptide has shea butter it in, and the same flower.  I am not sure what the other things are.

I will get the ceramide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

oh and the email stated 8 products in february's bag!  I like the selections too


----------



## moosie (Jan 21, 2015)

Your choices are my choices.



Spoiler



Gray is my first choice for eyeliner, as long as it's not really silver. Green tea is DEFINITELY my choice for perfume mist. I also want the ceramide, but would be happy to try either.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

it is strange



Spoiler



I cannot find the black bean in grey for an eyeliner, but I can for an eyebrow pencil...I wonder if they meant eyebrow pencil?


----------



## moosie (Jan 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it is strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have that, anyway, so I hope so!  And that would change  my color selection, if so.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm excited about the Feb. bag and like the items we get to choose from.

Don't mean to sound like a copycat but your choices are mine as well.  I love grey eyeliners -- so much less harsh than black, and I have enough brown ones.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 21, 2015)

As are my choices too .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

I am going to clarify with beauteque and find out if it is



Spoiler



the eyeliner or eye brow pencil



they've updated their FB page

it is the



Spoiler



eyebrow pencil!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

I found the swatches online for those if anyone needs help selecting



Spoiler



#1 = black

#4 = grey

#6 = brown


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 21, 2015)

Oops, well then, I don't need a grey eyebrow pencil !  I have some dark brown ones that sometimes look rusty on me so will go with black.


----------



## moosie (Jan 21, 2015)

thank you!  I'd REALLY love to be able to have #3, but out of our choices, I will pick black.  I am happy it's the clarified product, though!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2015)

I really like the February choices! I like even more that there are 8 products!! I actually think the grey liner would look amazing for a smokey eye. I have a greyish toned liner from Butter london and it looks KILLER with a black/silver/grey smokey eye. 

I do think I'll get the brown though, because I'm on a serious brown liner kick lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I really like the February choices! I like even more that there are 8 products!! I actually think the grey liner would look amazing for a smokey eye. I have a greyish toned liner from Butter london and it looks KILLER with a black/silver/grey smokey eye.
> 
> I do think I'll get the brown though, because I'm on a serious brown liner kick lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, I love grey eyeliners, too, but biancardi said Beauteque clarified that the product is an eyeBROW pencil.  So although my hair is salt 'n' pepper, my eyebrows are still mostly black.  (Btw, people, it sucks when your eyebrow hairs start turning pure white because then it looks like they're not there at all.)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

I am still going to get the grey, because I am going to try and re-purpose it as an eyeliner - haha

I like the color of it in the swatch.


----------



## Fae (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, I like the look of these products! I'll get the same as everyone else! ^^

I'll try using the grey one as an eyeliner! I'm not a brow product fan! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

I sure hope they have a lot of the Green Tea mist.  That's such a popular scent these days.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

beauteque just offered 3 different types of bags - New Year New You - 20, 30 and 40 dollars

full sized items

$20.00 - $46.00 value 4 full sized items

$30.00 - $66.00 value 5 full sized items

$40.00 - $76.00 value 7 full sized items

they also ask you your skin tone &amp; skin type, so looks like a little bit of customatization

Shipping costs vary, based on bag &amp; country.  If you purchase the 40.00 one and are in the USA, it is free shipping.

I purchased the 40.00 one.  I figure memebox is not tempting me, so I am going to give beauteque some business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2015)

These bags look really tempting!! Although my fiance is still looking for a job (ughhh it's been months now- th job market is awful!) so I think I have to pass on anything that is a complete mystery. It's why I've avoided Memeboxes lately too- can't risk spending money on stuff that I won't like/can't use etc.

having said that, I think this is still a great deal- especially since you can customize it by your skin type etc. I can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

oh miss jexie, I am sorry that your fiance is still looking for a job!!  I will be hoping he finds one and a good one soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh miss jexie, I am sorry that your fiance is still looking for a job!!  I will be hoping he finds one and a good one soon!


Thank you! He's had a few interviews but nothing has panned out yet. It's been tough on my kbeauty budget LOL- especially since Beauteque has been really banging out the bags lately! I am really tempted by these mystery ones because we can customize them to skintype as well as price point! If I can pick up a few extra hours at work next week I might just snag one!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm so tempted by the New Year New You bag since we can customize it.  For skin types/concerns, one of the options is "anti-aging."  Makes me want to buy it and just stick my entire face in the bag!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail I literally lol'd for real.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

The new bag is actually tempting me. Feel like I need to give Beauteque a chance, but until the Canadian dollar gets a bit stronger I need to take a break from mystery products. It's too pricey to take a chance on items I won't like.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 22, 2015)

My Milk bag is arriving tomorrow. The new bags sound interesting although I am on a no buy. I also worry that I won't be able to figure out the ingredients and whether it bothers my rosacea. Looking forward to my new items!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm also tempted by the New Year's bags but... My Milky Bag saga continues.

As most of you know the owner of Beauteque tried to contact me here about my shipment and bouncing emails. I contacted her through a different email account, she apologised, was really nice and told me - as she also stated here - that the bag shipped. It was on the 14th. So I was ok with that, but still got no tracking and the bag still didn't show up. So I contacted her again yesterday asking for tracking info and got it today. And guess what - the bag shipped on the 21st.

I may be told now that I'm being negative again but, I'm sorry, it's just not the right way to conduct business and treat customers. I can understand delays, problems with stock and communication but when sb actually states publicly and privately sth that obviously isn't true... Then I just don't get it. And I certainly will have some trust issues with the company.

I'm glad it's working for so many of you but sadly, I just don't think it's a place to order for me.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

@@Paulina PS  you should probably let them know this.   I would have emailed them back and asked why I was told one thing but reality showed another thing and let them know how this affects your dealings with them as a business.  that isn't right that they told you that it had been shipped when it wasn't.   I was always told mine would be shipping,  not that it had shipped

I have never had issues with beauteque that couldn't be resolved in a reasonable manner and I am sure they would want to hear your feedback and see how it can be resolved.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

@@biancardi you're right and I know I should email them but I'm just tired of all that. My health issues make me overwhelmed with anything stressful at the moment and I just wish to get my order and not think about it anymore. I don't want any compensation or anthing really but I just feel sad about it. Maybe I can't deal with some things reasonably myself atm, I don't know.

I hope I'll manage to muster some energy and contact them about it again.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> @@biancardi you're right and I know I should email them but I'm just tired of all that. My health issues make me overwhelmed with anything stressful at the moment and I just wish to get my order and not think about it anymore. I don't want any compensation or anthing really but I just feel sad about it. Maybe I can't deal with some things reasonably myself atm, I don't know.
> 
> I hope I'll manage to muster some energy and contact them about it again.


(((hugs)))) to you, @@Paulina PS.  When something is supposed to be fun and enjoyable and instead it stresses you out, I understand why you don't want to deal with it right now.

It takes the joy out of getting your goodies - I know, I've had some major health issues and for me, my patience level was so thin when I was going thru some stressful times.   I also didn't want to deal with things that made me unhappy or sad either too...

I hope you will get some relief with your health and feel better soon..


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

@@biancardi thank you so much for the kind words.



Spoiler



I get frustrated and all teary so easily now. I broke my arm over 3 weeks ago, my elbow is fractured in 2 places, I was in plaster for 3 weeks, now there's an aluminium brace for the next 3, I'm swollen, bruised, can't move normal or wear any normal clothes. And I still have to go back to work on Monday, to do 10 hours of teaching the first day cause it's the end of semester here and I can't afford any more leave.



Totally off topic and self-piteous but I just wanted to explain why I feel that frustrated with all my issues atm.

Promise not to go on any rants anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2015)

@@paulina, I hope you feel better soon, and I can understand your frustration with Beauteque so far.

While I can't say I was wowed at all by the January sub bag, it was OK.  I'm loving the Milk Bag, and since Memebox's "big restock party" all week long has been a total bust as far as I'm concerned (oh, and now Memebox is deleting negative reviews on their site and manipulating others to make everything look like a 5-star box, so I am really fed up with them), I have some K-beauty mad money to spend.  Memebox sure as hell isn't getting it.

The NYNY box looks so tempting.  Anti-aging party on my face.

Edit:  Just checked the $40 NYNY box again -- 32 ounces, wow!  Two pounds of stuff.  Compared to the last few boxes from M. that I got, that's a LOT.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> @@paulina, I hope you feel better soon, and I can understand your frustration with Beauteque so far.
> 
> While I can't say I was wowed at all by the January sub bag, it was OK. I'm loving the Milk Bag, and since Memebox's "big restock party" all week long has been a total bust as far as I'm concerned (oh, and now Memebox is deleting negative reviews on their site and manipulating others to make everything look like a 5-star box, so I am really fed up with them), I have some K-beauty mad money to spend. Memebox sure as hell isn't getting it.
> 
> ...


Please post your bag . I'm so tempted to buy one mystery but not sure which price point to go with lowest or middle one . I think now you put the weight I wamma see what's in the bags


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

I will post mine when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope it will be here by mid next week.. I did get the 40.00 one


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

@@Paulina PS  that is really bad - your arm is going to heal okay, though, right?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Please post your bag . I'm so tempted to buy one mystery but not sure which price point to go with lowest or middle one . I think now you put the weight I wamma see what's in the bags


OK, I was really curious about the weight so I looked at all three bags:

$20 -- 4 items, 16 oz.

$30 -- 5 items, 28 oz.

$40 -- 7 items, 32 oz.

So the big weight jump is between the first and second tier.  The fifth item weights 12 ounces?

I know I am WAY, WAY over-analyzing this.  Will prob spring for the $40 bag since it has 7 things and free shipping.  And I'm a pig.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

@biancardi 



Spoiler



Yep, it should be fine, the fractures are healing well according to my doc and I'm able to move my arm quite well as for the circumstances. It's just really painful and uncomfortable and frustrating. And I'll probably have to exercise it some once it heals to make the joint and muscles extend fully.

No worries, though, I'm quite positive it's gonna be ok, but it's sometimes really hard to remember about it and then I get whiny and unhappy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much for your concern and understanding  :flowers:


----------



## moosie (Jan 23, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm also tempted by the New Year's bags but... My Milky Bag saga continues.
> 
> As most of you know the owner of Beauteque tried to contact me here about my shipment and bouncing emails. I contacted her through a different email account, she apologised, was really nice and told me - as she also stated here - that the bag shipped. It was on the 14th. So I was ok with that, but still got no tracking and the bag still didn't show up. So I contacted her again yesterday asking for tracking info and got it today. And guess what - the bag shipped on the 21st.
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, you are completely within your rights to post your experiences here. And I *always* want to know about both positive and negative experiences people have with a company.  You have absolutely legit reasons to be unhappy, and you have as much right as anyone to talk about that, even though it's not sunshine and roses.  It shouldn't *have* to be sunshine and roses.  I'm also very sorry to hear about what you've been going through.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

As I was one that was a little surprised at the negativity towards beauteque earlier this week, I wish to just explain why I stated it.  It wasn't to shut anyone down with their experiences at all.

I was voicing my opinion but in no way was I telling folks what to post.  I just think we have been burned by Memebox so much and Beateque was getting a raw deal with just one bad experience.    I was just trying to say, reach out to them, I've had good experiences with them via CS.

I also had a delayed bag and I had to contact them a few times to find out where it was.  We shouldn't have to do that - if there is a backorder, then tell us proactively.   Also, if they told Paulina one thing about the shipping date and it turns out it was shipped out a few days later, an apology to Paulina would be the least thing to do here.

I am all for criticizing companies, but I felt that because of our bad memebox experiences, beauteque was getting piled on here.   I also believe that if you don't let a company know why you are unhappy, then they cannot change their behavior properly.  A great company listens to customer complaints without being defensive.   It wasn't to shut anyone down and I am sorry if that is how it came across.

forgive?


----------



## moosie (Jan 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> As I was one that was a little surprised at the negativity towards beauteque earlier this week, I wish to just explain why I stated it.  It wasn't to shut anyone down with their experiences at all.
> 
> I was voicing my opinion but in no way was I telling folks what to post.  I just think we have been burned by Memebox so much and Beateque was getting a raw deal with just one bad experience.    I was just trying to say, reach out to them, I've had good experiences with them via CS.
> 
> ...


I grok all your reasoning here, and actually agree somewhat with the Memebox carryover effect!  I mean, just in terms of myself, and how skeptical and suspicious I am about mess-ups.  Meme has scarred me, haha.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

It was never my intention to cause any drama, I just wanted to describe my experiences because I was, in fact, mostly confused with the contrast between my CS contacts and what almost everyone else was writing about. I don't feel so strongly about my issues with them anymore, maybe it's just resignation or maybe I'm too overwhelmed with other things atm. I'm sorry if I reacted too strongly and therefore spoilt the fun for some people, I'm just too stressed out these days.

I just feel my concerns are legit and I'll try to explain my issues with the owner.

@@biancardi None of my comments was really made in connection with what you wrote. In fact, I find your advice totally valid and I'm really grateful for your concern with my issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@moosie Thank you for your kind words!

I promise not to get whiny and wimpy anymore and not to bore you with my personal issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also really curious to see your NY bags once they arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2015)

Paulina, you didn't strike me as whiny.  No one here has.  I think advice and opinions voiced in this forum from everyone have been reasonable and well-stated.  However, I do TOTALLY BLAME MISS JEXIE AND BIANCARDI for getting me interested in Beauteque!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In a fit of greed, I just bought the $40 NYNY bag, and I'm glad I waited 'til this afternoon because right before I ordered I got an email from Beauteque that you get 3 free random sheet masks today with any order over $20.  Huzzah!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Paulina, you didn't strike me as whiny.  No one here has.  I think advice and opinions voiced in this forum from everyone have been reasonable and well-stated.  However, I do TOTALLY BLAME MISS JEXIE AND BIANCARDI for getting me interested in Beauteque!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In a fit of greed, I just bought the $40 NYNY bag, and I'm glad I waited 'til this afternoon because right before I ordered I got an email from Beauteque that you get 3 free random sheet masks today with any order over $20.  Huzzah!


lucky duck!  I saw that email today and groaned.   I shoulda waited! haha


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Paulina, you didn't strike me as whiny.  No one here has.  I think advice and opinions voiced in this forum from everyone have been reasonable and well-stated.  However, I do TOTALLY BLAME MISS JEXIE AND BIANCARDI for getting me interested in Beauteque!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In a fit of greed, I just bought the $40 NYNY bag, and I'm glad I waited 'til this afternoon because right before I ordered I got an email from Beauteque that you get 3 free random sheet masks today with any order over $20.  Huzzah!


BAHAH WHO ME??? *INNOCENT FACE*

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also-everyone is allowed to post about their experiences, whether they be good or bad. I just think that sometimes we're quick to get upset about things because of being burned by companies in the past. All I was saying is that sometimes companies make mistakes. Sometimes they might handle it poorly- but I like to give them a chance to gain their footing and work out the kinks when they do something new.

But as I said, no one should feel like they can't be honest and express their opinions! &lt;3


----------



## veritazy (Jan 24, 2015)

Have not been commenting here lately. I agree that the delay was unprecedented. Mostly it was due to the sudden influx of customers and Beauteque is still new in this.

I did not receive the Jan bags either, but Miss Ellina was kind enough to let me know of whats happening bts and I'm just thankful of that. Maybe they will be more organized in the coming months. The bags are, of course, of terrific value and offers a wide variety of products. Their customizable options are great sale-points and we would never need to worry bout getting less than 7 products (yay!). 

Anyone waiting on February bags? I'm excited again~


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, I'm still waiting for my head to toe milk bag, when I asked for a tracking number (as was told it had shipped on Tuesday), was imformed they couldn't give it to me until their international shipping company provided one so I guess I'll just wait another week or two and see what happens. Ironically they sent me a review this product feedback form...I'm sure the products are great but I wouldn't know as I don't have them.

Im afraid first experiences count and so far I'm not impressed. Ditto with Roseroseshop as waiting for 2 orders from them as well and they haven't responded to email enquiry about tracking numbers so probably won't order again - at least until the orders appear. For all Memeboxes faults (and there are PLENTY of those!) at least I've received all the orders I've made, I can track the order online and they respond to emails (I've always received a response from them...so far anyway!) similarly with Testerkorea.

People should be able to post their experiences good AND bad on here without getting shot down in flames when their experience hasn't matched others. I'm sure a lot of people love Beauteque and have had nothing but good experiences with them in the past, but when its your first time and its not going well, you want to know if its just you or if others are having issues too. Good communication between customer and company means a repeat sale (even if there is delays - let me know and I'll wait, ignore me or fail to inform and I get anxious as its my money that's already been deducted from my account but no item sent and I'll go elsewhere in the future as I don't need the stress or hassle of having to chase a company for goods I've already paid for weeks ago).

While I appreciate this is a new venture for them and their may be teething issues, they need to keep the customer informed of any delays or issues as that is what will mean the difference between giving them some "slack about it" or not returning to chance it again.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't believe anyone got "shot down in flames" and I feel badly that some of you felt that way.    No one was told that they couldn't post their experiences.  I and some others were posting ours and because they didn't match, we were trying to encourage people to reach out.  If you decide this isn't the company for you, that is fine.  I have tried several companies and decided they were not for me either.

The feedback form is automatic.  They aren't sending it to taunt you about your missing products.  Just like when Memebox sends out their feedback form with customer service and they haven't responded to you yet.  It is ironically funny, is how I look at it.  But I doubt it is intentional - everything is so automated now.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and should be able to air them.   However, just because people may not agree with you doesn't mean you can't state them and I am kinda tired of feeling accused of saying things that I didn't say - and that is how I am feeling with some of these phrases like "shot down in flames".   

Your purchases are important.  But Beauteque is not a scam artist.  I think that is what I and others have been trying to say - to try and help with the fears that you won't get your items, as you stated, it is your first time.  If that isn't the feedback you are looking for, people who are sharing their positive experiences with you to try and quell those fears and doubts you might have about them, I am sorry about that.   That is just my nature to try and instill some positivity and try to help in a postive, rational and constructive manner.  It is the programmer/analyst in me coming out - that is just my nature to think that way.

How I deal with things is obviously different


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 24, 2015)

Did I actually say "no-one couldn't post their experiences?"

I felt the feedback form was poor timing given the goods hadnt been delivered (or indeed at that point even sent). Even if it is automatic they should check that the order at least has been dispatched surely?

I also never said they were "scam artists" or even hinted that they were either, just that their customer service could do a hell of a lot more to keep people imformed. If an order is going to be delayed, I don't think its too much to ask that they let people know by email...even if it is automated!

I thought I'd pop back and update with my story but obviously there are still issues with defensiveness of any criticism of your beloved Beauteque so I wot be back.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Did I actually say "no-one couldn't post their experiences?"
> 
> I felt the feedback form was poor timing given the goods hadnt been delivered (or indeed at that point even sent). Even if it is automatic they should check that the order at least has been dispatched surely?
> 
> ...


I do believe you are misreading my post.  No one is stating otherwise.  You wrote

"People should be able to post their experiences good AND bad on here without getting shot down in flames when their experience hasn't matched others"

that to me states you were thinking you couldn't post your experiences.  I was just saying all experiences are welcomed. 

You didn't state scam artists, those were my words.  When someone is worried about their money, that is what I think - that they are concerned that they won't get their purchases.  When I write that I am "anxious" about my money and my purchases, that is what I think.  I am sorry for writing that if that is not what you meant.

It isn't my beloved beauteque.  I am giving just trying to give my  explanation, just like you did, apologize if it was read the wrong way and hopefully move past this.  I guess I am defensive about some of the words like "shot down in flames" because that is not a criticism of beauteque, but of your fellow posters.

I agree with you on the emails - I've stated that since the beginning.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

I received my milk bag yesterday. It's wonderful and adorable. i want to use the items, but I am unable to read the directons. Is there a way to find the English directions?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received my milk bag yesterday. It's wonderful and adorable. i want to use the items, but I am unable to read the directons. Is there a way to find the English directions?


There should have been a card inside the bag.  It has a cute little cartoon cow and some text on one side, and on the back all the products are listed with descriptions &amp; directions in English.  If you didn't get it I can scan and post mine.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received my milk bag yesterday. It's wonderful and adorable. i want to use the items, but I am unable to read the directons. Is there a way to find the English directions?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Ladies, please get back on the topic.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail and @@biancardi thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's been a crazy week here and I never flipped the card over. I feel silly, but I do appreciate the quick responses!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> @@biancardi thank you so much for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon! Just having one fracture that doesn't require a cast or brace has been frustrating, I can only imagine how much more frustrating and painful everyday tasks are with your injury  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, you are perfectly justified in feeling frustrated over the Milk Bag issues. I have had my own minor annoyances with Beauteque before, I'm still not sure how I feel about them as a company.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 25, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@TheSilverNail and @@biancardi thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's been a crazy week here and I never flipped the card over. I feel silly, but I do appreciate the quick responses!


You're welcome.  I'm sure that more than one person didn't look at the flip side of the card yet was afraid to ask!  Have a great weekend.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 26, 2015)

@@biancardi ahhh I want that milk so bad lol~ Seems to be The One that skyrocketed the sales for Beauteque. Very nicely curated.

Btw idk if we are allowed to spoiler bags/ post up next months predictions and stuff in this thread. We have a different spoiler thread around here?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi ahhh I want that milk so bad lol~ Seems to be The One that skyrocketed the sales for Beauteque. Very nicely curated.
> 
> Btw idk if we are allowed to spoiler bags/ post up next months predictions and stuff in this thread. We have a different spoiler thread around here?


I've posted them here, but with the spoiler tag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We should have a spoiler thread -that is a great idea, because not everyone remembers to do the tags


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 26, 2015)

My January bag turned up . My free gift is Revive cleansing body scrub .

Happy for a body scrub for sure .


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, there is not rule in this thread that spoilers can't be posted- similarly to the PopSugar thread, Birchbox thread etc. The Memebox thread was a different story considering there was a huge request for there not to be spoilers in it due to the massive readership it had.

It's totally fine to post spoilers right here in this thread behind a spoiler cut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh great @miss jexie as I can't get the damn spoiler thing to work most of the time on iPhone or pad . So I don't ever post photo as such on the forum .


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 27, 2015)

I've just got my Milk Bag, finally! I also got an extra Laneige lip gloss for all the trouble which is really nice of them. I like the bag on the whole but... I got a different nail polish color and a different cleansing foam than I chose. I've just emailed them again *sigh* I suppose me and Beauteque are not really meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh great @miss jexie as I can't get the damn spoiler thing to work most of the time on iPhone or pad . So I don't ever post photo as such on the forum .


It's not a big deal if you can't use the spoiler- I can edit it later on, but since this isn't technically a spoiler free thread, it shouldn't be an issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

Quick question for you guys-

If someone was doing a collaboration with Beauteque (cough cough) Would you prefer to have the contents of the bag completely revealed, or a completely mystery? (The bag will have an overall theme though!)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

im not fussed ,i like the partial idea for if picking choices but i like the upfront naked look as it drives more talk and sales overall ,and you can perve over the bag while waiting for it, beautyporn.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Quick question for you guys-
> 
> If someone was doing a collaboration with Beauteque (cough cough) Would you prefer to have the contents of the bag completely revealed, or a completely mystery? (The bag will have an overall theme though!)


completely revealed...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> completely revealed...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't buy the milk bag, but I bought the milk toner &amp; lip balm from roserose since lots of you seem to love them! Can't wait to receive them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm, not one of your choices but I'd like a couple of the items revealed and a couple to be a mystery.  But if I could only pick one I'll say revealed.  Thanks for asking!

Hey, Beauteque, if you want an over-50 blogger to curate an anti-aging bag, call me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

I like part picks and the rest mystery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Quick question for you guys-
> 
> If someone was doing a collaboration with Beauteque (cough cough) Would you prefer to have the contents of the bag completely revealed, or a completely mystery? (The bag will have an overall theme though!)


Revealed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 27, 2015)

Exciting!! I prefer revealed, but I haven't ever bought I Beauteque box I hadn't already seen the spoilers of. Since I'm budgeting my beauty stuff this yeard, I really prefer to see what I'm getting up front  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 27, 2015)

I vote revealed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

OK I think I have my answer then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Revealed it is!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 27, 2015)

I vote revealed or half and half.

So happy they are going with a certain (cough cough) blogger!

Major epic happy-dance congrats to you, er, I mean her.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I vote revealed or half and half.
> 
> So happy they are going with a certain (cough cough) blogger!
> 
> Major epic happy-dance congrats to you, er, I mean her.


^___^ thank you!

I think having it revealed is the best choice. As fun as it is to have a little mystery, I think it's important that people know what they're getting ahead of time so they know if it's worth it for them to purchase or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and also-

Did anyone get one of the new year bags yet? The ones that were like $20-$40? I've been curious to see what is included in them. It's my sister's birthday coming up in Feb and I'd like to get her something like that but I'm wondering if the products are things she's use and enjoy.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> ^___^ thank you!
> 
> I think having it revealed is the best choice. As fun as it is to have a little mystery, I think it's important that people know what they're getting ahead of time so they know if it's worth it for them to purchase or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


mine was mailed out yesterday, but you know with the 10 (okay, more like 2-3 but it is all drifting high) feet of snow here, I might be getting in by the end of the week - maybe...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered one of the New Year New You bags but haven't gotten a shipping notice.  At this rate it'll be a Valentine's Day box, which is fine, but I suspect the company will have a real Valentine's box and my budget hopes I don't want that one too!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

And.... just got a notice that my anti-agingpalooza bag just shipped!  Really looking forward to seeing what it will have.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

@TheSilverNail  Mine is out for delivery - I selected oily skin, but also mentioned in the notes that I had aging concerns too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

Would love to see what you get, too.  I got my Zoya Naturel Satins media samples today and am getting the company's Delight Collection tomorrow.  After all that swatching I think I'll use some of the hand cream I got in the Milk Bag.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

i used my neck patch from january bag last night it stuck well and had essence ,i was hoovering and it stayed on ,my neck felt good this morning. 

I'm looking forward to seeing these bags ladies and if i can have funds to buy one.


----------



## moosie (Jan 29, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i used my neck patch from january bag last night it stuck well and had essence ,i was hoovering and it stayed on ,my neck felt good this morning.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing these bags ladies and if i can have funds to buy one.


Oh, that bums me out, it means I did get a dud/defective one.  Boo. Bummer.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

Once you peel the film off it was really sticky . Was your really dry then . I put the photo on my blog review too as I was impressed that is was like had staying power like double sided tape does

Have you emailed them about it . The inside of the wrapper also felt damp/wet as well if it helps Date on wrapper is 141008 if it helps with batch number


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

so, I am not sure how they curated the "oily" skin version of the 40.00 bag, cause I got the following:





3 sheet masks all by humanpia costech - they didn't have these 3 masks on their site, but they had others from the same line, so I used their price tag

bamboo essence  1.80

cucumber essence 1.80

pomegranate essence 1.80

skin79 super BB triple function 40 g (I don't use BB creams, so, there it is 24.99)

Lioele Lip Color in Rebecca (which looks to be a cherry color - 8.99)

and here are the 2 items that I am a bit upset over - these are from the - *Special Moisturizing and Nourishing Care Line : The Green Tea Seed Line - which is not for oily skin but • Dehydrated skin 

Innisfree Green Tea Seed Cream 50 ml (26.00)

Innisfree Green Tea Cleansing Foam  (7.50 - they didn't sell this on their site, so I took Innisfree's price tag)

I am perplexed by this..  I wonder if the oily but aging concerns threw them for a loop?  The green tea line is too rich for my skin - it makes me break out..


----------



## moosie (Jan 29, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Once you peel the film off it was really sticky . Was your really dry then . I put the photo on my blog review too as I was impressed that is was like had staying power like double sided tape does
> 
> Have you emailed them about it . The inside of the wrapper also felt damp/wet as well if it helps Date on wrapper is 141008 if it helps with batch number


thank you for the info!  Yeah, mine was completely dry, the whole package was dry as a bone, not even a smidge of moisture.  Everything was dry dry dry.  Definitely no dampness at all inside the wrapper.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

So, three cheap sheet masks EACH count as one item in a $40 box that promises seven full-sized items?  Not a happy camper if that's so.  :angry:    I would be glad to get some Innisfree stuff, though.  When I get my bag -- probably next week -- I'll post what I get.

I'm very hard to please lately.  I'm sure you've all noticed.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> So, three cheap sheet masks EACH count as one item in a $40 box that promises seven full-sized items?  Not a happy camper if that's so.  :angry:    I would be glad to get some Innisfree stuff, though.  When I get my bag -- probably next week -- I'll post what I get.
> 
> I'm very hard to please lately.  I'm sure you've all noticed.



yeah, that did not make me happy....since I knew that they would include a BB cream (blech).   I love innisfree, but the green tea oily skin version line is the green tea fresh line which this is not.  This is for really dry and dehydrated skin.  If the Innisfree was suited for my skin type, I would have been fine.   But when I saw that seed line, I groaned. 

At least you will be getting 3 free facial sheet masks on top of this.  I didn't get that  cause I ordered the day before.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

I hate it when they count ONE sheet mask as a full size product. I mean, I guess I don't know what else they would call it, really but still!  

Although it's nice to see Innisfree in there.  I think they're going to have to modify (or eliminate) their customization offers if they cannot accomodate them.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2015)

hmm...the products that AREN'T sheet masks are nicer than I expected, but I definitely would have an issue with a bag that promised 7 full size products and almost half are sheet masks. Does that mean there are 2-3 sheet masks in the less-expensive bags?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was thinking of grabbing the $30 for my sister for her birthday, but since I wanted an oily skin bag for her as well, I might pass now that I'm seeing some of what's in it. Definitely not terrible, but the 3 sheet masks is a huge let down.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, I'm glad it's not just grumpy ol' me unhappy with three sheet masks being almost half of the number of items.  The others do look good though.

@@Saffyra, sometimes a box or set will count several sheet masks (or eye pads, etc.) as one of the items, and that's how I think it should be.  I'll really be pissed if the two extra items from the $40 bag versus the $30 bag are just cheap sheet masks!  But based on the weights they had on the web site, I don't think that's the case.  We need to do some serious comparisons.

@@biancardi, depending on what I get in my bag, maybe we can trade?  I'd like to try the green tea line.

Sigh... I'm having a bad K-beauty evening.  Tried using a modeling cup mask I got from another company and the dang thing solidified in the cup before I could get it on my face, so I had to throw the whole thing in the garbage.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

Not my picture. Someone posted this on fb. It's the $30 bag. No clue what she requested as far as customizing.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

I didn't purchase a mystery box but I do not think this was a wise decision on Beauteques part.  A box should never count three masks as three items.  Three masks as 1 item, okay.  But in a six item bag, getting 3 one time use items STINKS!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

blinded said:


> Not my picture. Someone posted this on fb. It's the $30 bag. No clue what she requested as far as customizing.


Wow, I'd be real unhappy with that, had I bought a $30 bag!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

blinded said:


> Not my picture. Someone posted this on fb. It's the $30 bag. No clue what she requested as far as customizing.


that looks like it might be for oily skin...


----------



## theori3 (Jan 29, 2015)

blinded said:


> Not my picture. Someone posted this on fb. It's the $30 bag. No clue what she requested as far as customizing.


The girl who posted this also said they forgot the extra sheet masks she should have gotten with that deal :/


----------



## Impulsivelycute (Jan 30, 2015)

So I subscribed to Beauteque on the 14th. I didn't know that there was a date (15th) that they would still have their January bags. So they emailed me asking me if I could wait for the January bag because some of the products were out of stock or just receive the bag with whatever wasn't out of stock and receive everything else later.

I told them that I will wait but I rather receive the upcoming February bag instead of the January. So basically start my service in February. 

I haven't heard from them since that email which is 1 week. Should I just wait and hope they don't send out that January bag or email them again ?


----------



## yanama (Jan 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*

Super fast shipping for me (I live in LA) and the Milk box was awesome, but agree with other reviews on $40 New Years box. I had the combination skin box and on the positive side, loved the cleanser. But this was 1 awesome thing + 2 meh things (cream and bb lotion sell for 10ish on many other sites, and don't really need another bb cream)+ 4 cheap to really cheap things... 3 of which are the same... Instead of 3 masks, 1 mask + 2 other small but fun things (maybe $5 instead of $1.8 also???) would have been great. Or at least some higher value masks... The combo of low actual value and low usefulness items makes this a miss for me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow the new year sets are not great . Some good products but the masks as single count products I'm so fed up of seeing that . As with memebox it's become a real pet peeve of mine now. Was there 3 sets if like to see the difference . The 2 posted above the .$30 and $40 are not great . I will not be buying the mystery boxes . I will keep the monthly and grab the look back and head to toe if they suit me I think .


----------



## Fae (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm glad that I didn't buy the new years bag! The value just isn't there, as well as lack of curation imo! I hope they step up their game for the monthly sub, otherwise I'll not be getting any further bags!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I haven't got my New Year's bag yet and don't expect it until Saturday or Monday (I'm in Montana), but have to say I'm disappointed seeing what others are getting.  I'll be OK with a BB cream, as I currently only have one and would like to try another.  I got a random BB cream in one of my Memeboxes and it was totally the wrong color so I gave it away.  Hope the things I receive for having checked off "anti-aging concerns" are good.

Between this and Memebox, I'm starting to think that mystery boxes are not for me.  Too much disappointment.  I hope someone from Beauteque is reading this board and realizing that counting three cheap sheet masks as separate items out of a total of six or seven "full-sized products" is NOT COOL AT ALL, especially at those prices.

Totally off topic:  On Monday I should be getting my next SquareHue polishes too!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

it is sad that this round of mystery bags is so bad, as the holiday ones (tra-la-la for example) were really good.

and less expensive.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

You might want to check the dates on the products you get from these bags. Someone in the FB group said they received 2 expired products (actually expired, manufacturing date was 2012).


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

starry101 said:


> You might want to check the dates on the products you get from these bags. Someone in the FB group said they received 2 expired products (actually expired, manufacturing date was 2012).


 I just looked up that post, and someone else mentioned getting expired products as well (Lioele stuff with manufacturing dates of 2012 and 2013).

This is concerning.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 30, 2015)

starry101 said:


> You might want to check the dates on the products you get from these bags. Someone in the FB group said they received 2 expired products (actually expired, manufacturing date was 2012).


Oh no.  I got an item in my January bag that stated clearly in English that it was best before May 2013.  After some emails to Beauteque, they sent me a free replacement product, something different but equitable.  But it had no English instructions at all, lol.

Btw, when you say the FB group, is there one for Beauteque or are you talking about Memebox Addicts?  I was in MA but got tired of so much off-topic discussion that I decided it just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Oh no.  I got an item in my January bag that stated clearly in English that it was best before May 2013.  After some emails to Beauteque, they sent me a free replacement product, something different but equitable.  But it had no English instructions at all, lol.
> 
> Btw, when you say the FB group, is there one for Beauteque or are you talking about Memebox Addicts?  I was in MA but got tired of so much off-topic discussion that I decided it just wasn't my cup of tea.


It's in Memebox Addicts, yeah. 

The expired products thing is kind of a big deal to me, and it seems to be more than just a one-off mistake.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

none of my products are expired...there is a beauteque FB page - I should go there to ask my question about the greed tea seed cream


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail I pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

moosie said:


> I just looked up that post, and someone else mentioned getting expired products as well (Lioele stuff with manufacturing dates of 2012 and 2013).
> 
> This is concerning.


 I agree!  I wonder where they are getting their product because they haven't even been around long enough to have product expire on their shelf!  I don't even think they're a year old yet!  I think they opened up in May with a VERY limited selection of items.  It's gotten a lot better selection wise these days.

I mean, yes, they should check their dates but I think they need to have a long talk with their supplier because I'm guessing that's where the biggest problem is.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Jan 30, 2015)

moosie said:


> I just looked up that post, and someone else mentioned getting expired products as well (Lioele stuff with manufacturing dates of 2012 and 2013).
> 
> This is concerning.


There was a big post on Makeuptalk about Asian products, and Korean printing the "manufacturing" date not expiration. cause it was brought up before. Manufacturing date is when it was made, Expiration date is on American products and lists when to  use by.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

So, on my green tea seed cream issue - beauteque got back to me right away, and is sending me replacements that are for oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am pretty happy with that!!  Yeah!  And because they said I could keep the green tea cream (I did tell them that I would send it back to them),  I will be paying that  kind gesture forward and gifting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@TheSilverNail I pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Got it, thank you!

About manufacture/expiration dates, my problem with one item was that the Korean may have said "manufactured by" (not sure), but the English printed on the package CLEARLY said "best before May 2013," and I only received it a few weeks ago.


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

CUTIELOVE said:


> There was a big post on Makeuptalk about Asian products, and Korean printing the "manufacturing" date not expiration. cause it was brought up before. Manufacturing date is when it was made, Expiration date is on American products and lists when to  use by.


I know about this, and the folks on the referenced Facebook thread are well aware of this too, and they know that the products are really and truly expired.  In one case, the woman received two Lioele products that were manufactured ("born on") in 2012, and both have already expired. She stated that she contacted Beauteque and is getting replacements, no hassle, so that's good at least.


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> So, on my green tea seed cream issue - beauteque got back to me right away, and is sending me replacements that are for oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am pretty happy with that!!  Yeah!  And because they said I could keep the green tea cream (I did tell them that I would send it back to them),  I will be paying that  kind gesture forward and gifting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's pretty dang good CS.  Honestly, it's stuff like this that makes me believe that Beauteque is on the right path!  Hopefully these hiccups are learning experiences for the company, because I would love to see them succeed.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> So, on my green tea seed cream issue - beauteque got back to me right away, and is sending me replacements that are for oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am pretty happy with that!!  Yeah!  And because they said I could keep the green tea cream (I did tell them that I would send it back to them),  I will be paying that  kind gesture forward and gifting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's really awesome of them!

If it was Memebox, they'd be like "here's 1 Memepoint for your trouble" after a year of waiting for a response lmao


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

On beauteque's family FB group, I asked about shipping to Australia as there were some here asking about that.  They responded and they are looking into it and maybe by the end of February if all goes well.

So that is good news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Beauteque.com has mailed/ is mailing postcards to customers with discounts as " thank yous" for past patronage. I got mine yesterday.

I am not sure if the discount can be used on the subscription part of their business, but I know it's good for the main site, beauteque.com.

So, if you get a postcard in with your junk snail mail, be sure and read it first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

ladies - if you are a monthly subscriber, check your email - the selection survey just came for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 1, 2015)

Me too!  I picked



Spoiler



Green spray

Ceramide cream

Black-gray eyebrow pencil



but would be fine with any of the options, so if I don't get my first choice that's OK.  Sure hope the rest of the bag wows me.  My New Year's bag is due to arrive tomorrow.  I'm still sad that three cheap masks are counted as three of the "7 full-sized items" for 40 bucks in it.  That's just WRONG.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine is green spray

Ceremide

Black


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Me too!  I picked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


box twins!!  the only one that I am hoping I get my first choice on is the spray, as I don't do florals well - and that looks to be a rose scented one.

Let us know what you got in your bag tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Feb 1, 2015)

I picked the same stuff as well! I hope get my choices! ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

This will be my first month's subscription bag/box from Beauteque. I filled out my prefs. late last night but their track record of fulfilling my choices has not been great in the past with the non- subscription BB bags. ( and I always ordered them when they first came out).

I'll be kinda sad to get a flowery scent or a gray eyebrow pencil, but I fear I probably will.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

ladies - check your emails again - they added 2 more questions and want you to retake the survey.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> ladies - check your emails again - they added 2 more questions and want you to retake the survey.


I'm getting a message saying that I've already taken the survey, so can't take the new one. Is anyone else having this problem?

ETA: I opened the email in a private browsing window and was able to take the survey from there, so if you encounter this issue, you can try that!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 2, 2015)

so the only difference is to  add what subscription we signed up for,


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I'm getting a message saying that I've already taken the survey, so can't take the new one. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> ETA: I opened the email in a private browsing window and was able to take the survey from there, so if you encounter this issue, you can try that!


yes, sorry, I was on a meeting phone call ( work even though there is no work today - haha).  Yes, I just open up a different browser completely and take the survey there (like if I normally use firefox, I then open chrome)


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so the only difference is to  add what subscription we signed up for,


and your name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

I just used the hair mist I received in the Beauteque January bag. Didn't think at first I would use it since I couldn't see the point but it smells lovely! I got the lily scent and it is still there whenever I move my head I can smell it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 3, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> I just used the hair mist I received in the Beauteque January bag. Didn't think at first I would use it since I couldn't see the point but it smells lovely! I got the lily scent and it is still there whenever I move my head I can smell it.


It more like a dry shampoo type product and I really like it as it smell great in my hair also


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Beauteque is sending emails out apologising for the NYNY bag issues (expiry dates, sheet masks being considered full size items, skin type etc) and promised to send a gift voucher. Also I didn't receive the promised 3 extra sheet masks and they are resending them. Their reply in this regard came within minutes. I'm impressed by their CS at his point I must say...


----------



## misroule (Feb 5, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> Beauteque is sending emails out apologising for the NYNY bag issues (expiry dates, sheet masks being considered full size items, skin type etc) and promised to send a gift voucher. Also I didn't receive the promised 3 extra sheet masks and they are resending them. Their reply in this regard came within minutes. I'm impressed by their CS at his point I must say...


I received that email too, and I think it's a great move. It has definitely improved their standing in my eyes. The $20 New Years bag was my first bag from them and I was very dismayed by the sheet masks being considered full sized. I got a lip pencil I'll probably never wear but that's a risk you take. The saving grace was a full sized Missha BB cream - the one I currently use in my exact shade and everything. I really lucked out!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

a beauty blogger got her February bag - I put the youtube in the spoiler



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrhscxKRI7g



I haven't watched it all the way thru yet - as it is hard to watch youtube during work - lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

I got mine, too!  I was impressed by the amount of products but the curation still seems wobbly.  I think thats just because of the Milk bag being so spectacular, though.



Spoiler


----------



## Andi B (Feb 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> a beauty blogger got her February bag - I put the youtube in the spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty solid!  And...OMG..Lana del Ray!!! (Hahaha, I'll cut her some slack, as she's only 16!)


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I got mine, too!  I was impressed by the amount of products but the curation still seems wobbly.  I think thats just because of the Milk bag being so spectacular, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh, I am in love with the big white bottle. 

I haven't gotten a tracking number yet - I hope it is soon!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> ohhhhh, I am in love with the big white bottle.
> 
> I haven't gotten a tracking number yet - I hope it is soon!


That is my FAVORITE!  I've already started using it and.... oooo!! Love!  That one thing pretty much makes this whole box for me.  Not that the other stuff isn't fun but this is a new brand for me and i like it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2015)

i can't wait for this bag to land now,hopefully i will get tracking this time to sit and follow, and omg teetree cream ,i really like the look of this bag,I'm not buying no more memeboxes now its over ,this will make up for the shitty mystery box and lb14 we are getting ,


----------



## moosie (Feb 5, 2015)

what is the lifestyle item? it looks like a



Spoiler



towel?


  I'm excited to get this bag!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

moosie said:


> what is the lifestyle item? it looks like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a



Spoiler



towel turban thing for wet hair


----------



## moosie (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! that's actually a pretty useful item to me.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

it is for me as well -  It really helps to cut down on



Spoiler



blow drying time for me


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, just seeing a picture of the items didn't thrill me, but watching that girl's YouTube unbagging made me more excited about everything.  What a cute girl -- her enthusiasm is contagious, and I mean that in the best way possible.

Don't think I'll get my bag 'til next week, though, as I only got the shipping notice a few minutes ago.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 5, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Well, just seeing a picture of the items didn't thrill me, but watching that girl's YouTube unbagging made me more excited about everything.  What a cute girl -- her enthusiasm is contagious, and I mean that in the best way possible.
> 
> Don't think I'll get my bag 'til next week, though, as I only got the shipping notice a few minutes ago.


I agree, she's cute as can be, and made me smile about the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Feb 7, 2015)

Saw an info card for the box. Their prices are insane. Some of the items they claim are $12-15 sell for $2.50-6 on testerkorea. This bag isn't even near the $75 value they claim it is.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 7, 2015)

At the prices Memebox is selling their new boxes for, Beauteque is looking better. they both do the price inflation thing but I feel like Memebox is worse.

I calculated a value of $50 for the BB bag this month. Might not be Uber worth it for International but it's not terrible.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> At the prices Memebox is selling their new boxes for, Beauteque is looking better. they both do the price inflation thing but I feel like Memebox is worse.
> 
> I calculated a value of $50 for the BB bag this month. Might not be Uber worth it for International but it's not terrible.


I calculated about the same value, but I also look at it like this- I get the values of the products from websites all over the internet. If you were to buy each of these items from the same place, the value would probably increase. Not to mention the much higher shipping costs of buying from Korean sites. 

The draw of Beauteque is that you do get a value, and the shipping is STILL less expensive than if you were to buy from Korean sites. It may not always be worth it for every person, but I think regardless, you're still getting a good value and the ability to try a variety of new products.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I calculated about the same value, but I also look at it like this- I get the values of the products from websites all over the internet. *If you were to buy each of these items from the same place, the value would probably increase.* Not to mention the much higher shipping costs of buying from Korean sites.
> 
> The draw of Beauteque is that you do get a value, and the shipping is STILL less expensive than if you were to buy from Korean sites. It may not always be worth it for every person, but I think regardless, you're still getting a good value and the ability to try a variety of new products.


Agreeing with this. And it is that surprise factor of getting a bag of stuff someone picked for us. 

Well, we did get some memeboxes with $50 or less before (RRP) and those were meh. :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 8, 2015)

Value is such a hard thing to really calculate, because you can't look at the cost of a product alone.You have to factor in that some of these products aren't readily accessible to us, and if they are, there are typically large shipping fees and long wait times attached.

Plus if I fall in love w/ a $10 product that I never heard of before or can't find anywhere else to buy it, then that product is WORTH a whole lot more to me.

(This has happened several time with some of my memeboxes)

Also we are paying for the discovery factor. The chance to try multiple things and not feel guilty if there are a few we don't love. As opposed to buying them individually and then kicking ourselves for buying them afterwards! So that increases the value for me as well.

Btw, I totally agree w/ @@MissJexie and @@veritazy as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Feb 8, 2015)

Beauteque is having a free shipping day (Code: FREE SHIPPING) if anyone is interested! Some leftover bags are worth grabbing imho. And those MBD masks perhaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Feb 8, 2015)

veritazy said:


> Beauteque is having a free shipping day (Code: FREE SHIPPING) if anyone is interested! Some leftover bags are worth grabbing imho. And those MBD masks perhaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!  I'm buying a box of the MBD Bulgarian Rose masks (they are on sale!) and the Look Back BB bag. 

As to the value factor:  I'm with @@LisaLeah, @MissJexie and @veritazy as well.  I like having bags curated and sent to me, I like discovering new things that I wouldn't necessarily know about or order for myself, and a good $10 item that i LOVE will be of more value to me than an expensive item that I won't use or that doesn't work for me (that effing Mizon foot cream OMG!  Still loving that!).  Of course I would love to be getting $150 value bags for $30, but let's be realistic.  Beauteque's bags have so far exceeded the value I paid for them by a fair amount. (I am not saying Beauteque is perfect and there have been absolutely legitimate issues with CS, with product expirations, etc. and I don't need to rehash that all here.)


----------



## starry101 (Feb 8, 2015)

I think you misunderstand what I'm saying. I'm not saying they have to be $150 bags or crazy high value, I just want some honesty in the value and pricing. I have a problem with them over inflating prices to make people believe that they are getting an amazing deal. I'm not talking the difference of a few dollars either, it's products that sell everywhere for $2-3 that they claim is a $15 product. It's fine if the bag has a $40-50 value, but advertise it that way. Part of the purpose of these bags is to get people to try products then to purchase them at your store. By setting prices that are so high, it doesn't encourage people to purchase from the store but to go elsewhere.


----------



## moosie (Feb 8, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I think you misunderstand what I'm saying. I'm not saying they have to be $150 bags or crazy high value, I just want some honesty in the value and pricing. I have a problem with them over inflating prices to make people believe that they are getting an amazing deal. I'm not talking the difference of a few dollars either, it's products that sell everywhere for $2-3 that they claim is a $15 product. It's fine if the bag has a $40-50 value, but advertise it that way. Part of the purpose of these bags is to get people to try products then to purchase them at your store. By setting prices that are so high, it doesn't encourage people to purchase from the store but to go elsewhere.


Ah, OK, gotcha.  I get that, and it was always laughable to me when Meme did it (like, tripling or quadrupling the price of some products, lol).  I think someone explained once that with these bags/boxes (any of them, Ipsy or BB or anyone) they may have to claim suggested retail price of the item, not necessarily what prices can be found through deal hunting or sales or what have you.  I believe that Meme just made prices up half the time, heh, because Meme is shady AF and on a lot of those products, how would any of us know any better?

I know that when I used to sub to Birch Box, I'd rarely buy stuff from their shop unless I had points or couldn't find it elsewhere, because it was usually easy to find stuff cheaper elsewhere. 

I do get what you're saying, though.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I think you misunderstand what I'm saying. I'm not saying they have to be $150 bags or crazy high value, I just want some honesty in the value and pricing. I have a problem with them over inflating prices to make people believe that they are getting an amazing deal. I'm not talking the difference of a few dollars either, it's products that sell everywhere for $2-3 that they claim is a $15 product. It's fine if the bag has a $40-50 value, but advertise it that way. Part of the purpose of these bags is to get people to try products then to purchase them at your store. By setting prices that are so high, it doesn't encourage people to purchase from the store but to go elsewhere.


Out of curiosity, which product(s) are you referring to?

I'm not saying they haven't done what you're saying, but they usually put retail values for the products, IE: manufacturers set prices. 

Honestly, If it upsets you, you should absolutely e-mail them and let them know your thoughts. They're very receptive to feedback!


----------



## starry101 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have emailed them in the past and it went unanswered. This thread is actually getting a bit tiring. I feel like anyone who posts a real concern gets shot down. I honestly never understood the "beauteque can do no wrong" mentality that goes on here - until I read you last unboxing where you said that you work with the company and the Facebook post that just went up where you said they are releasing a bag with your name on it. I guess that explains why you heavily defend any wrong doings. I know I'm not the first to complain about it. It would just be nice to have a place to discuss things that wasn't so biased. Best of luck with your collab.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 9, 2015)

starry101 said:


> This thread is actually getting a bit tiring. I feel like anyone who posts a real concern gets shot down.


Sorry that you felt that way, hun... I do think they posted the retail prices from the Korean company site. They definitely would not quote prices we get from TTK/ gmarket/ Lottemall because those are heavily discounted and would pull down the overall value. Also, I think Beauteque bought the stuffs and stock them, so that must have taken some shipping on their side as well. 

Not defending Beauteque or anything here, but I do think I rather get a full-sized $8 toner than a $8 worth of BB cream sample (samples are generally free PR stuff provided by manufacturers). Personal preference thing here. I am glad i subscribed to all the wonderful boxes/bags all year though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got to try all the small things I never would afford to buy myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I have emailed them in the past and it went unanswered. This thread is actually getting a bit tiring. I feel like anyone who posts a real concern gets shot down. I honestly never understood the "beauteque can do no wrong" mentality that goes on here - until I read you last unboxing where you said that you work with the company and the Facebook post that just went up where you said they are releasing a bag with your name on it. I guess that explains why you heavily defend any wrong doings. I know I'm not the first to complain about it. It would just be nice to have a place to discuss things that wasn't so biased. Best of luck with your collab.


I am just one person, first of all. I don't decide the tone for everyone in this thread. Everyone has a right to their opinions here, just as I have a right to ask for examples of what you're talking about. I was just interested to see which products you were referring to, I wasn't calling you out in any way.

If you read my blog at all, or know me as a person in the slightest, you would know that I would never throw confetti and get excited over a company that I don't genuinely believe in. I've been working with Memebox for a very long time, and anyone can tell you I've had some NASTY reviews on their boxes, regardless of whether or not it was sent to me, or whether or not I work with them. I wouldn't sacrifice the integrity of my entire blog for k beauty products.

It's personally insulting to me that you would allude to the idea that I praise Beauteque SOLELY because I have worked with them on blog stuff. 

I have also mentioned in the past before this thread got bigger and more active, that they needed to put more accurate pricing on their info cards, and they have, honestly. It may not be the TesterKorea discounted prices, but I don't expect companies to list discounted prices on info cards.

In my most Recent Beauteque review of the Feb BB Bag, I also had no problem saying that the value was actually less than what was cited by the company, overall.

All I was saying, and what other people were saying, is that Beauteque puts retail/manufacturer prices on their cards. They're not going to quote the discounted prices from the discount websites we buy from. 

And then I simply suggested that you give your feedback to the company, because I know they are always open to hearing feedback and they've put customer feedback into practice many, many times. (Perfect example is when they werent' offering a month-to-month option for the BB Bags, and they changed it due to customer feedback)

If you think my simple participation in this thread is bothersome because I've worked with Beauteque, then I'll step out. I was simply trying to have a discussion with you and help you get your issues solved.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since memebox isn't shipping internationally no more, I'm really considering Beauteque. 
But I have some questions..

Does the bag generally always have a low value?
How long does it normally take for it to arrive?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2015)

@Theblondeangel   The bag is anywhere between 50-70 dollars retail value, so it will be lower if you use the prices from testerkorea, BNK, or RRS.  I view it to be more on par with yesstyle (which is very expensive compared to those shops).   I do think they put in more items that are useful and they seem to, so far, stick with standard brands, not so much the obscure ones

As far as shipping goes - as I live in the states, once they ship it out, I do get it within a few days.  However, my biggest gripe so far with the monthly bags is the shipping.   I think they have still have some kinks to work out in that regard.  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

When I calculate prices for boxes for my reviews, I don't take the highest prices (which is what I think companies do- all companies, not just Beauteque) and I don't take the lowest either because a lot of times it's because its on a shady site like that Qo10 or whatever it is.  I also dont use Ebay unless its specifically sold by the company itself. I try to go with a median price.

I have to agree with @@moosie that Memebox just makes their prices up.  I have never seen such ridiculous pricing as Memebox ascribes to their products both in boxes and in shops.

I'm not the biggest Beauteque fan in the world but I like what they're trying to do.  Yes, they have obvious problems which I would guess are pretty normal in a company as young as it is.  And with an 18 year old running it... /sigh

However, I'm hoping they get it together, improve and become awesome in all ways.   Especially in their graphics design.  Can we just talk about that?  Please, Beauteque, fire your "graphics designer" and get a real person to do it.  Everything is so bad, looks cheap and unprofessional and is quite off-putting.


----------



## catyz (Feb 9, 2015)

hello, I initially wasn't going to comment and as much as I agree with everyone else that most companys put retail prices, I must say that memebox does that as well. I'm not a big fan of memebox after all they've done to their customers; however, there wasn't a time in which I've checked the actual price for memebox was there a difference. of course, I don't check that often but when I do, I do see the same price.

I don't buy from beauteque and I'm not stating it to be true for every item they list, but a quick search in comparing memebox and beauteque prices for holika holika items, beauteque inflated their value slightly:

http://www.beauteque.com/look-back-head-to-toe-usa/

(beauteque price for the shower gel)

http://www.holikaholika.ca/products/body-care/aloe-92-shower-gel/

(actual holika pricing for same item)

http://us.memebox.com/usa-shop/aqua-max-ultra-moisture-cream

(memebox pricing for cream)

http://www.holikaholika.ca/products/cream/aqua-max-moisture-cream/

(holika pricing)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2015)

catyz said:


> hello, I initially wasn't going to comment and as much as I agree with everyone else that most companys put retail prices, I must say that memebox does that as well. I'm not a big fan of memebox after all they've done to their customers; however, there wasn't a time in which I've checked the actual price for memebox was there a difference. of course, I don't check that often but when I do, I do see the same price.
> 
> I don't buy from beauteque and I'm not stating it to be true for every item they list, but a quick search in comparing memebox and beauteque prices for holika holika items, beauteque inflated their value slightly:
> 
> ...


I agree with this for the most part. There was a time very early on in Meme-land where they were putting absolutely absurd prices that were proven to be incorrect on multiple occasions. I have found that for a while now they have been putting manufacturer values on everything though.


----------



## moosie (Feb 9, 2015)

catyz said:


> hello, I initially wasn't going to comment and as much as I agree with everyone else that most companys put retail prices, I must say that memebox does that as well. I'm not a big fan of memebox after all they've done to their customers; however, there wasn't a time in which I've checked the actual price for memebox was there a difference. of course, I don't check that often but when I do, I do see the same price.
> 
> I don't buy from beauteque and I'm not stating it to be true for every item they list, but a quick search in comparing memebox and beauteque prices for holika holika items, beauteque inflated their value slightly:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!  That's interesting, the shower gel info.

From what I remember, the worst Meme pricing offenses happened on products that came in earlier boxes but that weren't available for purchase on their site, or if they were the only game in town for specific items (i.e. we couldn't go price compare on BNK or TK or wherever).   Like, there were a lot of products we got that were not available anywhere else, and price checking was difficult, so Meme could really just claim whatever the hell they wanted. As their online shop grew, it seemed like the pricing got more competitive/realistic.


----------



## catyz (Feb 9, 2015)

@@moosie, no problem. I know what you and @@MissJexie, is speaking of. I actually was with memebox from mid Feb last year so I joined on the bandwagon pretty early, lol. I was also actually referring to earlier box items as well because I was so new to korean cosmetics and I wanted to see how much items actually cost, I just look at the item that I'm interested and went to the website that was on the item boxes. Most of the time, they did list the same prize. Of course, the price was always ridiculously high!

I think for anyone that want to look at any value and see if companys put retail prices, just go the brand's own websites (even if it's in korean) and you'll be able to find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's what I do when I need an excuse to buy korean items from other stores, always saying it's a great deal! lol.


----------



## blinded (Feb 9, 2015)

I've always ignored what anyone, whether it's beauteque or memebox etc, puts as the value. They could price something as being worth 11 billion dollars for all I notice. I take two things into consideration. Do I feel what I spent was worth what I got? And if I paid for all the items myself, what would I have paid compared to what I paid for the box. This is where Beauteque loses me. I think what I pay for the bag is too close (or the same) to what it would cost me to buy the items myself. And yes, I do use RRS or TK to figure that out because that's where I would be buying from. I don't think the bags are terrible, just not enough value for me especially since I'm not interested in the lifestyle items. But, having said that, I haven't ruled out ever getting one of their bags. I'm still on wait and see mode. Maybe once the meme withdrawal hits I'll be all over them.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

I do feel like Memebox might have heard us all when we expressed our distaste for such price inflation.  I mean, of course they can sell things at whatever price they want.  Whether people buy it or not is entirely up to them.  And I have to admit that before I knew as much as I know now, I *did* pay the ridiculous price.  But not anymore.  I know better.

Same goes for Beauteque and their pricing, too, of course.  They can price it at whatever they want.  Peach and Lily is far, far worse with their mark ups, as well.  Not as bad as Memebox has been but bad.

Obviously retailers can put whatever price they want on the product they have.  Value has always been subjective.  Personally, I want the best price and the fastest shipping so I usually go with Amazon.  I could never bring myself to buy something from Peach and Lily (other than their Seoucialite Box) because they're way too expensive and I can get the same thing from KoreaDepart for half the price.  But companies like Peach and Lily and Beauteque and now Memebox are banking on people wanting things shipping from the USA.  They're guessing people wont go to the trouble to hit "translate" on a website or use something like Avecko.  And for the most part, they're right.

Lucky for us, we have each other to talk to, hash things out, find the best prices, etc etc.  And I know that if I have a question about a company, SOMEONE here has used them and has an opinion.  And that's valuable to me (and it saves me money and in the case of bad experiences-money and heartache  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## moosie (Feb 9, 2015)

blinded said:


> I've always ignored what anyone, whether it's beauteque or memebox etc, puts as the value. They could price something as being worth 11 billion dollars for all I notice. I take two things into consideration. Do I feel what I spent was worth what I got? And if I paid for all the items myself, what would I have paid compared to what I paid for the box. This is where Beauteque loses me. I think what I pay for the bag is too close (or the same) to what it would cost me to buy the items myself. And yes, I do use RRS or TK to figure that out because that's where I would be buying from. I don't think the bags are terrible, just not enough value for me especially since I'm not interested in the lifestyle items. But, having said that, I haven't ruled out ever getting one of their bags. I'm still on wait and see mode. Maybe once the meme withdrawal hits I'll be all over them.


This is absolutely legit to me!  Not that you need me to validate anything for you, haha.  Just, yeah, I get this.  For me, I still looooooove the curation and surprise factor.  A lot of times, I don't know what I want to try next!  I need someone to pick that out for me, heh.  So with these types of bags/boxes, I get someone going "here try this!" and I didn't have to research it or pull the trigger on ordering it blind or whatever.

ETA to add that if the value starts creeping closer to $30, I won't put up with it.  But a $50 box for $30 is worth it for me, especially considering my love of the surprise/curation aspect.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 9, 2015)

catyz said:


> hello, I initially wasn't going to comment and as much as I agree with everyone else that most companys put retail prices, I must say that memebox does that as well. I'm not a big fan of memebox after all they've done to their customers; however, there wasn't a time in which I've checked the actual price for memebox was there a difference. of course, I don't check that often but when I do, I do see the same price.
> 
> I don't buy from beauteque and I'm not stating it to be true for every item they list, but a quick search in comparing memebox and beauteque prices for holika holika items, beauteque inflated their value slightly:
> 
> ...


Those prices on the Holika Holika website are in Canadian $, which is usually much higher than what you'll pay in the US. So if they charge $12 CDN it's more like $8-10 US, which means the prices are inflated a bit more.


----------



## blinded (Feb 9, 2015)

moosie said:


> This is absolutely legit to me!  Not that you need me to validate anything for you, haha.  Just, yeah, I get this.  For me, I still looooooove the curation and surprise factor.  A lot of times, I don't know what I want to try next!  I need someone to pick that out for me, heh.  So with these types of bags/boxes, I get someone going "here try this!" and I didn't have to research it or pull the trigger on ordering it blind or whatever.
> 
> ETA to add that if the value starts creeping closer to $30, I won't put up with it.  But a $50 box for $30 is worth it for me, especially considering my love of the surprise/curation aspect.


The part that attracted me most to memebox at first was having someone else say "Here! Use this". Now that I have a little more idea what I like, I don't need that as much. Plus, I'm easily swayed by what people here and on reddit seem to love. I just need someone to rave about something that is suitable for my skin type and it ends up on my wishlist.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2015)

blinded said:


> The part that attracted me most to memebox at first was having someone else say "Here! Use this". Now that I have a little more idea what I like, I don't need that as much. Plus, I'm easily swayed by what people here and on reddit seem to love. I just need someone to rave about something that is suitable for my skin type and it ends up on my wishlist.


hahah I'm the SAME way. I read kbeauty blogs and just add stuff to my TesterKorea wishlist all day long. LOL. I swear if I bought everything in my wishlist right now it would be over $500....not like I don't already have a million skincare products, but of course I have to have more lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

blinded said:


> The part that attracted me most to memebox at first was having someone else say "Here! Use this". Now that I have a little more idea what I like, I don't need that as much. Plus, I'm easily swayed by what people here and on reddit seem to love. I just need someone to rave about something that is suitable for my skin type and it ends up on my wishlist.


Me, too!!  And I have so much already that I don't really need it either but... what if it's my new hg, you know?!  It could be!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2015)

omg - we all think alike!   pod people!! hahaha  Yep, I am the same way....just dangle that bright shiny toy in front of me and I wanz it.


----------



## moosie (Feb 9, 2015)

I got my bag today, and my extra gift is a brush!  I love love getting brushes, so this is a big yay from me.
http://www.beauteque.com/beauteque-minerals-foundation-brush/


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

moosie said:


> I got my bag today, and my extra gift is a brush!  I love love getting brushes, so this is a big yay from me.
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/beauteque-minerals-foundation-brush/


Ooo!! Now that is awesome!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Feb 10, 2015)

That's what I thought. Since the shipping is so high international I'm not sure if it's worth it. Might have to eye it for a little while and see if they step up a tad. Thank you @@biancardi for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Feb 10, 2015)

Haha, so I tried the A'pieu tea tree stuff last night, and first sniff and I was immediately 12  years old again, rifling through the medicine cabinet at home.  Around that time, my mom had allllllll the Melaleuca products, because she had several friends who sold that line (for all you other Olds, remember how big that was in the early 90s?), and woooooooow that scent took me right back.  It's strong!  Good thing I love tea tree.

Very initial impression: I liked it.  It's light and absorbs quickly, and i didn't break out after one use.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 10, 2015)

Just got my Feb. bag today and I'm very pleased with it.  Got the bright sunny yellow towel -- one of my favorite colors.  Everything else is well-sealed and very new.  Yep, happy camper!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Just got my Feb. bag today and I'm very pleased with it.  Got the bright sunny yellow towel -- one of my favorite colors.  Everything else is well-sealed and very new.  Yep, happy camper!



yeah!!  I am still waiting for mine to ship out!  haha - it should be this week - my choices were too popular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yeah!!  I am still waiting for mine to ship out!  haha - it should be this week - my choices were too popular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep I'm still waiting for my shipment notice too, i hope i don't have to email for it every month, looking forward to the bag arriving,

its been a while .


----------



## Fae (Feb 12, 2015)

My january bag has not arrived yet... I emailed them but they do not know where it is! I hope it did not get lost or something! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

Fae said:


> My january bag has not arrived yet... I emailed them but they do not know where it is! I hope it did not get lost or something! ^^


can they ship out another bag for you?   I hope it is just is being slow and not lost.


----------



## Fae (Feb 12, 2015)

I hope so too! I will wait a bit longer and mail them again! ^^


----------



## moosie (Feb 12, 2015)

I ordered the MBD Bulgarian Rose mask box the other day (along with the Look Back BB bag), when Beauteque had the free shipping code, and apparently it's out of stock.  I got an email from CS today, asking me to pick another MBD mask box to sub in for it.  I'm getting Royal Jelly, yay!  I actually only bought the rose because it was on sale, heh.


----------



## moosie (Feb 16, 2015)

y'all, I love that eyebrow pencil.  The color is exactly what I wanted (I got #3, the black/brown), and I'm able to use a very light hand to get the application I need.  I've been using the tea tree stuff every day and zero reaction or breakout problems, and i do like it, but so far that pencil is the hit of the bag for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautyque has 15% off the entire store with code "president"


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2015)

Beauteque just announced on Instagram they are launching a NEW monthly subscription service

called Mask Maven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Details to follow.

(according to their post)


----------



## biancardi (Feb 16, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Beauteque just announced on Instagram they are launching a NEW monthly subscription service
> 
> called Mask Maven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


oh man, enable me please!

haha


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see how many masks there are each month and the cost etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I know some of you have been waiting for more news on the blogger-curated bags. There were some issues with scheduling as one of the bloggers needed more time, so now the releases will be in March.

Has anyone gotten their Pink bag yet? I'm so curious to see what's inside! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

My skinfood eyebrow pencil had the pencil fall out into the lid.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have to put it back in each time to use it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> My skinfood eyebrow pencil had the pencil fall out into the lid.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I have to put it back in each time to use it.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> what a bummer


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> My skinfood eyebrow pencil had the pencil fall out into the lid.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have to put it back in each time to use it.


Ugh that is the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've had that happen with a few korean brand pencils, interestingly enough. Maybe that's why they're so cheap? My favorite brow pencil is still the Etude House one we got in the very first BB bag. I used that up in no time LOL


----------



## theori3 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation for the February bag--anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2015)

@@theori3 yep. Same here. I emailed them and they said the rest of the bags will go out end of this week.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2015)

March email is out for choices


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> March email is out for choices


Arggg I hate nail packs. I feel like they do absolutely nothing for my nails or skin except make them prune-y. LOL

ahh well... I can pass them to my sister or something!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I decided to do

the second row of eyeshadows (I am a sucker for darker shadows)

the cucumber massage cream (that is a brightener, mugwort is the hydrating one)

nail packs - did avocado - sounds more moisturizing.  haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I decided to do
> 
> the second row of eyeshadows (I am a sucker for darker shadows)
> 
> ...


i did the same but went with the mugwort,


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I do think, based on some of the complaints on FB, Beauteque really needs to communicate with the bag shipping issues.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i did the same but went with the mugwort,



I had to find out the differences!  I will be happy with either, but I am on a brightening obsession thing right now.


----------



## Fae (Feb 18, 2015)

I wish they would get back to me about my January bag! it's been a week already, since I mailed them! (I don't think I'll be continuing the monthly subscription, until they straighten out their shipping issues tbh)


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Fae said:


> I wish they would get back to me about my January bag! it's been a week already, since I mailed them! (I don't think I'll be continuing the monthly subscription, until they straighten out their shipping issues tbh)


damn....that is a long time to be waiting.  @@Fae, I pm'd you


----------



## theori3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got my shipping notification for my February bag.

For the March bag, I went with the middle row of eye shadows, the mugwort cream, and the avodacdo nail mask.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2015)

i think this forum has shown me that we all choose the same things when given choices ,its like we know each other so well we could do the best xmas swap boxes ever curated, odd but entertaining for sure,


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

I went with the mugwort cream as well- it seems different! I read up on mugwort in skincare, and it does seem quite interesting so I wanted to pick outside of the box a bit haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I chose the 3rd group of shadows- hoping to get the darker of the two, but if I don't, the lighter one will be a nice highlight shade.

And the nail packs I just picked berry and hope they smell nice at least haha...as I mentioned I'm not a huge fan of them so it didn't really matter to me which one I got.

I'm excited though! March is coming around the corner pretty quickly!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 19, 2015)

I picked cucumber, 3rd row and berry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 19, 2015)

I picked cucumber, avocado and first row of eye shadows although now I wish I had gone for the dark ones!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ok, after reading all this I just subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I couldn't resist anymore. I'm trying so hard to be good and cut back on subscriptions but I'm going up not down. Need to not read these awesome posts. Thanks for the enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> ok, after reading all this I just subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't resist anymore. I'm trying so hard to be good and cut back on subscriptions but I'm going up not down. Need to not read these awesome posts. Thanks for the enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha it's so hard to resist when reading these threads! I've managed to cut down to just a handful of boxes each month. Basically I just force myself to stick to a budget. If I want a subscription bad enough, it means I have to cancel a different one of equal/close-to-equal value. It can get out of hand so quickly! LOL The temptation is real!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> haha it's so hard to resist when reading these threads! I've managed to cut down to just a handful of boxes each month. Basically I just force myself to stick to a budget. If I want a subscription bad enough, it means I have to cancel a different one of equal/close-to-equal value. It can get out of hand so quickly! LOL The temptation is real!


 I love the idea of canceling one of equal value to get a new one. Now I just need to stick to that rule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> and do a budget too!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey ladies! I got my Head to Toe Pink Bag today!



Spoiler



 



Etude House Sleeping Spoon Cream

It's Skin Todak Todak Wash Off masks X2

Hada Senka by Shiseido (Lotion or Toner)

Femme Couture Highlighting Luminizer

Tonymoly Circle Lens Mascara

Blending Sponge

Tonymoly Auto Lip Liner

It's makeup heavy, but I kind of expected that by the theme. Plus I actually think the mascara and liner are things I'm going to use and like. The only thing I won't use is the luminizer. I have SO MANY of them from memebox!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey ladies! I got my Head to Toe Pink Bag today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for mine!! Thanks for posting, I like it!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

very nice!  I did not order it, but it is a nice bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Decided to give Beauteque another go (after the milk bag fiasco) and ordered the pink bag. Actually looks ok and got shipping notification today. I'm still wary of them as I don't like being lied to so once bitten, twice and that's it in my book. Not a mascara person but the rest looks good.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 19, 2015)

omg just got my pink bag and I love it!!  Forget the subscription, their Head to Toe bags are where it's at!  The bag itself is adorable, too



Spoiler




I chose the Shiseido Toner but you can get the lotion.  The toner is so thick!  Even thicker than the Milk toner.  I checked it's pH and its 5.5.  Haha! I'm obsessed with checking pH now, thanks to skin and tonics.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 19, 2015)

Pink bag looks good but it's PiNK . I just can't order it and buy it . It's like I have a phobia about the pink . Of course of some one bought it for me I'd love to recieve it . And use and post about but it's just the brain can't get over the pink .

We need a purple box I swear or a green box .

Is it me or am I being silly over the pink . I refuse to wear pink or anything


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've only gotten into pink in the recent years. Before that anything with pink was a no no for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Now I see a pink box/bag and I'm instantly interested. That's why I always liked Glossybox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> I've only gotten into pink in the recent years. Before that anything with pink was a no no for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I see a pink box/bag and I'm instantly interested. That's why I always liked Glossybox.


Ive turned 40 it's not gonna change clearly lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

Hahah I used HATE pink, which might be hard to believe considering the color scheme of my blog LOL. I use to be all about teal and black. Those were my favorite colors. As I got older I started to become drawn to vintage floral patterns and vintage pink shades, which just made my love for pink appear out of nowhere. Now I can't get enough of it!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Pink bag looks good but it's PiNK . I just can't order it and buy it . It's like I have a phobia about the pink . Of course of some one bought it for me I'd love to recieve it . And use and post about but it's just the brain can't get over the pink .
> 
> We need a purple box I swear or a green box .
> 
> Is it me or am I being silly over the pink . I refuse to wear pink or anything



To me, when I see pink, I think rose-scented. 

I would love a green box - herbal, cucumber, broccoli...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

I signed up for the monthly mask bag! Between this and maskgenie, I think I am set for masks for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I signed up for the monthly mask bag! Between this and maskgenie, I think I am set for masks for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i seem to think i saw they did a free gift with the bigger subs like the monthly bb but i can't find the info now, grr.

it looks like i will be clicking the button either way,

still waiting for my feb bb monthly bag.

im not missing memebox at all, I've also signed up for a monthly thriller book sub as well,


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i seem to think i saw they did a free gift with the bigger subs like the monthly bb but i can't find the info now, grr.
> 
> it looks like i will be clicking the button either way,
> 
> ...


an extra mask for 3, 6 and 12 month subs

ohhh, nice to have a good thriller!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

gone for the rolling month.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

@@MissJexie and all of you that love the mizon olive cocoa foot cream ,i really love it ,so moisturising  i put on at night then in the morning so glad you ladies told us to try it straight away and not use others first.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> an extra mask for 3, 6 and 12 month subs
> 
> ohhh, nice to have a good thriller!


And a $30 dollar gift w/ the 6 month sub. Delivered w/ your last bag.

Or a $50 gift w/ the 12 month sub.

Plus the extra mask every month.

This was according to their IG post.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've decided to cancel my Beauteque Monthly subscription, so the March bag will be my last bag for now. I think I'll just keep an eye on the bags they release on their main site and pick those up when they appeal to me.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got my February bag... it has an Etude House eyebrow pencil instead of the Skinfood one. I already have this pencil, and don't like it much, and was quite excited for the Skinfood one. And the pencil is missing its cap, so it's going to get dried out quickly.

I also received different makeup remover wipes than others did, but since that wasn't spoiled in the email, I am fine with that.

Feeling sad, but also glad that I won't be renewing for another 3-month subscription :/

ETA: Just tried to swatch the pencil, it's already very dried out.


----------



## moosie (Feb 23, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just got my February bag... it has an Etude House eyebrow pencil instead of the Skinfood one. I already have this pencil, and don't like it much, and was quite excited for the Skinfood one. And the pencil is missing its cap, so it's going to get dried out quickly.
> 
> I also received different makeup remover wipes than others did, but since that wasn't spoiled in the email, I am fine with that.
> 
> ...


oh, what a bummer.  dang.  did you email them?  I'd be upset and wanting a replacement.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 23, 2015)

moosie said:


> oh, what a bummer.  dang.  did you email them?  I'd be upset and wanting a replacement.


I did email them--hopefully they offer a good resolution! I know that they have been good about making things right for people in the past.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just got my February bag... it has an Etude House eyebrow pencil instead of the Skinfood one. I already have this pencil, and don't like it much, and was quite excited for the Skinfood one. And the pencil is missing its cap, so it's going to get dried out quickly.
> 
> I also received different makeup remover wipes than others did, but since that wasn't spoiled in the email, I am fine with that.
> 
> ...


That is really strange...I hope that's not a recurring issue!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually LOVEEE the Etude House pencil. Granted mine wasn't dried out, but I really loved the way it applied when I had it. I would have actually preferred that one because I like the pencil shape better, haha.

I do hope the resolve it for you though!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my bag . I wish they had tracking as this is my pet hate with the company at present it's taking so god damn long shipping to the uk compared to other USA boxes I'm receiving.

I hope that products are not being substituted every month as once I've seen a bag I'm expecting to see mine the same I too don't like étude house pencils they make my eyes sting


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

Product substitutions are an issue for me. They need to be upfront about it and make it part of their policy if this is going to continue. They need to make it part of the bag description.

I'm also curious about what they plan to do about the separated Luminizer in the Pink bag.

Beauteque is getting sloppy and I don't like it.


----------



## Bethanys (Feb 24, 2015)

I  got my bag yesterday, and I got a Lioele brow pencil instead.  i don't really care, since I don't use brow pencils anyway. I also got a Panda eye mask instead of the ones pictured. From reading the description, I'm a little concerned-eye "mask", as in singular? Do I have to pick which eye to put it on? I hope that's just a translation issue. I also received two other sheet masks in place of the collagen one.  I received lavender wipes instead of the other ones, also.

Last month, I didn't get my bag until the beginning of February, and I received some substitutions in that bag, also.  It seems like sent my bags get sent out so late in the month, that I'm going to be getting lots of replacement products when they run out of things.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2015)

That is a problem.  I hope Beauteque is reading here and takes notice.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 24, 2015)

Bethanys said:


> I  got my bag yesterday, and I got a Lioele brow pencil instead.  i don't really care, since I don't use brow pencils anyway. I also got a Panda eye mask instead of the ones pictured. From reading the description, I'm a little concerned-eye "mask", as in singular? Do I have to pick which eye to put it on? I hope that's just a translation issue. I also received two other sheet masks in place of the collagen one.  I received lavender wipes instead of the other ones, also.
> 
> Last month, I didn't get my bag until the beginning of February, and I received some substitutions in that bag, also.  It seems like sent my bags get sent out so late in the month, that I'm going to be getting lots of replacement products when they run out of things.


I'm pretty sure the panda eye mask is one mask, but it goes onto both eyes, so I don't think you need to worry. I have one from an eopenmarket order and haven't used it, but from what I've seen, it is just like a sheet mask for the eye area.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bethanys said:


> I got my bag yesterday, and I got a Lioele brow pencil instead. i don't really care, since I don't use brow pencils anyway. I also got a Panda eye mask instead of the ones pictured. From reading the description, I'm a little concerned-eye "mask", as in singular? Do I have to pick which eye to put it on? I hope that's just a translation issue. I also received two other sheet masks in place of the collagen one. I received lavender wipes instead of the other ones, also.
> 
> Last month, I didn't get my bag until the beginning of February, and I received some substitutions in that bag, also. It seems like sent my bags get sent out so late in the month, that I'm going to be getting lots of replacement products when they run out of things.


I also got the panda eye mask and the different sheet masks. The wipes I got are a random brand, with 30 wipes in the pack rather than 15.

It is frustrating to get substitutions--I bought a 3-month sub when it was first released, so it's not like I signed up at the last minute and messed up the numbers :/ even if that was the case, they need to limit the number of subs based on the amount of product they are able to secure.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

I just emailed them about these substitutions.  They need to be upfront about it if they're going to do it.  Or they need to go on a wait list if they can't supply the subscribers they have.

I knew there would be different masks since it said so on the card but completely different brands of one of the specific, revealed choices? What is up with that?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

My email service has been out all day and is still . But I got a reply to say my bag wasn't posted once emails went out .

AGAIN

It went out a week afterwards like last month .

I have managed to resend another asking why and as I signed up on xmas day am I in the last batch to be sent out again . I stated about hearing of substitutions again this month . I found out my mask was a sub last month so have stated if I have substitutions again I considering if I continue with this sub. I don't like the email going out saying parcel on t way then nearly 2 week later still not arrived to find the bag wasn't then sent anyway . Don't like liars . This is also why I wouldn't commit to more than a monthly for

There mask sub. I can see the same happening. I really think as I have asked that people I know subbed after me over a month later and get the original bag why and how this is happening. They need to stop adding subs until they can give everyone the same products in the bag how can we promote it if someone then says I ordered cause you said showed your bag with this and I got that . I think they need to address this asap people won't stand for it . Why they didn't do x amount of boxes then add waiting list and then add 10 or 20 new people a month for the first 6 months to gauge it


----------



## Fae (Feb 24, 2015)

I emailed them again about the january bag, after I didn't get a reply on fb! I'm getting annoyed tbh! I hope they get back to me this time!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

I made my selection yesterday so I'm interested in seeing what I get. This will be my first box.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

I really hope they get these kinks worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although I would have liked to get that Lioele pencil and the Panda mask LOL I wasn't a huge fan of the etude House eye patches.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 24, 2015)

They are having kinks or growing pains for sure.

I am still waiting for my February bag and they haven't responded to my email I sent days ago

asking about it's whereabouts.

Coming out w/ two new subscriptions services at virtually the same time

PLUS international shipping for both, while still maintaining a web store,

was a very ambitious undertaking!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> They are having kinks or growing pains for sure.
> 
> I am still waiting for my February bag and they haven't responded to my email I sent days ago
> 
> ...


I agree. I do think they have good intentions, but I would have liked to see them iron out the issues with the Monthly BB Bags before launching the Mask Maven subscription. Hopefully March will be a much smoother month!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 25, 2015)

Well the reply has come in . They are looking into if and when the feb box was sent for me.

I'd rather they had sorted the monthly kinks out first

I think the ask bag could of waited . Or it could of been one of the special bags buy if you want only or even a bag once every 2 months. I do feel the mask bag should of waited for a few months tbh

I hope everyone who is still waiting for feb bag gets it soon I have a feeling mine will arrive next week the first week of march .

And any issues and querries get resolved soon

From what I've seen the pink bags have hit uk soil and a feb bag has landed to a new blogger here . So they seem to be taking weeks to ship


----------



## theori3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I emailed beauteque a second time about the missing eyebrow pencil cap, and they got back to me pretty quickly. They'll be sending me a replacement (no idea what brand), and asked me to choose between black and black gray. Neither of those colors are ideal for me, but at least I'll be getting a useable product.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got a reply it shipped bit they can't say when ?! . But if it not here by friday to email again and they can look into it . No tracking on international orders this is painfully slow .

Am I right in thinking this is getting painful and de ja vous for beauteque .


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 25, 2015)

They must ship on the slow boat to overseas.  The international shipping charges seem SO cheap to me which is nice but no tracking and a longer wait doesn't seem worth it.  Maybe they should up the charge, get tracking and send it a faster way.

Especially with the bags seeming to get lost so often.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 25, 2015)

When I ship international, it is difficult.  I can get tracking but not priority mail or insurance.  If I want insurance, I cannot get tracking. At least that is how it is for the ordinary person using USPS - if I want both, the cost is over 30.00

that is why eBay charges an arm and a leg with their global shipping, because they track and insure it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 25, 2015)

I think for

$30 plus we are charged it should be quicker and tracked I mean the other sub boxes loot crate and such all manage it and in a week . Even USPS is better I don't understand how these bags are taking so long to ship wjen no other boxes are suffering . I've had 4 boxes ship all after the beauteque monthly and all arrived here already . For the shipping cost being higher they really need to chase it up or they are going to lose more customers .


----------



## Fae (Feb 26, 2015)

I finally got a reply! They will send a new january bag soon! Maybe I will get it in March! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 27, 2015)

Had a response from them about tracking of Pink bag, seemingly they've changed shipping company and can no longer track international items AT ALL. So once it says shipped you've just to "hope" that it eventually turns up at some point in the next few months. Not going to be taking the chance with any other "bags" from them when I can order from South Korea and get tracking for nearly every order for an extra $2.50 or so. Seriously not worth the hassle.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 27, 2015)

And still no sign of the Pink bag....


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm also still waiting for the pink bag and the Feb bag too. Taking forever


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see if there's any improvement in March since they asked us for our choices so much earlier.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh gosh...they f-ed up the shipping big time. We are all in this together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe we will be getting January ones 2 months later...

I did ask Miss Elina if I could pay extra for tracking and such but no reply. Maybe they should find a courier deal and contract.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 27, 2015)

i was told to email if my feb bag hadn't arrived today ,it was shipped on the 11th, i will wait till i finish work tomorrow being saturaday and then email back,i had a lengthy email yesterday from them, but I'm not happy at all,with certain things and the answers, we pay over $30 a month and no tracking ,my american boxes range from $20-$40 and come with tracking ,,i also stated about the swapping and other issues and concerns ,I'm so glad they have now decided on a wait list ,about time,i also expect substitutions again this month in my bag, 

all my sub boxes sent after my feb bag have arrived already.with the new email the company have sent out, they still say there will be substitutions so how can you post and review and photo and then say you may get this bag or you may get 1 of 4 different brands at a lesser or higher value ,

this is why i did not do a sub for the mask bag ,I'm doing it monthly,yesterday i was ready to cancel my monthly subscription, before the email replies started ,i now expect the same as the january bag the febs will arrive first week of march.

the fact they said to bare with due to the new shipping company is not making me happy i was told this last month so i feel a little fobbed off to be honest, it clear the postal courier has an issue  so its beauteque to take it further realise its not working and go to another company,


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 27, 2015)

I finally got my Feb bag.

I did get the SkinFood pencil, but the wipes and the eye pads were a substitution.

I got Tony Moly eye pads and Aloe wipes, which I am fine with.

I hope whoever is still waiting for a bag, gets it quickly!

Question, is that perfume mist for clothes? Or something else?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 27, 2015)

it is a body spray mist @@LisaLeah


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks @@biancardi


----------



## PaulaG (Feb 27, 2015)

What email address is used  to reach Beauteque? I have emailed  3  times asking for tracking on  my Milk bag but have no response.  I used the  [email protected],com address.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Feb 28, 2015)

@@PaulaG You should try this one: [email protected]


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 28, 2015)

@@PaulaG if its international then they won't provide you with one as they've changed shipping company and can't provide now. Absolutely ridiculous I know but they seem to think they are offering a better service that way. CS is a joke - hollow apologies. I gave them the benefit of the doubt (after taking forever to send the milk bag) and stupidly ordered the pink bag. NEVER again. Yes I know they are a new company but if they can't get the basics right (sending the same items in order, not substituting for cheaper products and providing tracking info) then they really should not be trading.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey Ladies! I got the March BB Bag today, so I wanted to share some spoilers with anyone that was interested!



Spoiler







The Face Shop Rice Ceramide Moisture Toner

Tonymoly Pocket Hair Pack Leave on Hair Treatment

Mizon Bright Simple Modeling Cup Pack

Beauteque Pore Brush

Etude House Eye Shadow

A'Pieu Take My Hands Nail Sheet Pack

The Face Shop Mugwort Massage Cream

I'm pleased with the selection of products and brands overall. And after seeing the kind of hot mess boxes that Memebox are releasing for $35+, these bags look better and better. I loved the large beauteque pore cleansing brush we got in one of the old BB bags before it was a subscription, and I'm actually really happy to have the small one to really focus some deep cleaning on my massive nose pores LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 28, 2015)

@@MissJexie wow that was crazy fast!

It looks like a really nice bag...

especially the "rice ceramide" product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it looks better than last month/this month or whatever February's bag is at the moment.

What is the actually bag itself like?

And when is YOUR bag being released. ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 1, 2015)

So, they've changed the goalposts yet again and are now claiming they DO get a tracking number for international but only 7-10 days after the item has shipped.

Well they claim my pink bag shipped on the 19th but still no tracking so that's another lie then?

Don't believe a word they say anymore!

Shoddy little company that claim to care about their customers yet repeatedly lie (changing stories to fit the delays and lack of information about shipping).

If the pink bag ever arrives then that will be my last purchase. Gave them a second chance, they blew it.

Personally I'd avoid like the plague if you're international as absolutely useless and CS patronising with their grovelling apologies but lack of action to remedy issues.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 1, 2015)

For those remotely interested in chancing it, there's a new bag - Breakfast bag.

Sure the bag is fine but won't be buying this time as simply don't trust them.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

I am sorry that the international shipping is not working out well.....USA international is really horrid in many ways - I've had packages that were clearly marked for my next door neighbor country and it went overseas to finland, never to be seen again.

Plus our shipping rates are gawd awful for international - it isn't like Korea's shipping rates at all.

I am getting the breakfast bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It looks great and since my monthly bags never get to me early at all (so jealous of those who get them quickly!) I am hoping that I get the head to toe bag next week.

the monthly bag - I will probably have to nag again to get it shipped out.  I don't understand their shipping and how they are so all over the place with it.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 1, 2015)

Thing is, their bags are actually really nice, its just their CS and shipping that sucks. If companies are straight up with me (sorry, its going to be an extra 2 weeks as we don't have the stock ATM) then fine, I'll wait and its not a big deal. But, tell me its shipped then blatantly lie thereafter then no, I won't be back and won't recommend to my worst enemy sort of thing. That's twice now they've done this so they've had their chances.

Hope they get better for those with subscriptions, I really do.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 1, 2015)

The breakfast bag does look good honestly. Pretty excited for all thats been unveiled and the rest. They are offering an 'other' option too; Australia, NZ, HK, Japan and Singapore. I can see that they are expanding the horizon but I hope it is for the better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: @@MissJexie that bag looks great! I wanted to get that herb day cream myself but I wonder if my bags will make it. I don't even want to whine to cs at this point lol.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 1, 2015)

I grabbed the breakfast bag... even though I've had issues with the monthly bag, I haven't had any major issues with the head to toe bags. It looks like it has the potential to be a well curated bag!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 2, 2015)

Ooh, I like the look of that breakfast bag so far. I'll probably wait for full spoilers though.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

They have anniversary sale right now for anyone who is interested. The bags are not on sale but the email I got says 10% off the monthly bag. I also posted this in the K-beauty forum under deals


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting the Breakfast and the Pink bags but I'm trying to be good and not get anything. They are not part of the sale but they look interesting.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Breakfast and the Pink bags but I'm trying to be good and not get anything. They are not part of the sale but they look interesting.


I would go with the Breakfast bag if you had to pick one- the pink bag was nice but I think that the breakfast one will have more unique/fun items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so annoyed it's gone past a joke now . I emailed Sunday night . Gave them an extra 2 days shipping chance as they asked to email on Friday . My February bag is still not here

Does anyone out side of USA have their bag ? ??

I've only found one uk blogger who got there's at the start of feb do it was a pr sample.

So I'm now wondering if the whole god damn European bags have NEVER been shipped .

I know have read people have been double charged for the bag again 2 months running on a monthly rolling contract .

I sent an email and stated points and also confirmed that all my other boxes that shipped again last week have arrived on my hand so I demand they get their head out there ass and get hold of the new delivery company they have been using for the past 2 months and ask what the hell is going on as clearly they should be going back to a different company now.

I also stated that all sub boxes generally send out international boxes earlier so they get the same weeks arrival as such as American people

At present I told them that no one can recommend the bag or company as too many substitutions and lack of common decency to communicate with people earlier. I also sent some of the comments from my January bag of some hate mail because people has seen my bag and didn't receive in there bags and claimed it was false advertising Etc. Even though I PAY for the bag and don't get press bags . I removed the post of Instagram. I told them I had also replied to the email about late shipping and subs for the voucher .

And guess what both emails have been received and I've had NO contact since .

I also said it's no good sending out march bags to bloggers so soon as it's put such a sour taste in many that people who don't have feb are starting to cancel.

I have no hope for the mask bag this month.

I said I would recommend they ship international boxes out this week now the bloggers bags have gone online so people hopefully will get them this time next week and not by march 2016 .

So how come internationals who ordered the pink bag and was shipped different to the monthly have their bags yet a feb sub bag hasn't entered European flying space yet .


----------



## Candycat2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm also still waiting for feb bag, and pink bag...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2015)

For the record- Even though I'm a blogger, I didn't get my January bag until Mid-February.

There are issues with shipping regardless of who you are, but it's pretty common to send out promotional materials early. That doesn't in any way excuse the issues people are having, but sending out 10 bags in advance to bloggers is much different than sending out hundreds to all different countries. There are bound to be major shipping issues if the company isn't fully prepared, which is clearly what is happening now.

I'm really hoping Beauteque hires some more customer service people so that everyone can start to get responses in a timely manner and is able to get their issues sorted out. There is nothing more stressful than paying for something and having no idea where it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 3, 2015)

For their sake I hope they get things sorted out. I was told my pink bag had shipped on the 19th Feb but they can't or won't supply the tracking number and claim its the shipping company will not providing them until 7-10 working days after shipment. My OH worked for a courier company many years ago (when he left uni) and said this is BS as they would be able to provide this immediately (as its logged on their computer system). So, unless they are using pony and cart and a wee bloke with a pen and pad of paper, I simply don't believe that excuse.

More likely they don't have enough stock to fulfill their orders. Instead of putting "sold out" on the bag, they are still accepting orders and are playing catch up. Also explains the substitutions. Easier to blame a shipping company rather than admit its their fault. Won't name the shipping company...hmmm. Again, if nothing to hide, why not just say who it is...but I suspect the shipping company wouldn't be impressed if they were getting emails about orders they know nothing about as they've not actually been delivered to their depot to send out yet.

Ultimately if they don't get it sorted and soon, the company will fail as too many people will walk away and not come back. The bags are great but they need to sort out the stock issues and shipping ASAP!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 4, 2015)

So now up to 10 working days since they claim the pink bag shipped and still no tracking number. Of course, if its never been picked up from the shipping company there won't be a tracking number yet...otherwise why can't this information be supplied as soon as the item is dispatched from their warehouse?

Happy birthday to them - one year old. If they want to reach two they need to up their game considerably and soon...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

Need some advice ladies!

I'm in a time crunch and I just realized one of the products in my curated Beauteque bag is a repeat from one of their recent bag releases. I have a last-minute item I could switch out but I'm really on the fence.

Would you prefer to have a repeat item, or a potentially sort-of-weird product that you might not normally see in a beauty bag LOL...I wish I could explain it further, but I'm just not sure whether to keep the repeat item in the bag as it is, or take a risk with this item that I'm unsure of because I've actually never tried it myself and it could be a little odd for some people lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

@@MissJexie I would vote for the weird product unless the repeat product is a really good one.

(that people like and will want back ups of)

Also why not ask Beauteque to allow your bag to have a choice?

They do that with other bags and it's not your fault they just sent out a product you had previously selected.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie I would vote for the weird product unless the repeat product is a really good one.
> 
> (that people like and will want back ups of)
> 
> ...


Y'know that's not a bad idea to allow people a choice between the two. I'll see what they say!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Would you prefer to have a repeat item, or a potentially sort-of-weird product that you might not normally see in a beauty bag LOL...I wish I could explain it further, but I'm just not sure whether to keep the repeat item in the bag as it is, or take a risk with this item that I'm unsure of because I've actually never tried it myself and it could be a little odd for some people lol


I agree with what @@LisaLeah suggested tho. I think your curation would be fab, so I wouldn't mind personally. I can always give away the repeat to a friend who is eager to try out kbeauty ya'knows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have been introducing it to people of this part of the world.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 4, 2015)

@@MissJexie I don't think it matters too much if its a repeat (especially if its a really nice one). What does matter is they get the shipping issue sorted out ASAP as there are more than a few people starting to lose patience with them and I'd hate your reputation to be tarnished by their incompetence if the same delays and excuses happened with your bag.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@MissJexie I don't think it matters too much if its a repeat (especially if its a really nice one). What does matter is they get the shipping issue sorted out ASAP as there are more than a few people starting to lose patience with them and I'd hate your reputation to be tarnished by their incompetence if the same delays and excuses happened with your bag.


I would genuinely hope that my reputation would not be tarnished by shipping issues beyond my control. While I truly hope that they've got all the blogger bags ready and rearing to go since they've been in the making since January, once I tell them the products I'd like in my bag and finalize/approve the info card etc, it's out of my hands other than giving them my input. I would feel sad if people thought less of me or my blog due to issues with beauteque's shipping, but I also feel like it would be a little unfair to put blame on me when I'm not the one shipping out the bags. These shipping issues were not happening when I started working on this bag.

Regardless, I know the other bloggers involved and myself are very concerned about our bags reaching everyone in a timely manner- I'm just hoping that since they've been planned in advance that they are all ready to be shipped and there won't be any issues. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 4, 2015)

@Miss Jexie I woildnt worry if they can do a choice even better .

I'm so tempted at present to cancel my year of subscription and the mask monthly bag I ordered this month as I'm so fed up the January bag was shipped late even though it was said it had shipped then they messed me about . -"and substituted things

Well the feb email on the 11 th said it was on its way it's still not here . I'm not expecting a bag full stop now let alone substitutes And soon the March bag will ship. Who knows .

I thing I will stick to bb and head to toe bags only .

I think the shipping is out of your hands it's the companies mess . But as a blogger you will need to put up with certain comments from people who may not be happy if their bag takes over a month to arrive for example or if a product is swapped technically as its a collab bag this should not even be an issue as it they have 300 bags they will since January of had 300 items of each product already in there warehouse delivered

I hope your bag is good sadly as I can't go near honey bees I think I'm out on your bag sadly .

Ps . I read your reply I didn't mean to cause offence yesterday I think I worded it wrong /badly.

When I said that bloggers and or pr samples went out early and were all the same . Then the regular bags went out with changes and shipping is late and blah blah .

I thought I had seen the European pink bags already arriving but have since found out they are not they are the sample bags . So I really think that all the European and international bags have not been sent or are sitting in a pallet somewhere . I also believe that we are now 3 months in they need to look at it more . Shipping was fine last year and december and my head to toe shipped in 5 days over new year . So it's clearly an issue with this new postal company they are using .

Generally most international boxes get sent out with pr sample bags or few days later so they arrive around the same times as everyone else do . I think they are missing a trick . But I also see so few February bags apart from the snow in Usa this new company maybe affecting everyone. Just that we don't get even tracking info

I also can't believe that the waiting list is not a waiting list as such a friend signed up Monday no problem I just don't see how she can get a March bag when the issues and concerns of subbers haven't been sorted . I'd like to know why they refuse to tell me which postal service they are using now .


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 4, 2015)

@@MissJexie - its definitely their mess to sort and hope as you say, your bag is ready to roll and there are no issues. I'm sure its awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really wish they would just get the shipping sorted as I do love the bags, just not having to repeatedly deal with their CS and getting fobbed off with no action..

So, while I'd normally have jumped at your bag, I won't be buying as I don't trust Beauteque to not mess up sending them out I'm afraid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @Miss Jexie I woildnt worry if they can do a choice even better .
> 
> I'm so tempted at present to cancel my year of subscription and the mask monthly bag I ordered this month as I'm so fed up the January bag was shipped late even though it was said it had shipped then they messed me about . -"and substituted things
> 
> ...





Alidolly said:


> @@MissJexie - its definitely their mess to sort and hope as you say, your bag is ready to roll and there are no issues. I'm sure its awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really wish they would just get the shipping sorted as I do love the bags, just not having to repeatedly deal with their CS and getting fobbed off with no action..
> 
> So, while I'd normally have jumped at your bag, I won't be buying as I don't trust Beauteque to not mess up sending them out I'm afraid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No offense taken!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just letting you know that even the bags that are sent out to bloggers were delayed as well- I think Sample Hime and myself both did not receive our January bags until mid-february. 

I'm still pretty understanding in this situation because I know they're struggling and genuinely trying to keep up with the demand as well as unforseen international shipping issues. I wouldn't work with a company I didn't trust, and I do trust them. Do I think they're handling these issues incorrectly? Yes, but I also think they're trying to do what they can with the tiny staff they employ- I do think Elina is most likely handling a majority of these issues on her own, and I can't imagine it's easy considering the seemingly mounting problems they are having. 

This is pretty normal when  subscription company starts, however they were popular right off the bat due to people knowing their past bags- so the normal subscription box hiccups are amplified, and I just don't think they were prepared to handle it, therefore things are taking a much longer time to sort out.

I wouldn't count them out quite yet, from the messages I've seen and what I've heard from beauteque directly, they're genuinely trying to do whatever they can to smooth everything out. I'm hoping from March and on, things will get back to order. I do think they should have  a legitimate waiting list though and not accept any new subscribers until their current issues are solved.

I understand if people aren't interested in my bag for various reasons- We actually had to choose a specific theme from a list of themes that were provided to us, so I went with the one I thought I could have the most fun with and that I was most interested in personally, as I thought the bag would reflect me a bit more personality/interest-wise. I do hope that some of you aren't too disillusioned with Beauteque, because all 3 of the blogger bags are really great, and I know first hand (since I'm friends with the other 2 bloggers) that we've worked incredibly hard getting these bags to come together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Lorna- even if you can't use the stuff in my bag, I just know at least one of the others will be great for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh thank you I bet samplehimes bag is the one i will like then lol. Damn the honey bee allergy and oh sheet mask for bringing it outso badly for me . Grrr


----------



## blinded (Mar 4, 2015)

@@MissJexie, since the bag is supposed to be products chosen by you, I think a repeat item is better than one that you've never used yourself. From a customer POV, I might not want a recent repeat BUT if I'm buying a bag partially because I trust your opinion, I'd rather know that all the items were things you've tried. But I have to admit that I'm intrigued by the weird factor of the alternate item....

I also don't think people will specifically blame you for shipping issues since you're obviously not in charge of packing and delivering the bags. A reasonable person knows that. What could happen though, if Beauteque continues to disappoint customers, any readers who bought from them based on your recommendation may lose some trust in you and your opinion. I'm not saying that's fair, but it's the truth.  

I've been leary of ordering from them, but I'm expecting to ignore that feeling because of these blogger bags. I promise I won't hold it against any of you if something goes wrong with my order.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, since @@MissJexie is spilling her beans, I'm spilling mine, too!

I do want to say that when we first got started with this, we didn't even know there *would* be shipping issues.  Personally, I think Beauteque should cut European shipping until they are SURE that everyone will be receiving their bags in a timely manner.  Not that I want the EU to be cut out completely but it's not fair and it's so stressful for those waiting and waiting.

I will say that I have fought very hard to prevent any substitutions and  make SURE that everything I've chosen for my bag is ready and available since seeing all the issues that have been occuring with the regular BB bags.  

I'm actually pretty excited about my bag and the whole curation experience was interesting to say the least. 

If you follow my blog at all, you know I'm obsessed with skincare...  Aaaaand I left a hint on my Instagram about brands.  *cough*  That's all I can say and probably more than I should.

I can hardly wait for the 10th to roll around (that's when my bag goes live).  *runs around screaming*


----------



## aniadania (Mar 4, 2015)

Saffyra and MissJexie I am interested in your bags! I haven't try ANY Korean product yet! So I hope it will be a good way to catch up and I believe you chose best of the best? ;-D


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Saffyra and MissJexie I am interested in your bags! I haven't try ANY Korean product yet! So I hope it will be a good way to catch up and I believe you chose best of the best? ;-D


Hmm... 

I hate to say this, but I wouldn't say that any of us chose the best of the best...not that we didn't want to, but this was a "collaboration" with beauteque. We didn't have complete creative control.

We had to stay within a budget, and also only had so many products and brands to choose from. Not to mention...if I put the best of the best in my bag, it would probably have cost over $100 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I chose a theme that I thought would be fun, and chose products that I've personally tried myself, or was interested in including in my bag because I trust. Also, my most important rule for my bag was that I wanted it to be affordable. I work part time for barely any money, and I know how much it sucks to really want a high-end subscription and never being able to afford it. I wanted my bag to be as low of a price as possible, while still being a high value with products I enjoy or find interesting.

Just like the curators of Memeboxes in the past, we did have our hands tied with some aspects of the process as Beauteque also had some say in the final product of the bags as well. 

It's been a lot of back and forth e-mails with Beauteque, and I'm a perfectionist...so while I'm not 100% thrilled with the final outcome of my bag, I can say that I'm 100% certain I would buy it myself. Not to mention, all the blogger bags look AMAZING compared to the latest Memeboxes LOL...those are such a hot mess.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 4, 2015)

Just when I thought I was done with spending on K beauty for a while, now I know my wallet is going to be taking another hit in the next week or so! My excitement has really died down lately, after all the changes at Memebox, plus I have so much stuff at this point that I wasn't even all that motivated to renew my Beauteque Monthly subscription when it runs out in a few months. Then the breakfast bag is released this week, and I was all over that! Now the blogger bags have me excited again! Seriously, though, I have so much stuff that I'm really not going to buy or subscribe to anything further unless it is so perfect for me that I might suffer from major FOMO!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, I know I picked things that either I thought were irresistibly cute, my favorite brand for a certain kind of product, had really great ingredients or were too fun to pass up...

As MissJexie mentioned it's a collaboration so it's not like I could put LJH Tea Tree Essence in it because I love it. We had to work with the brands available.

I like my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I know I picked things that either I thought were irresistibly cute, my favorite brand for a certain kind of product, had really great ingredients or were too fun to pass up...
> 
> As MissJexie mentioned it's a collaboration so it's not like I could put LJH Tea Tree Essence in it because I love it. We had to work with the brands available.
> 
> I like my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's really what I mean- you know i've had some issues with getting my bag to where I really wanted it. There are time constraints, shipping issues, pricing issues etc etc etc that just take away from the magical experience that I always have in my head. The process of collaborating on a bag is much different than I always imagined lol. It's reality, but I'm the kind of person who always thinks things can be better. It's part of my OCD- I will make a decision and then sit on it for a night and feel like I made a huge mistake and panic about it lol. I know I worked hard on this bag, I'm proud of it, and I love it, but I won't sit here and say these are my holy grail products, but more so products I'm fond of or that have worked well for me that fit into my chosen theme. Considering we were asked to choose from a list of themes rather than just put stuff in a bag that we liked, y'know? In the end everything worked out, although I'm not sure if I would go through the process again- it was very stressful LOL


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I am really not happy with their shipping -  I ordered the breakfast bag on march 1st - before any newsletters went out that it was available.  their FAQ's state that orders will go out next business day.    It still hasn't shipped.

I hate having to dog them on the shipping issues, but this is out of hand.  I am looking forward to the bloggers bags but they need to stop releasing items if they CANNOT SHIP THEM OUT based on their own FAQ terms.

yes, my patience has hit a point here.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm considering the breakfast one but I'm still holding off to see if my monthly bag ever gets here.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2015)

It actually physically pains me when i see them release a new bag before handling their shipping issues. 

I really think they need to take a step back, sort out the issues they're having with backed up orders and shipping, and then re-evaluate before deciding to release a new bag(s). I'm worried about my bag. I wasn't when I first started this process, but I'm hoping things turn around or at least start to by the time it's released.

I've been trying really hard to be a buffer between Beauteque since I work with them, and the readers of my blog that have had issues with them. This entire situation is frustrating. I really do like Beauteque and also like working with them- but I'm constantly stressed and worried because my readers are messaging me about the issues they're having with Beauteque and I feel responsible. Sigh.

All I can say is I hope they have a plan in place and that everything smooths out soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

I almost feel guilty that I haven't had any shipping issues!  My monthly bags have always been here in the first part of the month, and I'm not a blogger.  (knock on wood, though, since I don't have March's bag yet.) I didn't have any weird product substitutions, and I've been pretty happy overall with the bags.

I like supporting small businesses.  I *REALLY* like supporting women-owned and run small businesses. But at the end of the day, a business is a business, and they need to provide the service they promised in the time frame they promised.

The situation with Beauteque is frustrating because they have the potential to do so well- they are positioned in the market at the right place/time - and they are filling a void right now.  If they have too many balls in the air right now and can't keep it together, then they should scale back, and I don't understand why they aren't.  A new sub bag?  New one-off bags coming out all the time?  If your business is running smoothly and handling things well, then great!!  But that's not the case right now, and I just don't get why they keep pushing this stuff out when they are obviously having problems.  Scale back until you can do what you do extremely well on a consistent basis.  Add new bags/features in from there. 

I feel for anyone dealing with shipping or product issues.  This should be a fun experience.  It's why we do this, right?  When it becomes a hassle and a headache, it stops being fun, and it stops being worth it. 

That said, I am very excited to see what @@Saffyra &amp; @@MissJexie 's bags contain!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

Exactly what @@moosie said.  Right down to the supporting women owned and run small businesses.

They need to scale back.  I don't know what insanity caused them to start a mask sub when they don't even have their bag sub going out properly.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I just want my stuff!  like I need more stuff!! haha   I just love to try out new things   Also, I want to give the banana hand cream to my niece - the other niece is getting a blueberry lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I think I can guess what the "dup" product might be for @@MissJexie's bag - I could be wrong, but I only remember one honey product in a bag recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Mar 5, 2015)

I lucked out this time, my breakfast bag shipped out right away. It's supposed to be delivered today, but since it hasn't yet been scanned anywhere close to where I live, I'm guessing it'll be delayed to tomorrow or Saturday. If I do get it today, I'll post the contents if nobody else has (I don't think there have been spoilers yet?).


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

@theori3  the only spoiler was the banana and the choices...  there are still 4 other items -please post your bag!! They got back to me and said it was shipped out, but I have no tracking right now now.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @theori3  the only spoiler was the banana and the choices...  there are still 4 other items -please post your bag!! They got back to me and said it was shipped out, but I have no tracking right now now.


That's what I thought! I'll definitely post mine if there still aren't spoilers by the time it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Mail just arrived with no breakfast bag... I'm guessing the weather out east has delayed it. Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I came home to my breakfast bag!!  I am pretty happy about it except for one item, as I keep giving it away! haha



Spoiler










some people might not be happy about the apron, but I can use one - I don't have one and it is nice to have when I am making a mess in the kitchen!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I came home to my breakfast bag!!  I am pretty happy about it except for one item, as I keep giving it away! haha



Spoiler



View attachment 13535


View attachment 13536


some people might not be happy about the apron, but I can use one - I don't have one and it is nice to have when I am making a mess in the kitchen!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

Oo, interesting!


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

I have to say, I have liked all the extra lifestyle items I've seen in bags, this one included.  And LOL at



Spoiler



"to use: tie the string around your back."


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

@moosie  I just wondered why



Spoiler



a sleeping pack was in a breakfast bag!  haha  that is the item I keep giving away, as it has jasmine &amp; rose in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @moosie  I just wondered why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I didn't even think about that, but you're totally right!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @moosie  I just wondered why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's



Spoiler



tea!


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Because it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee, see, this is why I leave it to the experts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

haha  -



Spoiler



  I knew that the tea factored in there, but a sleeping pack at breakfast time?  well, I have been known on the weekend, to get up, have my coffee and then go back to sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

haha guys you don't have to spoiler-cover everything! The thread does say "may contain spoilers" so people can view it at their own risk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm pleased with this bag. I think the products are not supposed to be themed around using them at breakfast-time, but more that they contain ingredients or look like foods that you would eat at Breakfast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the apron is a cute idea, although I would have loved to see cloth half-apron with little pockets or something kawaii-looking haha :3


----------



## Fae (Mar 6, 2015)

I finally got my january bag! They gave me a cherry blossom scent, as they were out of the other scents! ^^


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 6, 2015)

Aww, that's a cute bag but I'm glad I didn't get it. The only two products I am interested in are the bath fizzer and hand cream but I can get them elsewhere. Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 6, 2015)

Pink bag finally arrived. Can't make out when it was sent though. Contents OK though is there an easy way to tell whether its the toner or lotion without opening the bottle?

Had to laugh at their blog saying Europeans were enjoying the pink bag...yeah, eventually lol!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 6, 2015)

I got my Head To Toe Breakfast bag today, and I'm having a severe reaction to  mold or mildew in ANOTHER of the bags ( mildew is sometimes comprised of mold).

This has been a strong recurring issue/ problem with me and Beauteque's bags since their second one ( the first pretty satin striped one was fine) , and I have to wonder if they are getting their storage items overseas or if there is a problem in their own warehouse. The only other products which have made me this sick ( wheezing, coughing, eyes and lips burning) are Jason Wu's collectible dolls which ship from an Asian factory and come by boat, not air. The company which makes the dolls has switched factories, so the problem disappeared.

I don't know what to do. The contents of the bags are FINE ( usually), but the cloth and other fiber- type bags ( this one has a nylon base) are making me ill on a regular basis. Do any of you think there's a nice way to ask them to " donate" my bag or other cloth item to a charity or otherwise omit it? I hate to tell them it's making me sick, but I was THISCLOSE to needing my Epi Pen today.

I'm still not back to baseline normal breathing, and I opened the box around 3 hours ago- it's that severe a reaction. 

Thank you for reading, and any suggestions on how to handle this with Beauteque is greatly appreciated, as I do like many of their themed bags and am subbed to both their mask sub and their BB bag sub.

I can't deal with the mildew or mold ( impossible to determine that it's mold for certain since I can't see it- only smell it and my airway reacts to it) on a twice monthly basis.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 6, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I got my Head To Toe Breakfast bag today, and I'm having a severe reaction to  mold or mildew in ANOTHER of the bags ( mildew is sometimes comprised of mold).
> 
> This has been a strong recurring issue/ problem with me and Beauteque's bags since their second one ( the first pretty satin striped one was fine) , and I have to wonder if they are getting their storage items overseas or if there is a problem in their own warehouse. The only other products which have made me this sick ( wheezing, coughing, eyes and lips burning) are Jason Wu's collectible dolls which ship from an Asian factory and come by boat, not air. The company which makes the dolls has switched factories, so the problem disappeared.
> 
> ...


I would definitely let them know--if its an issue with their own storage facility, I'm sure they'd want to take steps to remedy the issue.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 6, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I would definitely let them know--if its an issue with their own storage facility, I'm sure they'd want to take steps to remedy the issue.


I mostly think they should know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've read reviews where the smell of the bag was mentioned.

" A smell" is one thing, it's not serious, really. But to open a sealed package and then be gasping and wheezing to the point that my husband was alarmed, looking for my purse ( where the Epi Pens are and ready to call 911) is probably only applicable to me personally with my set of allergic reactions..  

There could be another Beauteque buying lady who has this level of mold allergy, but I don't know, and sincerely hope not. 

I don't know how to solve this. I like their products, just not the bags they get somewhere to put the products into.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I mostly think they should know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've read reviews where the smell of the bag was mentioned.
> 
> " A smell" is one thing, it's not serious, really. But to open a sealed package and then be gasping and wheezing to the point that my husband was alarmed, looking for my purse ( where the Epi Pens are and ready to call 911) is probably only applicable to me personally with my set of allergic reactions..
> 
> ...


I know that Ipsy bags had a similar issue smelly musty or plastic-y and people that were sensitive to it definitely complained to them. I don't think it's beauteque's warehouse, but when you buy these Chinese-made bags in large bulk they tend to be made of super cheap materials and most likely stored poorly in shoddy warehouses in China somewhere.

None of the bags bother me personally, but there was one ipsy bag that made me sick because the scent was so incredibly strong. I use a large ziplock freezer bag and a LOT of baking soda. Put the bag inside the ziplock bag and dump a bunch of baking soda in there. Shake it up really well and let it sit for 24-48 hours. Remove the bag and either put it in the washing machine or run it under hot soapy water. Let it air dry, and the scent should be history. 

That is of course, if you actually like the bag. If you don't, then tie that puppy up in a grocery bag and toss it out asap! LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

I just cancelled my monthly bag. It was a 3 month sub and I didn't want to renew it.

It's a fun sub, but it's not for me.

I would rather buy the head to toe bags from their site....like the @@MissJexie and @@Saffyra bags that will debut next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also passed on their Mask Maven sub, which is shocking considering I am a total mask freak...

I am just not feeling it.

But that could also be that I literally have enough sheet masks to use every day for the entire year!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly?  With the way the subscription is having issues, I don't blame you for not continuing.

The Head to Toe bags (and the blogger curated bags) are so good that there's no real reason for a subscription.  You can just buy the ones you like and be done.

Well, I mean, of course I like my bag... And I know what's in MissJexie's and while I don't know what is in SampleHime's, I do know the theme of it and I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I say the blogger bags are good &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm crazy excited for the blogger bags, and not just because one of them is mine LOL. I MAYYY have gotten someone's blogger bag already and it's awesome but I'm sworn to secrecy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2015)

Ugh. You are torturing us!

Are they all debuting next week or is it staggered?

Honestly even without the impending awesomeness of the blogger bags,

I still would have cancelled the sub.

The only thing I used and wanted from the Feb bag was the hair turban.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the Jan bag was the foot cream.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

It's staggered.  Mine is going up on the 10th. Then I think MissJexie is the 17th.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I know that Ipsy bags had a similar issue smelly musty or plastic-y and people that were sensitive to it definitely complained to them. I don't think it's beauteque's warehouse, but when you buy these Chinese-made bags in large bulk they tend to be made of super cheap materials and most likely stored poorly in shoddy warehouses in China somewhere.
> 
> None of the bags bother me personally, but there was one ipsy bag that made me sick because the scent was so incredibly strong. I use a large ziplock freezer bag and a LOT of baking soda. Put the bag inside the ziplock bag and dump a bunch of baking soda in there. Shake it up really well and let it sit for 24-48 hours. Remove the bag and either put it in the washing machine or run it under hot soapy water. Let it air dry, and the scent should be history.
> 
> That is of course, if you actually like the bag. If you don't, then tie that puppy up in a grocery bag and toss it out asap! LOL


I definitely throw them out ASAP. I don't ever keep anything that is a trigger for my resp. allergies.

I didn't know a thing about Bloggers working with Beauteque.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think this is wonderful!! If Memebox won't curate boxes full of lovely blogger picks ( true blogger picks not made up stuff) then I'm really glad you have another retailer to work with.

Saffyra and MissJexie, I follow both your blogs and use your links when possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 7, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie defo let them know about the reaction as the next time it might be even more severe and they probably don't realise its a problem for some people.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 7, 2015)

Girly girl I have to remove the bag from the house after photographing for my blog and posts . It always sets my asthma off which is so controlled I only need my blue puffer when mountain climbing or bad cheats infection.

The only bag I've managed to keep so far was the milk bag checked one . I never thought it was an issue as such until like you say my eyes felt sore and felt like they were bleeding . Found a random bag in room hidden .


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Girly girl I have to remove the bag from the house after photographing for my blog and posts . It always sets my asthma off which is so controlled I only need my blue puffer when mountain climbing or bad cheats infection.
> 
> The only bag I've managed to keep so far was the milk bag checked one . I never thought it was an issue as such until like you say my eyes felt sore and felt like they were bleeding . Found a random bag in room hidden .


Hi, Lorna,

I had NO idea this was happening to anyone else. I'm so sorry you are suffering.

I have realized in reading your post that I need to be evaluated for adult- onset asthma. I'm calling my doctor Monday for an appt. 

I was born 8-10 weeks early ( not that my teen birth mom would actually know) and had extremely severe resp. problems as a neonate and later in childhood- was hospitalized for pneumonia twice before I was 18 months old. I had extremely good caring and attentive adoptive parents, so it was just my lungs, not their care. 

The Milk Bag set was the only one I didn't get around to ordering! Lots of personal stuff going on at that time, plus the bag in he Snail bag before that had made me SO sick. I even had to throw out the two pretty Christmas bags.

Yes, had to get my contact lens out in a hurry and my lips and inside my mouth were also burning in addition to the resp. stridor. 

*So, now that we ( and possibly others) know there is a SERIOUS problem with a contaminant of some sort for some of us, what do you think we can or shall do about it in a polite and gentle way? *

I can't just say " Your bags have sickening fumes" or anything like that. I truly do care a great deal about Elena. I also don't want them to stop counting me as a loyal customer.

( The rest of them- not so much devotion there- because her mother was rude in the extreme over their mistake in an order once and it cost me money) but I do truly like Elena.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@GirlyGirlie defo let them know about the reaction as the next time it might be even more severe and they probably don't realise its a problem for some people.


I just don't know how to tell them in a tactful way. If they were a large company, pfft, of course the email would already be written and sent. But this is just a family of 3 generation of women as far as I know... and  a few employees by now.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd just be honest with them and say you've had a couple of reactions with the bags that have been included. Say you've had reactions since childhood and that mould / mildew can cause a severe reaction and that you think there may be spores on the bags as the products themselves are fine but as soon as you opened the parcel, you had a reaction. That it seems to be the bags as when the packaging is removed, you only react to the bag. Say you know of at least one other person that's been affected and are they aware of the issue and that it may mean any future bags will need to be sent "sans" bag which would be a shame. See what they say...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I'd just be honest with them and say you've had a couple of reactions with the bags that have been included. Say you've had reactions since childhood and that mould / mildew can cause a severe reaction and that you think there may be spores on the bags as the products themselves are fine but as soon as you opened the parcel, you had a reaction. That it seems to be the bags as when the packaging is removed, you only react to the bag. Say you know of at least one other person that's been affected and are they aware of the issue and that it may mean any future bags will need to be sent "sans" bag which would be a shame. See what they say...


This is really difficult for me. I wouldn't be using Korean beauty products if not for Beauteque's first BB bag.

I'm usually very plain- spoken and assertive because I live with a very quiet and passive person and it drives me CRAZY not to know what he wants, needs, thinks, feels... 

But, Beauteque is special to me,

One thought I had was that I can get my husband, who has NO problems with anything, to open my bags and take out the products and wash the outsides.. and throw away the bags. 

I think that will work just fine.

Things like the hair towel from last month can easily be washed. 

It sounds pathetic to depend upon someone else to open a subscription bag or premium bag but I think he will understand. He saw how sick I was yesterday. 

*PS- I asked him and he said " Fine, I'll be glad to open your boxes and take out the bags"*. *Yay!!*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry just home from work . Girly girl I have to message elina tomorrow too tired tonight . Wedding at work and busy day service and sunshine was like a summer day . But

Tomorrow I will be telling elina my FEBRUARY bag has arrived , has a postal 48 sticker on so I don't think this was sent last month . Bit I will be letting her know about my issues with the bag .

My nose has blocked and closed up and eyes hurt sting but I've just unpacked . The black bag seems not as smelly. And it's getting tolerable . I will see if it makes me worse on waking up

I have all my products and no substitutions so I'm happy it's finally arrived

I got a beauteque brush as my monthly freebie and it seems a good quality one . So I'm going to he'd happy tired but happy


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Sorry just home from work . Girly girl I have to message elina tomorrow too tired tonight . Wedding at work and busy day service and sunshine was like a summer day . But
> 
> Tomorrow I will be telling elina my FEBRUARY bag has arrived , has a postal 48 sticker on so I don't think this was sent last month . Bit I will be letting her know about my issues with the bag .
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your bag was late,but I'm so glad it was a GOOD one for you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only gotten the Feb. bag of the month and mine didn't smell either.

Yes, my husband bought me those Breathe Right nose strips ( in clear) because I've been so stuffed up from one thing and then another. Your post helped me see that I have a lot of the symptoms of adult asthma, which can be much different from pediatric asthma.

Beauteque is a VERY SMALL endeavor.. I have always believed that they try very hard to bring us fun and nice items. 

I got another TonyMoly banana hand cream in the Breakfast bag ( it wasn't a surprise) and that made it worthwhile to me.

Oh, and in addition to the nylon fabric bag that was making me sick, there was another fabric or laminated paper ( I can't get close enough to tell which) item:



Spoiler



a brightly printed waterproof apron of sorts. Mine will be going to my

cleaning lady, who is loving all HER new Korean skin care- I give her the things I can't use LOL.



If you mention the bags and your asthma, I hope they will be helpful. I don't know if they fill the bags themselves or hire it out. No way to really know.. I never get the info cards, which baffles me. LOL


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

I am obsessed with Goodal products -  I purchased the watery oil after having such wonderful luck with the essence and it is amazing!  It isn't greasy at all.  It helps soften my fine lines and wrinkles and I just love fermented products.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

woops, I posted my goodal comment in the wrong thread - it was meant to go into the Asian/Korean beauty thread - haha....

maybe Beauteque will start carrying goodal products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2015)

the skinfood black sugar fizzy smells like sweet lemons! It is the same scent as their other black sugar lines and I am really pleased with it (yes, I am about to take a bath - I am fighting a nasty cold now  and want to pamper myself.)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 9, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie I emailed elina and said about the bags . She has just this minute replied and said she can leave the bags out if wanted for me and just send the products in the envelope . So I've just replied asking for no bag . As I can't keep gifting them and so it would be good that you emailed as well so they know I'm not the only one .


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 10, 2015)

Two new bags on Beauteque - staying in and going out. If you're in the UK its cheaper buying them from Testerkorea as can get all the products sent registered mail for 28.590 won (about $29) compared to $39 if you use their UPS tracked which is $14.90 (plus the cost of the bag).

No brainer really as can also pick the handcream you would like on Testerkorea (they have all bar one of them).

Didnt check the other bag but would reckon it would be the same..

For US though, would be nice deal.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

I ordered some Goodal because of you @@biancardi

Also, while I'm excited about my bag (it's live!) sometimes I want to throttle Beauteque!  This has not gone the way I would like.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I ordered some Goodal because of you @@biancardi
> 
> Also, while I'm excited about my bag (it's live!) sometimes I want to throttle Beauteque! This has not gone the way I would like.


How do you mean it's not gone the way you would of liked .


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

Let me just say that I thought Memebox was the only crazy one but that's not true.  I think I have the least to complain about of the three of us and I *am* the guinea pig going first but still.  I think once MissJexie's bag goes live, I will give more (interesting!) details.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 10, 2015)

Ooohh, intrigued..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 10, 2015)

oh i see . so another blind leading the blind moment .will be interesting to see how it all went about,


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

I just added a giveaway to the post.  Is it legal to mention that?  That's because my first bag got lost so they had to send me another one so now I have two.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 10, 2015)

That bag looks really nice @@Saffyra !!!!

The Chia Seed boosting water especially...seems like a fab product.

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


----------



## aniadania (Mar 10, 2015)

Saffyra what is the name of your blog? What is the name of your bag?


----------



## aniadania (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok, I found it on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> could you write something about products you chose? I am not familiar with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Ok, I found it on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> could you write something about products you chose? I am not familiar with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Saffyra actually wrote a review on her bag http://www.bitsandboxes.com/2015/03/my-beauteque-collaboration-hydration.html


----------



## aniadania (Mar 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Saffyra actually wrote a review on her bag http://www.bitsandboxes.com/2015/03/my-beauteque-collaboration-hydration.html


I just visited her blog (first time) and read this review. Bag looks great, I am going to but it.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

Aww, thanks for the support! I think we first started planning this way back in January so it's nice to have it finally come to fruition.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I just added a giveaway to the post.  Is it legal to mention that?  That's because my first bag got lost so they had to send me another one so now I have two.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loveee their Chia Seed and Mango line but that was awhile ago though..(2013?) I really wish to see some new stuff/ releases on Beauteque's site/bags. Can't say they aren't good though...your curations are pretty solid! 

__

Oh, and Beauteque has updated their courier to a faster and more reliable one. Not sure if just the box (yes, no more envelopes!) or the freight was supplied by Uline, but I think its muuuccchh better! Good job on Beauteque's part for this.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I loveee their Chia Seed and Mango line but that was awhile ago though..(2013?) I really wish to see some new stuff/ releases on Beauteque's site/bags. Can't say they aren't good though...your curations are pretty solid!
> 
> __
> 
> Oh, and Beauteque has updated their courier to a faster and more reliable one. Not sure if just the box (yes, no more envelopes!) or the freight was supplied by Uline, but I think its muuuccchh better! Good job on Beauteque's part for this.


Since Beauteque is a small company, I think it's especially difficult for them to get new releases at a discounted price. At least a price that is low enough where they can make money off of it by putting it in a curated bag. Even Memebox is having issues- I mean...their boxes are actually pretty terrible now in comparison to beauteque. I know Beauteque makes very little off each individual bag, so including brand new releases, they'd probably have to make the bag more expensive as well as include less items. Maybe something like the Peach and Lily box is something they could consider in the future. 

When it comes to these kinds of bags, at least these ones in particular, the bloggers chose items they like, and it can be hard to choose things we like that are brand new because there's a better chance that we haven't had the chance to try those products yet. I wouldn't want to add something into my bag that I haven't tried just because it's new- because I'd feel so bad if it was terrible! LOL

For example, Beauteque added the Tonymoly banana hand cream to the Breakfast box. It's a new product, and I was excited to get it, however I wouldn't have put it into my personal curated bag because I hadn't tried it before.

Just rambling here- I woke up 10 minutes ago and probably won't even remember writing this- but short version: Beauteque probably has a hard time getting new products at a deep enough discount to consistently include new releases in bags, Bloggers wanted to pick products they liked or things they've heard rave reviews on so they could ensure the quality of the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

In case anyone wants the Freeset Snail Foot masks, you can get more on Ebay. 8 for $20. Because I'm pretty sure you'll want more. Your feet will be soft and glorious and (for some of us) sandal weather is coming...

You're going to wish you'd known about these ages ago. Who doesn't want soft, Pink, glowy snail infused feet, right?

Shameless promo pic (although not really because I get nothing from it but this is fun!)


----------



## aniadania (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> In case anyone wants the Freeset Snail Foot masks, you can get more on Ebay. 8 for $20. Because I'm pretty sure you'll want more. Your feet will be soft and glorious and (for some of us) sandal weather is coming...
> 
> You're going to wish you'd known about these ages ago. Who doesn't want soft, Pink, glowy snail infused feet, right?
> 
> ...


I am trying to buy your bag but it says "The inventory level of following products is below what you ordered, so we could not proceed with the checkout : Hydration Bag Bitsandboxes "


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2015)

It's out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> , I was trying to buy it too just now


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

I just noticed that too! No oooo!

That wasn't even a day


----------



## aniadania (Mar 11, 2015)

Will there be more soon?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone received the March sub bag yet, or even notice that it's shipped?  Just curious.  I've enjoyed the sub bags so far but haven't been wowed and am going to let my sub expire after the 3 months I paid for up front.  I plan to keep buying from Beauteque though -- I think I'm better suited to "naked" bags, where you know what you're getting.  Want MissJexie's bag NOW!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 11, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Has anyone received the March sub bag yet, or even notice that it's shipped?  Just curious.  I've enjoyed the sub bags so far but haven't been wowed and am going to let my sub expire after the 3 months I paid for up front.  I plan to keep buying from Beauteque though -- I think I'm better suited to "naked" bags, where you know what you're getting.  Want MissJexie's bag NOW!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Miss Jexie posted the contents of the March bag a few pages back.

Also don't forget you need to PHYSICALLY cancel your 3 month sub otherwise the bags will automatically revert to a month by month sub.

I just did the same thing and cancelled. btw.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Miss Jexie posted the contents of the March bag a few pages back.
> 
> Also don't forget you need to PHYSICALLY cancel your 3 month sub otherwise the bags will automatically revert to a month by month sub.
> 
> I just did the same thing and cancelled. btw.


Thanks.  GAH, I didn't know or had forgotten that I need to actively cancel my sub!  Will do that asap.

Edit:  Has anyone besides MissJexie gotten her bag?  I've had radio silence from Beauteque ever since I made my March choices weeks ago.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Will there be more soon?


I just asked and she said they're completely sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I dont know if the regular shipments of the March BB bag have gone out yet.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I just asked and she said they're completely sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I dont know if the regular shipments of the March BB bag have gone out yet.


Oh,no. I can't believe I missed it!!! Such a bummer :'(


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know how many they had but I hope they have more for @@MissJexie and her Honey bag!

Edit:

I'm just going to say this.  If you want MissJexie's Honey bag on the 17th or SampleHime's Mizon bag on the 24th...  You should probably buy it as fast as you can.  All blogger bags have the same quantities...


----------



## biancardi (Mar 11, 2015)

I got a shipping notice this morning for my march bag...


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Just rambling here- I woke up 10 minutes ago and probably won't even remember writing this- but short version: Beauteque probably has a hard time getting new products at a deep enough discount to consistently include new releases in bags, Bloggers wanted to pick products they liked or things they've heard rave reviews on so they could ensure the quality of the bag.


Thats true though. I wasn't specifically talking about blogger bags because if I was given the chance I would like to introduce things that I have personally tried and love as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was saying that some products have been out there for 2-3 years already and I would really love if we could get something new at times because that's the point of beauty bags/boxes, no? Some new products aren't that expensive either, like the Mizon olive oil cacoa butter foot cream + TFS Herb Day massaging cream that we have received, or maybe Etude house liquid lips (all under $7). Of course I have no idea how the wholesale thing works in SK-&gt; USA but taking shipping both ways into consideration (to USA and out to us customers) they are really doing a good job.

Edit: @@TheSilverNail I got my March bag and wrote up on it too just a day ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's pretty good!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my shipping email but they are still using the same company as the past 2 months elina has assured me with the past weeks bags being sent to me that they have been in talks with the shopper to see what went so badly wrong . But yeah I will wait to see how long march bag takes . Feb was over a month and breakfast was 4 days do something not right there.

And wow @saffya sold our quick . Better buy samplehimes bag quick I think on release day


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't believe I missed @@Saffyra 's bag!

Wow. That was lightening fast!

But congrats for selling out sooooo quickly.

I guess people know a good thing when they see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettylittleraven (Mar 11, 2015)

that sucks!!! I missed out!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2015)

I had the bag in my cart and didn't check out because I was considering buying the breakfast one at the same time for free shipping. I didn't check out in time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2015)

omg the freeset foot masks...I can attest to how amazing they are!

We got them back in the head to toe snail bag and I ended up buying more on ebay because they made my feet so silky soft and smell like peppermint! I was so excited to get another one because I've used all mine up since I bought them.

And wow...I cannot believe it sold out that fast- they must not have gotten a large amount of inventory considering how long their other bags tend to last on the site. I think that combined with how great the bag was made it fly! I hope everyone gets a chance to buy my bag if they want it...I would be so sad if it sold out before people could get their hands on one!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2015)

She wouldnt tell me how many there were which bummed me out. Because if there was only ten......

But she did say that there was double what they normally have for the head to Toe bag which is their most popular product. And each blogger has the same amount of bags.

I do have a suspicion that they were really surprised by how fast the bags sold. I like to think that when you don't put any dud products in a bag just because you got a super cheap deal on something, bags will sell themselves.

*cough*I'm looking at you $1.40 discontinued Evas Vitamin Cleanser*cough*


----------



## aniadania (Mar 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> She wouldnt tell me how many there were which bummed me out. Because if there was only ten......
> 
> But she did say that there was double what they normally have for the head to Toe bag which is their most popular product. And each blogger has the same amount of bags.
> 
> ...


Your bag had great curation. I would use every single product. Was especially looking forward to finally try snail thing and thought Chia booster will be my favorite. I was also excited about foot maske and sheet maske. I am so disappointed I missed it. It would be my first Kbeauty bag ever... :-(


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> We got them back in the head to toe snail bag and I ended up buying more on ebay because they made my feet so silky soft and smell like peppermint!


Peppermint!! &lt;3 &lt;3 I love that sensation as well. The Saem has a foot peel (its mint jungle peel, not a mask) that is super cooling as well. Totally recommend it for mint lovers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> *cough*I'm looking at you $1.40 discontinued Evas Vitamin Cleanser*cough*


Lol! I do think some cheap stuff has potential~ (not that I am advocating cheap bags tho).

I do recommend throwing in for example one of those Holika Holika penguins (they are only like $2+) but don't compromise the overall value because we are all quite accustomed to Kvalues by now and do our own investigations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Beauteque can definitely save some that way (instead of masks) and introduce at least a high priced/cool item per bag.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but I just ph tested the Evas Vitamin Cleansing Foam from the Head to Toe Breakfast Bag. It has a ph of 10!! Yikes. Definitely not going anywhere near my skin with this stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but I just ph tested the Evas Vitamin Cleansing Foam from the Head to Toe Breakfast Bag. It has a ph of 10!! Yikes. Definitely not going anywhere near my skin with this stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not into pH testing much, but 10 is too damn high  thats like industrial laundry powder or something. Anyone else tested that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another news, it's 13th here Rachel!!~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Baaaaggggg *outstretched arms*


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I'm not into pH testing much, but 10 is too damn high  thats like industrial laundry powder or something. Anyone else tested that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On another news, it's 13th here Rachel!!~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Baaaaggggg *outstretched arms*


hahah My Bag isn't until the 17th but I can hardly wait!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And yea I was shocked when I tested it this morning- if anyone else wants to double check and let me know what you got that would be great! It's definitely a 9.5-10 on my strips and I tested it 3 times. I'm shocked. I only had 1 other cleanser that tested that high (can't remember which one now) and I tossed it out super fast lol


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 13, 2015)

That really is high! Don't think I'll be using that one any time soon I think so thanks for testing. Don't mind round about 7 but jings, 10 that should be in a lab!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> hahah My Bag isn't until the 17th but I can hardly wait!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And yea I was shocked when I tested it this morning- if anyone else wants to double check and let me know what you got that would be great! It's definitely a 9.5-10 on my strips and I tested it 3 times. I'm shocked. I only had 1 other cleanser that tested that high (can't remember which one now) and I tossed it out super fast lol



I will check over the weekend - since I am sick right now, I don't trust myself to do it right....

but WOW - 10 is HIGH.  the highest I will use is 8 and that is pushing it.  10 is great for cleaning my brushes.

too bad -because I like Evas products - their VItamin body wash is very nice.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep, it came out a 9.5 for me, too.  Eek!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 14, 2015)

A bit of me died just now woke up look at instagram and beauteque have show cutie pie marzipanes March bb bag . I could happily stop the bag if they are going near her


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> A bit of me died just now woke up look at instagram and beauteque have show cutie pie marzipanes March bb bag . I could happily stop the bag if they are going near her


ugggghhh...

seriously, that just blows.  what is up with that CPM thing?


----------



## veritazy (Mar 14, 2015)

CPM? Here too? I hope it was just a bag they sent for her to review. Argh







NOPE.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

well, damn.  I was expecting my monthly bag but no, it was my mask bag I got today!  I am not sure how a new sub goes out faster than my original one!  haha

anyway, here is what I received in my mask maven



Spoiler




dessert time blueberry pudding pack
daylight &amp; hue cucumber essence mask
baroness pomegranate mask
missha pearl mask
3w fresh royal jelly mask
eco pure eseential kiwi juice (I love the eco pure line, btw)
a'pieu firming neck path
G&amp;S cosmetic medicos-V pure snail silky soothing mask
MBD Arbutin whitening mask (yeah)
MBD natto mask (I've been wanting to try the natto masks for a while)
10 masks in all (I did the month to month, so no extras for moi)

it came in  a light blue chiffon bag


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 15, 2015)

Now that's a good mask box!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 15, 2015)

Hoping my mask will get here by April . I had my march box sent last week day after you @@biancardi so will see when that arrives . Unless it was actually the mask pouch sent as they never tell you which it is .either way there was a day difference lol


----------



## theori3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got charged for an additional 3 months despite canceling my subscription... be sure to check your bank statement if you canceled!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just got charged for an additional 3 months despite canceling my subscription... be sure to check your bank statement if you canceled!


Oh my . This is what I'm going to dread . On top of other issues I'm not convinced the monthly or mask bb bag is going to be as easy to end . But I won't renew I feel I think I will stick with the actual head to toe and other select bags they do.

I've still not received my mask Mavern email to say it shipped yet I know many have.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 16, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just got charged for an additional 3 months despite canceling my subscription... be sure to check your bank statement if you canceled!


I cancelled but they won't be able to charge me again even if they try, because my cc expired.  Good luck getting the charge reversed, and I don't mean that sarcastically.

I'm looking forward to snatching up Harlot Beauty's honey bag and using the $10 gift card I got as an apology for the craptasticness of the New Year's bag, then I might be done with Beauteque, not sure.   May buy some more naked bags.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2015)

So just ran through the door mask mavern has arrived via usps and it had a tracking number yet I wasn't sent any . No run out to the doctors but seriously why is the monthly bb and the mask mavern being shipped via 2 companies. The March bag shipped before and still no sign again .


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 16, 2015)

Probably because the weight difference makes it cheaper to send it one way rather than the other. 

Did you get the same ones as Biancardi?  I think the mask boxes are actually nice based on what she got!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine are different I have the royal jelly and the pomegranate the same only . Let me eat dinner and will post a picture


----------



## biancardi (Mar 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Probably because the weight difference makes it cheaper to send it one way rather than the other.
> 
> Did you get the same ones as Biancardi?  I think the mask boxes are actually nice based on what she got!



mask genie is still better, imho.....This is a good bag, but I have something to compare it to, so I know which one I prefer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes I'm with you on that @@biancardi


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks good!  Nice brands, good variety.  I don't need any more masks (yet) or I'd be tempted!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice selection of masks. Stil making my way through my memebox and etude house stash though. Wish I could find somewhere that sold the Muddy Girl face packs to the UK though as loved the pearl one. Made my face feel lovely and soft.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 17, 2015)

Does the Harlot Beauty honey bag collab launch today?  I await with bated breath.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Does the Harlot Beauty honey bag collab launch today?  I await with bated breath.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm assuming it will be going live at noon EST (shortly!) although Beauteque never actually told me when it was going up for sale, so that's a total guess on my part, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to sign up for their mailing list (click the clover on the side of the screen on their site) to get $2 off- plus US shipping is free with orders over $35, so it's always worth it to toss some sheet masks in your order!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 17, 2015)

I was able to find the USA honey bag on beauteque's site

http://www.beauteque.com/oh-honey-ft-the-harlot-beauty/

just ordered it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Mar 17, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Nice selection of masks. Stil making my way through my memebox and etude house stash though. Wish I could find somewhere that sold the Muddy Girl face packs to the UK though as loved the pearl one. Made my face feel lovely and soft.


Hey alidolly, I'm going to setup an ebay shop soon and I will include those masks. Haven't thought about the exact setup yet but I think it'll be more like nakedboxes. I'll pm you with more info if you like?


----------



## Andi B (Mar 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I was able to find the USA honey bag on beauteque's site
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/oh-honey-ft-the-harlot-beauty/
> 
> just ordered it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! Couldn't resist all the yummy honey products!

[email protected]@MissJexie, I just read your review, and now I almost wish I had chosen the *weird* product!  I'm totally intrigued as to how it works. Anyway, I really enjoyed your post, and it's making me look forward to the bag even more!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Andi B said:


> Me too! Couldn't resist all the yummy honey products!





biancardi said:


> I was able to find the USA honey bag on beauteque's site
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/oh-honey-ft-the-harlot-beauty/
> 
> just ordered it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you ladies!! &lt;3

Ahh I hope it stays available long enough for everyone that wants one to purchase it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 17, 2015)

I got it!!!!! I don't even know what is in it, I checked out so fast!

Oh and the mouthwash is GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ladies...It's SOLD OUT.

I don't even...

I'm really, really worried because of all the readers that have been so excited for this bag...I know there are going to be some disappointed people and it makes me super sad because I don't know if I can do anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Andi B said:


> Me too! Couldn't resist all the yummy honey products!
> 
> [email protected]@MissJexie, I just read your review, and now I almost wish I had chosen the *weird* product!  I'm totally intrigued as to how it works. Anyway, I really enjoyed your post, and it's making me look forward to the bag even more!


AHAHAH I was so skeptical of the mouthwash until I tried it...SO gross yet so weirdly satisfying! hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So happy you enjoyed the review, and I'm thrilled you grabbed a bag in time!


----------



## theori3 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was trying to decide between the mouthwash and the bath bombs and it sold out. To be honest, it's probably a good thing for me, because I really do have too much stuff, but it did look like a nice bag!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 17, 2015)

Well done in selling out @@MissJexie in under 30 mins . No hope I'm me grabbing sample himes bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Well done


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Just to update everyone:

If you did want to grab this bag, Beauteque is working out a pre-order system for it.

They need to order more inventory, so they are going to allow people to pre-order the bag and have it shipped out to them once everything arrives. Elina is talkign to the production team so they can get a hold on how long the wait will be before doing it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2015)

noo, it sold out? I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Just like the other one I missed out on.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, I am super mad now. I just checked like one hour ago and it was not on sale yet. Went to clean my kids room and now it is sold out! Probably in half an hour!!!! Did they only make 20 bags or what!!!??? :-/ Second time bloggers bag sold out before I even took out my credit card.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 17, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Yes, I am super mad now. I just checked like one hour ago and it was not on sale yet. Went to clean my kids room and now it is sold out! Probably in half an hour!!!! Did they only make 20 bags or what!!!??? :-/ Second time bloggers bag sold out before I even took out my credit card.


Me too.  I checked less than an hour ago and it wasn't there.  Did some other business, come back to check, and it's gone.  Oh well, not meant to be.  Will buy some other stuff to use up a gift card and then I'm afraid I'm done with Beauteque, at least for a while.

Btw, I am NOT saying this and whining to have anyone feel sorry for me and/or give me stuff!  I try to be grounded about things like beauty supplies -- if I get them, fine, and if not, goodness knows I have tons of things I should use up anyway.  It's not the end of the world.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Elina said they stocked as many of the blogger bags as they do their other bags, so I have no idea why they're selling out so quickly!

What I can say is, if you really are interested in my bag, I know they're working on a pre-order system so you can order it ahead of time before they get more of them in stock. I want to make sure everyone that wanted a bag can get one, even if they have to wait a bit longer!

I'm so so sorry to anyone who didn't get one in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not your fault, MissJexie, and I'm not angry.  Thanks for the pre-order idea but I think I'll move on.  I may order some individual honey products to satisfy that honey craving.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  What all is in the box?  I can't tell from the small picture.  Thanks.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 17, 2015)

@@catyz - oh that would be ace! I'm in the UK so have to watch shipping etc but I've searched everywhere for those pearl muddy girl ones and nobody seems to stock them


----------



## veritazy (Mar 17, 2015)

I am absent for the day and.... whoa.

Congrats @@MissJexie! Mouthwash is brilliant idea~ We needed to space out from the norm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I am absent for the day and.... whoa.
> 
> Congrats @@MissJexie! Mouthwash is brilliant idea~ We needed to space out from the norm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was unsure about it at first but after doing the research on it, it just looked too cool to resist! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 17, 2015)

Everyone loves Honey!!  

She told me they did double the amount of blogger bags as they do their Head to Toe bags but I don't know however many that is.

Whatever the number is, it's definitely not enough!

And I'm just going to say right now that the Honey lip balm from MissJexies bag is delicious and I love it!


----------



## Andi B (Mar 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Everyone loves Honey!!
> 
> She told me they did double the amount of blogger bags as they do their Head to Toe bags but I don't know however many that is.
> 
> ...


I learned my lesson by missing out on your bag!  I hesitated just a few minutes too long, only because I already had two of the items.  I knew as soon as I saw MissJexie's bag today that I wouldn't have time to think about it!


----------



## blinded (Mar 17, 2015)

Ahh! Can't believe I forgot about the bag. With the terrible exchange rate it's probably for the best, $22 USD turned into almost $29 CDN today. I think I need to track down that mouthwash though. If anyone has a lead on where to get it, let me know...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

For anyone that wanted a bag but didn't get one yet:

The production team at Beauteque is waiting on a response from their Korean supplier to see how long it is going to take to get more inventory in for the bags. I told Elina if there's going to be a pre-order, I want people to know exactly how long they'll have to wait, so we're really just waiting on that at this point before we proceed. I'll keep you all updated!



blinded said:


> Ahh! Can't believe I forgot about the bag. With the terrible exchange rate it's probably for the best, $22 USD turned into almost $29 CDN today. I think I need to track down that mouthwash though. If anyone has a lead on where to get it, let me know...


I have seen it on a few sketchy websites, but I have also found it on ebay for like $20+ for the full size bottle- If anyone can find it on a reputable site that also has it for a low price I'd love to know too!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

Here is a 20 ounce bottle for $24 with free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Propolinse-Mouth-Rinse-Oral-Wash-600ml-Large-/121503934795 

The box of travel packs that were featured in my bag are also available for $8 with free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Propolinse-Mouth-Wash-Rinse-Smoking-Bad-Breath-Propolis-Travel-Single-Use-/231501364566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item35e68e7d56

That seems to be the best I can find at this point!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

for those who missed out on the honey bag, we are getting a honey product in our march bag!!



Spoiler













I went with the acerola as I have blueberry and canola.  I also picked strawberry as I have green apple in the balm


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

Also, if anyone is still interested in grabbing a honey bag, they are back on beauteque.com for pre-order!

Elina did say that once the mouthwash is gone, it will be removed as an option for the pre-order bags- so please grab one now if you were interested! &lt;3

http://www.beauteque.com/oh-honey-ft-the-harlot-beauty-pre-order/


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> for those who missed out on the honey bag, we are getting a honey product in our march bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sleeping pack (obviously!) and love the macaroon lip balms! Perfect for gifting!

I'm obsessed with the idea of having 2 types of this sleeping pack now...that's how much I lvoe it lol. I might go with the blueberry since I don't have it!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Love the sleeping pack (obviously!) and love the macaroon lip balms! Perfect for gifting!
> 
> I'm obsessed with the idea of having 2 types of this sleeping pack now...that's how much I lvoe it lol. I might go with the blueberry since I don't have it!


the blueberry is wonderful - I am currently using it.   it smells like blueberries!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

I picked the acerola and blueberry as a 2nd pick. Should have read this first and picked the blueberry as #1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got the blueberry as first choice for my mother as its honey and the grape balm as first choice as I finally will have my hands on one of this balms .


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 18, 2015)

So I cancelled my subscription a few days ago, and today I get the email survey to pick my April products.   :angry:   I emailed customer service to remind them but I'm not worried since the credit card they had on file is closed now.

Just a heads-up for others who have cancelled!


----------



## blinded (Mar 18, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Also, if anyone is still interested in grabbing a honey bag, they are back on beauteque.com for pre-order!
> 
> Elina did say that once the mouthwash is gone, it will be removed as an option for the pre-order bags- so please grab one now if you were interested! &lt;3
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/oh-honey-ft-the-harlot-beauty-pre-order/


Looks like the mouthwash is sold out. There's no option for it anymore, just the bath fizzers.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 18, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> So I cancelled my subscription a few days ago, and today I get the email survey to pick my April products.   :angry:   I emailed customer service to remind them but I'm not worried since the credit card they had on file is closed now.
> 
> Just a heads-up for others who have cancelled!


I think it's just the promotional email they sent out today, rather than the one to choose. I got it too, and they've processed by cancellation and sent me a refund now.

ETA: I actually put together a honey-themed order on TK yesterday inspired by Miss Jexie's bag, and the blueberry version of the honey mask was in it  (I already have the canola). I haven't yet purchased it, so now I'm thinking I might sign up to get this month's Beauteque bag.

Edited again: I decided that I still don't quite trust Beauteque to actually put the items they advertise into the monthly bags, so I won't be ordering the April bag.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 18, 2015)

No, I got both -- the promotional email and the one to choose options.  Doesn't matter, they can't charge me.  I tried the monthly Beauteque bag for 3 months and it was OK.  Glad I tried it but don't want any more right now.


----------



## moosie (Mar 18, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> No, I got both -- the promotional email and the one to choose options.  Doesn't matter, they can't charge me.  I tried the monthly Beauteque bag for 3 months and it was OK.  Glad I tried it but don't want any more right now.


 I canceled last week, and I got both emails, too.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 18, 2015)

moosie said:


> I canceled last week, and I got both emails, too.


I just found the selection email in my spam folder.


----------



## seachange (Mar 18, 2015)

moosie said:


> I canceled last week, and I got both emails, too.


I'm not even subscribed for the BB box, had the mask box subscribtion which I've cancelled, and also got the selection email


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> So I cancelled my subscription a few days ago, and today I get the email survey to pick my April products.   :angry:   I emailed customer service to remind them but I'm not worried since the credit card they had on file is closed now.
> 
> Just a heads-up for others who have cancelled!


same with me!

I cancelled and still got the email.

But this month's bag seems really good!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree that so far this bag is looking fun! I have the grape macaroon already as well as the canola sleeping pack, but they're both products I love so getting a different flavor of each will be fine by me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Mar 19, 2015)

I also cancelled my subscription, after the first bag took over two months to get here! Once they figure out the shipping issues and maybe lower the international shipping cost a little, I may resubscribe! ^^


----------



## Fae (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like the curation for your bag, Miss Jexie! I sadly haven't bought it, because shipping to Europe showed up as 20 usd! I wish they would introduce the 9 dollar shipping again!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 19, 2015)

@@Fae they do offer a "by weight" postal charge for just under $10 but don't explain if it includes tracking number etc...I'm guessing not and its the crap shipper they had been using in the past. Shipping to the UK is ridiculous. I've bought Miss Jexies bag as I really liked the products and theme but unlikely I'll be buying more any time soon. I'll just have to work my way through the 50 odd Memeboxes instead lol


----------



## Fae (Mar 19, 2015)

I did see the ship by weight, but I'm not sure what they mean by it! I was scared of it being my responsibility, if the bag gets lost! I'll send them a mail when I get home from uni! ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

Fae said:


> I did see the ship by weight, but I'm not sure what they mean by it! I was scared of it being my responsibility, if the bag gets lost! I'll send them a mail when I get home from uni! ^^


I would definitely shoot them a message about the shipping details and have them explain it to you- 

I don't understand why they're messing with their shipping...again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They really need to find something that works so there are no more major shipping issues and no more surprises when international customers go to checkout.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 19, 2015)

It is the same shipper as the jan and feb bags and March is no where again . Yet the special bags are sent with the same one . The one I was sent to review and also the mask maven were sent usps and arrived in 3 days . I'm really not feeling the love for the shipping company and the monthly bags due to the shipping. The bags are good but the excitement and novelty is over by the time it arrives .i don't see why they keep messing around with a company that can't ship quick when others ship for same price or cheaper and quicker .


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2015)

My first bag came today! I love it! Looking forward to trying these. I did throw the cosmetics bag away though because of the smell. It's too much for me. It's a pretty bag but the plastic smell doesn't agree with me.



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> My first bag came today! I love it! Looking forward to trying these. I did throw the cosmetics bag away though because of the smell. It's too much for me. It's a pretty bag but the plastic smell doesn't agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus the bag is kind of ugly in my opinion lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For some reason my bags never seem to have the scent that everyone else is talking about, at least not any recent ones I received. The Breakfast bag seemed like it was totally fine. 

So happy you loved your bag though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> new subscriptions are always super exciting!


----------



## Andi B (Mar 20, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Plus the bag is kind of ugly in my opinion lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For some reason my bags never seem to have the scent that everyone else is talking about, at least not any recent ones I received. The Breakfast bag seemed like it was totally fine.
> 
> So happy you loved your bag though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> new subscriptions are always super exciting!


My breakfast bag was fine, but the lips bag from March smelled very strong, almost like gasoline. I'm not usually very sensitive to smells, but I have to admit, this bag made my eyes tear up a bit.  No big deal though. I don't really care about the bags, so I threw it away. Normally I save bags like that to make Christmas gift bags for a local domestic violence shelter, but this one was truly unsalvageable.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

so far, my bags haven't been stinky to me.  The one that I can remember being the worst was an ipsy bag from jan 2014, I believe.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 20, 2015)

Me neither..bags are all fine and no smell/melted stuff/color transfer. Maybe coz its cold over here lol.

I wonder which is your fav bag so far?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I quite like the milk black and white woven one!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

@veritazy  i like the milk one as well and the breakfast one (just because of that handle - it is a travel case like bag,which is why I really like it)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 20, 2015)

My March bag is here . The bag is in the bin set my eyes and breathing off opening the envelope such strong plastic chemicals .

The milk bag I had no issue with I think as its more a canvas style bag


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 20, 2015)

I emailed elina to let her know my March bag arrived as she is trying to get doped and travel I also asked if sample himes bag will be preorder due to really wanting it and may miss it as working if sells 30 minutes she has replied to say it will be pre order . Not so nervous at missing the bag if working now


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 20, 2015)

I ordered the Head to Toe Pink bag, just to try Beautique out and I was really impressed receiving all the full size products. They also contacted me because the toner they included originally was no longer available and let me pick any toner they had in stock, which I thought was awesome. They also shipped the bag to me in two days, which I thought was really quick. I love all the products included. I'm still not sure I want to pick up a subscription, I may just stick with buying a bag now and then. I really need to try to use up the products I already have first LOL. 

I missed Miss Jexie's bag, but I may go ahead and pre-order it. So much for my not buying anything until I use up my products! I am such an addict!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I ordered the Head to Toe Pink bag, just to try Beautique out and I was really impressed receiving all the full size products. They also contacted me because the toner they included originally was no longer available and let me pick any toner they had in stock, which I thought was awesome. They also shipped the bag to me in two days, which I thought was really quick. I love all the products included. I'm still not sure I want to pick up a subscription, I may just stick with buying a bag now and then. I really need to try to use up the products I already have first LOL.
> 
> I missed Miss Jexie's bag, but I may go ahead and pre-order it. So much for my not buying anything until I use up my products! I am such an addict!


Aww thank you LadyGordon! If you do decide to pre-order, I hope you love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I think that is a FANTASTIC solution that they let you pick any toner they had in stock- wow! That was actually a great thing for them to do rather than just throwing somethign random in the bag. Very nice!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Sample Hime posted a spoiler of her bag on Instagram!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://instagram.com/samplehime/

Not home on my laptop so I can't post the picture on it's own, but it's going to be a fantastic bag if you love Mizon. I know what's in it already and I'm telling you for $35 it's a ridiculously good deal.

Super excited for her bag on Tuesday!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2015)

My Honey bag arrived today!!!!

And it is truly fantastic!!!!

Amazing job @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> My Honey bag arrived today!!!!
> 
> And it is truly fantastic!!!!
> 
> Amazing job @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


AHH Thank you soooo much!!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 I'm so glad you love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I'm going to end up skipping Sample Hime's bag. I would have to really want everything in it (I already have the AHA serum, but wouldn't mind having another). After shipping and exchange it would cost me about $55 CDN. I truly can't justify that to myself with the stockpile of items I have already.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 22, 2015)

@@blinded I'm in the same boat. Miss Jexie's bag cost me £33 and with all the memebox items I still have, I just can't justify another purchase so soon. I'll also have to start saving some cash as off to Menorca with the family at the end if May / start of June and been down in London this weekend which has cost a fortune (as daughter wanted the biggest Paddington bear Harrods makes!). Almost bought an Alexander McQueen scarf but colours were a little pale so settled for a skeleton bunny rabbit necklace from The Natural History Museum and a little Steiff teddy from Harrods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2015)

I love hearing about you lucky ladies living in London/England visiting Harrods.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I miss Harrods. Living in Finland I used to travel in Europe growing up and one year we went to London. My mom and I visited Harrods and it was great. I ended up getting my makeup done there at the YSL counter and bought a brush and something else but I can't remember what since it was so many years ago. I hope I get to go to Harrods again someday. It's just such a far trip from the US to London now.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2015)

I got Sample Hime's bag a bit early for review purposes (us bloggers all got each other's bag so we could support each other!) and I'm not sure how many of you have seen her spoiler pic in the TesterKorea facebook group, but either way...



Spoiler



Her bag really is fantastic! I'm not a fan of rose-scents, but the rosewater toner is incredibly subtle, and the scent goes away almost as soon as the toner hits my face. The Snail Cleanser has a pH of 9, so while I won't be using it, I know plenty of people who love this product so I'll pass it along. I have the acne/scar cream already and I'm literally obsessed with it- if you pop a pimple and IMMEDIATELY put this stuff on top of it pretty thickly,it'll be practically gone the next day and with little no no scarring. It's great for face-pickers like me!!

The AHA Serum is, in a word, the best AHA product I can remember using. Love it. It's a must-have IMO.

And of course, the sheet mask- syn-ake is fun and Mizon masks are good quality, so that's good too!

I think if any of these products interest you, it's more than worth the cost, even adding it all up on RRS it's still a great value!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2015)

thanks @@MissJexie!  I just looked at the photo in testerkorea - it looks like a nice bag, but yours was so much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (for me, as least!)

I am passing due to the fact that I will not use 2 of the products...


----------



## blinded (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sort of relieved that I'm not interested in anything other than the AHA serum. I have a few Mizon products I want to try, but none of them are in that bag. At least I won't feel like I'm missing out thanks to the crap exchange rate.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 23, 2015)

I preordered MissJexie's honey bag. The real selling point for me was the Holika Holika sleeping pack. I've never used the Canola one, but I'm OBSESSED with the blueberry one. I can't stress enough how amazing it is, so I'm looking forward to trying to canola.

Also...I'm kind of in love with honey. I hope time passes by quickly. lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 23, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I preordered MissJexie's honey bag. The real selling point for me was the Holika Holika sleeping pack. I've never used the Canola one, but I'm OBSESSED with the blueberry one. I can't stress enough how amazing it is, so I'm looking forward to trying to canola.
> 
> Also...I'm kind of in love with honey. I hope time passes by quickly. lol.


Ahh Yay!! I hope time passes by quickly too- I want everyone to get it as soon as possible because I personally hate waiting LOL

I actually picked the Blueberry pack in my April BB Bag because it sounds like it would smell amazing! The Canola one kind of just smells like floral-y honey, but ohhh my goodness I love it! It's quickly become one of my absolute favorite sleeping packs, so I'm really excited to get the blueberry one too!


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 23, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh Yay!! I hope time passes by quickly too- I want everyone to get it as soon as possible because I personally hate waiting LOL
> 
> I actually picked the Blueberry pack in my April BB Bag because it sounds like it would smell amazing! The Canola one kind of just smells like floral-y honey, but ohhh my goodness I love it! It's quickly become one of my absolute favorite sleeping packs, so I'm really excited to get the blueberry one too!


The blueberry smells rgood. It apparently also tastes like blueberries and honey. My boyfriend type person is very special when he has been drinking and dipped his finger in to taste it because it smells "edible".

But more importantly, it's the best sleeping pack I've ever used. Lol.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been using the Face Shop rice ceramide toner that came in my bag and I really like it. Not sure if it will agree with my skin long term but seems to work for now. It's said to be for all skin types so I hope it will work for mine. Makes my skin feel smooth and other skin care products go on great after the toner. Anyone else use this toner?


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 23, 2015)

My face hates The face shop, which is sad sad sad. It also hates Mizon.

My face is angry.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 23, 2015)

I cannot use that toner - I had samples of it previously and it made my poor skin erupt...plus the scent is off putting to me.  I wish the face shop would not do so many perfumey scents in their skin care.


----------



## blinded (Mar 23, 2015)

Other than the rice sheet mask, I've had no luck with anything from TFS either. Which is too bad since it's the one store I have locally.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't used the toner yet but my face seems to be fine with the face shop products, although it's not a favorite of mine. I tried the toner for 2-3 days before I wrote my review and while I have oily skin, it seemed to work fine for me! No breakouts or issues at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love the face shop herb day cleansing cloths even though they have a higher pH than I like!


----------



## theori3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just grabbed the Samplehime bag! Anyone else here get it?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 24, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just grabbed the Samplehime bag! Anyone else here get it?


I got it too! Though mine was on pre-order, not sure if some of them ship sooner.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 24, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got it too! Though mine was on pre-order, not sure if some of them ship sooner.



I bought one this morning! It didn't mention pre-order when I got mine, so I guess it sold out fast.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe her bag sold out in about 30 minutes- cannot believe how fast they're selling out considering Elina said they made double the amount (I think that's what she said) of the blogger bags in comparison to the Head to Toe Bags...UNREAL!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 25, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I emailed elina and said about the bags . She has just this minute replied and said she can leave the bags out if wanted for me and just send the products in the envelope . So I've just replied asking for no bag . As I can't keep gifting them and so it would be good that you emailed as well so they know I'm not the only one .


Hi, Lorna, thank you.

I've been out of town and away until just now, and got the notification from you. I really really am glad to know this because a box I was really looking forward to turned out to be a bust for me personally- I know many people are singing its praises, but not me ( Kloverbox, not Korean, but mostly Etsy samples and one of the bottles was growing moldy like stuff).

Did you use the contact form on the website or an email for them? It seems that they are not getting emails very well lately-- I can see why with customization plus so many new customers. ( SO happy for them for the business, and for us for the products!)

Tomorrow, I'm going to take the entire day and try to contact them and re-sub and purchase bags on their main site.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 26, 2015)

My honey bag arrived from the US


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 26, 2015)

@@MissJexie I absolutely LOVE the handcream and the sleeping pack from your Oh Honey bag.

They have both been upgraded into heavy rotation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> My honey bag arrived from the US can't wait to try out the products. Man those bath fizzers are strong smelling as think the Jiffy bag had been kicked about the depot so there was a fair bit of the fizzer loose around the packaging. Thankfully it hasn't leaked out though and messed up the velvet bag. Wish Id been brave enough to opt for the mouthwash now though as already got 2 fizzers from a previous bag.
> 
> Also wish Beauteque would use better quality Jiffy bags as it was ripped and beaten up. The sleeping mask was ok as packed in bubble wrap but could have been nasty if one of the liquid products had have been damaged.
> 
> Great job @@MissJexie though


Thank you SO much!! &lt;3 I agree the bath fizzers are insanely strong. Like...insanely. I had tried the Black Sugar ones which are lemony, but not crazy-strong. The Honey ones are intense. I did use and enjoy one of them in a bath, however my old washing machine that came with my apartment started to stink like mildew and I had nothing to clean it with, so I just used some super hot water and one of those bath fizzers and thought the scent would really permeate in there. It WORKED, weirdly enough! LOL so hey...if you have a top loading washing machine it's worth a shot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie I absolutely LOVE the handcream and the sleeping pack from your Oh Honey bag.
> 
> They have both been upgraded into heavy rotation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you Lisa!! ugh that hand cream is divine!! I went out on a limb with it because I had originally chosen a different one, but I really wanted a hand cream since I use them so often so I went with that one blindly and I'm so glad I did! There is only 4 ingredients or something like that and most of it is the shea butter and honey, which I can totally get behind. I'm obsessed with it too! And omgosh the sleeping pack is top 3 for me, for sure. I'm SUPER excited to get another one in the April bag!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 28, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I had tried the Black Sugar ones which are lemony, but not crazy-strong. The Honey ones are intense. I did use and enjoy one of them in a bath, however my old washing machine that came with my apartment started to stink like mildew and I had nothing to clean it with, so I just used some super hot water and one of those bath fizzers and thought the scent would really permeate in there. It WORKED, weirdly enough! LOL so hey...if you have a top loading washing machine it's worth a shot!


Good idea with that one! I have the green tea ones and they smell so strong! It's like herbs and detergent or something...not really tea-ish. I'll experiment them in my washer soon~~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 2, 2015)

New head to toe bag up - Tony Moly products including the Kiss Kiss lip balm OR scrub plus the black sugar scrub. Seven products in total for $28 plus shipping. UK has fixed shipping of $8.95 this time but no idea if that Tracked or the crappy one they used to use that took forever to arrive...

No sure as could probably buy most of the stuff elsewhere and for cheaper given its a "common" brand.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm interested to see what else they're going to put in the bags. I chose the lip scrub because I can ALWAYS use them. My lips are always getting flaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My scaly winter skin is going to love that black sugar scrub. my arms and legs look terribl ebecause I've been to lazy to exfoliate!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm interested to see what else they're going to put in the bags. I chose the lip scrub because I can ALWAYS use them. My lips are always getting flaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My scaly winter skin is going to love that black sugar scrub. my arms and legs look terribl ebecause I've been to lazy to exfoliate!


Use the Bliss scrub from the Popsugar box on your body! It's freaking amazing!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Use the Bliss scrub from the Popsugar box on your body! It's freaking amazing!


hahah I actually gave it to my roommate to sell on ebay since he's always looking for more inventory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kept it at first because I was planning on using it on my body, but I have a TON of sugar scrubs I haven't gotten through yet...I'm always in such a rush when I shower in the morning before work and never have time for fancy stuff- I only end up doing that stuff on the weekends so maybe i'll use one of the scrubs I have around tomorrow! My skin is terrrrible right now. My face looks amazing...my body on the other hand...not so much lol


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, noticed Korean ladies tend to spend a fortune on their faces with the 10 plus steps but there's very little on the way of body products. I've something like 60 cleansers, 5 toners and endless creams and serums but only 1 body cream from all the Memeboxes I received. I've a few products for the feet and hands but everywhere else seems to get neglected...

At least there's the Body Shop in the UK so I can pamper my legs, arms and stomach etc..


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Yes, noticed Korean ladies tend to spend a fortune on their faces with the 10 plus steps but there's very little on the way of body products. I've something like 60 cleansers, 5 toners and endless creams and serums but only 1 body cream from all the Memeboxes I received. I've a few products for the feet and hands but everywhere else seems to get neglected...
> 
> At least there's the Body Shop in the UK so I can pamper my legs, arms and stomach etc..


I buy most of my body products on my own rather than getting them in subscriptions, memeboxes etc. There are actually lots of brands like Innisfree, MilkyDress etc that make great body products, they're just never included in boxes. Even the Hair and Body Memeboxes were sorely lacking in actual BODY products lol 

Innisfree makes some great hand and body scrubs, and Too Cool For School has a fantastic body scrub and body wash that I love- but honestly, as Chullbird mentioned, I think, body products are HEAVY and cost a fortune to ship from korea so I tend to avoid them unless BNK has a decent deal!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2015)

Or their body products are weird "slimming" creams.  I have three of those.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Or their body products are weird "slimming" creams. I have three of those.


Ah....but do they work?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got spoilers for the Tonymoly and April BB Bags, Ladies!

Head to Toe Tonymoly Bag:



Spoiler







1. Strawberry Seeds 3-Step Nose Pack

2. Tangerine Whitening Hand Cream

3. Gold Black Sugar Mask Scrub

4. Face Mix Primer Lip Concealer

5. Pumice Stones (lifestyle extra)

6. Make HD Straight Cream 2-Step System

7. Kiss Kiss Lip Scrub (or balm depending on which you chose)



April BB Bag:



Spoiler






1. Hanaka Magic Garden Series Sheet Masks

2. Hanaka Camellia Powder Wash (7 applications)

3. It's Skin Macaron Lip Balm

4. Holika Holika S Body Jiggle Patch

5. Holika Holika Honey Sleeping Pack

6. Mizon Water Volume Aqua Gel Cream

7. Razor (???)

I mean...I'm very confused by the lifestyle item being a razor LMAO...but hey- I can use it!



Both the bags included are actually super cute. The BB Bag one is a cute plaid zip-up makeup bag and the tonymoly is a cute blue gingham drawstring pouch.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

I just got my TM bag - not sure what I am going to do with the hair products.....I don't have curly hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My VIP extra is a cute pair of pink socks with the beatrix potter rabbit on it (and the socks have toes..) haha

No word on my April bag.  I hope those garden series masks have variations -I see rose lurking being the marigold!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

omg - that is a straightening perm cream - running away in horror!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> omg - that is a straightening perm cream - running away in horror!


Yeah no way I'll use that, I can't imagine putting that into my hair. I don't know why of all the TM products that would be included. Everything else I use though. I am fairly new to Korean beauty, so picked this one up to see what other products are in this line, plus I've been wanting to try the Black sugar scrub.

I don't subscribe to this bag, just pick up an occasional bag here and there (like Miss Jexie's!), as I still have so many products I need to use up first. Plus I need to cancel some other subscription as I seem to have too many. Even have subs for my dog! I'm insane.

Thanks Miss Jexie for posting the spoilers!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> Yeah no way I'll use that, I can't imagine putting that into my hair.* I don't know why of all the TM products that would be included. *Everything else I use though. I am fairly new to Korean beauty, so picked this one up to see what other products are in this line, plus I've been wanting to try the Black sugar scrub.
> 
> I don't subscribe to this bag, just pick up an occasional bag here and there (like Miss Jexie's!), as I still have so many products I need to use up first. Plus I need to cancel some other subscription as I seem to have too many. Even have subs for my dog! I'm insane.
> 
> Thanks Miss Jexie for posting the spoilers!!


I don't quite understand it either.   I can understand a deep moisturizing treatment or something for your hair, but this....even if I had curly hair, the warnings on this product make me say "no way".  A nice foot scrub would have been nice to go along with the pumice stones....


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> Yeah no way I'll use that, I can't imagine putting that into my hair. I don't know why of all the TM products that would be included. Everything else I use though. I am fairly new to Korean beauty, so picked this one up to see what other products are in this line, plus I've been wanting to try the Black sugar scrub.
> 
> I don't subscribe to this bag, just pick up an occasional bag here and there (like Miss Jexie's!), as I still have so many products I need to use up first. Plus I need to cancel some other subscription as I seem to have too many. Even have subs for my dog! I'm insane.
> 
> Thanks Miss Jexie for posting the spoilers!!


You're very welcome! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> I don't quite understand it either.   I can understand a deep moisturizing treatment or something for your hair, but this....even if I had curly hair, the warnings on this product make me say "no way".  A nice foot scrub would have been nice to go along with the pumice stones....


Eesh..I didn't really look into the detail of the hair products before I ran out the door for work- I assumed that it was just a straightening treatment like you can grab at the drugstore from John Frieda or something lol. Maybe I won't be trying it out after all. My hair is thin and damaged enough as it is to risk putting something in it that could make it worse!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

Also, I just want to mention to anyone that may have been confused or upset about myself and Saffyra discussing our Beauteque Bags here on the site: We were not compensated in _any_ way, shape or form. Neither of us received a penny from the sales, and the only free thing we received was the bag itself for review purposes.

The only hand I had in the production of the bag was only choosing the products and nothing more than that. 

I've hidden any posts that have been reported, and apologize if any of you felt that it was unfair or against MuT rules for me to be discussing it- I was just really excited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melissa Emerich (Apr 6, 2015)

@@MissJexie I happened across your blog and missed the sale of your collab bag but got in for preorders. It looks amazing and I'm excited to get it XD


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

catspajamas said:


> @@MissJexie I happened across your blog and missed the sale of your collab bag but got in for preorders. It looks amazing and I'm excited to get it XD


Thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually going to check in with Beauteque tomorrow to see where they are at with the pre-ordered bags- I want to make sure everything is on track and that they'll be going out as soon as possible ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 6, 2015)

No compensation here! Just the bag for review. And I got SUPER lucky because my first one got lost so they had to send me a second one and that's why I was able to do a giveaway with the first one when it eventually showed up.

I also am HORRIFIED by the inclusion of a straightening perm!!  Plus half the people don't have curly hair and that's a chancy item to put in to begin with AND it's the most expensive item in the bag.

I had to downgrade my bag-love because of it.  If it had been shampoo and conditioner I'd have loved the bag better (even though I hate getting hair product) just because it's a lot more usable by the average person...  Hair straightening kit? Not so much.  Urgh.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 6, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ah....but do they work?


Of course not! I wish they did!!  But one of them is a nice moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The other two... not so much.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> No compensation here! Just the bag for review. And I got SUPER lucky because my first one got lost so they had to send me a second one and that's why I was able to do a giveaway with the first one when it eventually showed up.
> 
> I also am HORRIFIED by the inclusion of a straightening perm!!  Plus half the people don't have curly hair and that's a chancy item to put in to begin with AND it's the most expensive item in the bag.
> 
> *I had to downgrade my bag-love because of it.  If it had been shampoo and conditioner I'd have loved the bag better (even though I hate getting hair product) just because it's a lot more usable by the average person...  Hair straightening kit? Not so much.  Urgh.*



Same here.  That hair product just tainted this bag for me.   I have to put up with those annoying hair packs (which I never use) but at least those are cheap.  I was shocked when I saw this product in here.

I watched a youtube demo on this and that is how I know it is a chemical straightening product.  It is very popular with the men, the 2 demos I found were done by men....


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I watched a youtube demo on this and that is how I know it is a chemical straightening product.  It is very popular with the men, the 2 demos I found were done by men....


You're hard core! I read the back of the box and was like wtf?! Plus it has all these scary warnings, I wouldn't use it if you paid me to!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> You're hard core! I read the back of the box and was like wtf?! Plus it has all these scary warnings, I wouldn't use it if you paid me to!


yep, those warnings are a major giveaway that this product is pretty heavy duty....


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep, those warnings are a major giveaway that this product is pretty heavy duty....


Yep...definitely passing this on to someone who is braver than I am lol I appreciate the research you did on it though- I figured it was just a straightening treatment but the ridiculous process alone was enough to make me not bother using it. Wash your hair, towel dry, apply first product and wait, rinse first product, blow dry hair on cool setting. Apply second product and wait, rinse second product, blow dry hair AGAIN. UHM...SERIOUSLY?? lol nooo thanks


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 7, 2015)

Seriously what was Beauteque's thinking behind the hair straightening product inclusion!? A shampoo &amp; conditioner for straight hair fine but a chemical process for straightening - urghh. That'll go straight in the bin as I already have poker straight hair (as does my Mum) and I don't think I'd even try and give it away. There's so many other Tony Moly products they could have included but shoved in that (probably got it for peanuts as a job lot). Not impressed


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow glad I never chose that bag to buy . The hair products were a turn off just by looking at the photo. But seriously a chemical hair treatment is a Nono as its only suitable for a select few people.

I've been so busy with work lately I'm barely online much it's gone crazy stupid.

I've cut back on box subs and I'm not bothering with mask maven or genies box for the month . Totally using up all my cleanser stash at present . Some from memebox hit the bin as too harsh or not cleaning enough . Face creams I'm down too drastically as the skin is drinking them then I will only hit my bounce creams .

Ive read up on the threads here and caught up . And my snack subs are increasing in arrival is it bad I don't miss memebox arriving every 2 days. I look at them now well haven't the past month and think they have totally changed as a company .

I can't believe people think that blogger collab bags were being paid by commission on all the sales or have I read that wrong . Also seriously I've read the posts and all was done was happy chat and banter over their bag . Who wouldn't be happy and want people to know about it .


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you think it is worth the time to send a message to beauteque and let them know about how wrong it was to include a hair perm kit in this bag? 

I don't want to be the only one witching about it - haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Do you think it is worth the time to send a message to beauteque and let them know about how wrong it was to include a hair perm kit in this bag?
> 
> I don't want to be the only one witching about it - haha


i think those of you who bought it should do if it wasn't a product you can use, they need this kind of feed back from people so it doesn't happen again or go in a bag again, if people don't complain or give feedback think of the 100 people who bought the bag was upset and didn't speak up and think to themselves I'm not buying another bag from them again, and go elsewhere,business lost.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i think those of you who bought it should do if it wasn't a product you can use, they need this kind of feed back from people so it doesn't happen again or go in a bag again, if people don't complain or give feedback think of the 100 people who bought the bag was upset and didn't speak up and think to themselves I'm not buying another bag from them again, and go elsewhere,business lost.


thanks @@Lorna ljblog - I did purchase my bag and paid for shipping (there was no free shipping on this puppy, even when I put in more products in my cart to get to $35.00!! ) 

I will email them.  I am sure all of my complaints do not endear me to beauteque - haha.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 7, 2015)

but that is the point constructive criticism , they need to understand the 90%off there customers don't have permed hair,, 

mine is short ,fine and very straight, a messy pixie cut, so its serums ,oils,masks and shampoo and conditioners and wax and creams that i would use , not a chemical perm straightener.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog  I posted on the beauteque facebook group that they host...Hopefully, they will take it as an honest opinion for future bags.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 7, 2015)

I've emailed them as well as its a useless product for a lot of folk and not what I would have expected from a Tony Moly bag (cute fruit items yes). It's expensive enough as it is getting the bags sent to the UK without having to chuck out stuff as its no use whatsoever.

(and I hadn't complained for a while about anything too...)


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 7, 2015)

double post - ipad been playing up since I loaded iOS 8 grrrrr


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Wow glad I never chose that bag to buy . The hair products were a turn off just by looking at the photo. But seriously a chemical hair treatment is a Nono as its only suitable for a select few people.
> 
> I've been so busy with work lately I'm barely online much it's gone crazy stupid.
> 
> ...


Nope, you read correctly. We had someone upset about us discussing the bags, however I think they were under the impression that we were getting commission for them- But you're right- we were both very excited about it and just wanted to share it with all our makeuptalk ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in total agreement with you about the sub boxes. Even though we run blogs, sometimes i see my bank account draining and the products I'm getting are just stacking up to the rafters. Recently a new sub box offered me a generous coupon to try their service and even WITH the coupon I was like "hmm...I could get this box of nice stuff that I'll never use, or go out to dinner with my fiance..." While I will always get some sort of subscriptions for review purposes, I can't help but be relieved that I have less memeboxes pouring in my door. I FINALLY have the time and the focus to USE the products that I kept receiving! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the perm treatment, I really think it was one of two things: beauteque thought it was a straightening treatment and not a perm (similar to the john frieda straightening products) OR, they were able to get a large amount of them at a discount and didn't really pay attention to what it actually was...possibly a combination of the two. Either way, since it's the highest value item in the bag and cannot be used by the majority of people who got the bag, I can't help but feel like it was a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm going to email them about the hair product, as I just want to give them feedback. They were super nice about one bag I purchased, they had run out of the toner and let me pick another one. I am just going to let them know that I loved the other products, but the hair product is not something that many people can use. Just for any future bags they create, that kind of thing they may want to stay away from. I appreciate being able to try new products, but very few people could use a hair straightener.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

I suggested that they change the future sales of this bag to allow a choice for that hair product.   If I hadn't of purchased it already and then saw Miss Jexie's spoilers, there is no way I would have gotten it.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

btw - for those who got the essence lip balm - it smells like spiced apples!!  doesn't taste like it, but the scent is very nice.  I like their kiss kiss lip balms - I own the limited editions from sephora - the honey &amp; blueberry - and think they make great little gifts too!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, if they read my review, they'll see that I hated that inclusion.  But they probably don't read them so I should email them, too, and say wtf?! Srsly?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like Alidolly said... of all the TM items, why on earth put something so useless?!


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 8, 2015)

Defo agree it should have been a choice item (as there was no way I'd have chosen it!). As to whether they believe it was merely a shampoo set, I find that hard to believe as surely they would have checked before they made the order (if not, someone should get their backside kicked!). They did know though when they added them to the bag if the printed card has the details of the product and what it does so no excuse there.

Thankfully I like the other products so happy to receive those (my bag still says waitijg fulfilment anyway despite being ordered the day of release). Perhaps I should email them again and ask them not to put the hair straightener in lol!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 8, 2015)

@@Alidolly mine is still in fulfillment and I received it on monday!  I never got a tracking number so it was a surprise to get it.  They probably already shipped it out.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 8, 2015)

@@biancardi - ah poop, was hoping asking them not to include the product might have reached them in time. I'd rather they shove in two of the kiss kiss lip products than the hair straightener - at least I would use one of those even if its a lot cheaper product. I'd take the hit slightly that way financially but have something I could use.

Oh well...was worth a try. They haven't responded to either email I've sent nor to Instagram message so head below parapet I think in the beauteque office.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

So just a quick little note on the Hanaka sheet masks-

I have been having AMAZING luck with my skin lately. The combination of products I'm using is really agreeing with me and I haven't had a single breakout in weeks, which has never happened before in my life lol. I decided to give the Hanaka Oil Control Sheet Mask a try last night and I woke up this morning to a cluster of pimples on my lower left cheek, one small cystic bump on my chin and another small cystic bump on the right side of my nose. 

My skin has been as flawless as it has ever been for weeks now, so I'm pretty sure it's the sheet mask causing this most recent breakout. I'm not saying that this will happen for everyone, but if you have very acne-prone skin like I do, you might want to use caution before using it!


----------



## blm00 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is my first month with Beauteque.  I got an e-mail from them saying my box had shipped, but no tracking info, and I couldn't find any tracking info when I logged in to my account.  Is this normal?  I'm assuming it is, but I find it very annoying.  I really like to track my shipments so I know when to expect them.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

blm00 said:


> This is my first month with Beauteque.  I got an e-mail from them saying my box had shipped, but no tracking info, and I couldn't find any tracking info when I logged in to my account.  Is this normal?  I'm assuming it is, but I find it very annoying.  I really like to track my shipments so I know when to expect them.


I don't believe they send out tracking info from what I've seen here on the threads, although I could be wrong on that. I totally understand wanting to track your packages- I have an entire folder on my email account that is for tracking numbers and I check them every day LOL


----------



## veritazy (Apr 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I had to downgrade my bag-love because of it.  If it had been shampoo and conditioner I'd have loved the bag better (even though I hate getting hair product) just because it's a lot more usable by the average person...  Hair straightening kit? Not so much.  Urgh.


^^ yes this.

I love my bed hair and will never want straight silk-like hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> personal preference tho...and I agree that shampoos and conditioners are more...desired in bags these days.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Apr 11, 2015)

Haven't read this board for weeks, since I let my sub expire and am dismayed to see such things as a straightening perm, a "jiggle patch" (really?  REALLY???), and a razor.  Beauteque, you have truly lost me.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Haven't read this board for weeks, since I let my sub expire and am dismayed to see such things as a straightening perm, a "jiggle patch" (really?  REALLY???), and a razor.  Beauteque, you have truly lost me.


Yea I definitely think whoever is making choice for these bags needs to be schooled in kbeauty, in what the kbeauty customer is looking for, and the wide variety of inexpensive products that could be put into a bag like this that aren't a $1 store razor, perm kit, and cellulite patch. Weirdly enough, the patch is something they spoiled and I'm not even sure why.

I just think maybe it's a lack of knowledge on their part regarding the types of products people would like to see in their bags. idk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All I can say is, While I wasn't totally furious with the bags like some people, I agree that they've lost their luster a bit. Memebox had these moments with their boxes too, so I'm hoping they can pull it together and start curating bags like the Head to Toe Milk Bag, which in my opinion, was almost perfectly curated.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought the head to toes breakfast bag today. I'm looking forward to it.

@MissJexie  Congratulations on curating a bag!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I bought the head to toes breakfast bag today. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> @MissJexie  Congratulations on curating a bag!!!


Thank you doll! &lt;3 ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 14, 2015)

April's Mask Maven

It looks better than last months!



Spoiler







I got

2 Holika Holika Juicy Masks - pom and mango

2 MBD masks - coix seed &amp; red wine

2 hanaka masks - royal jelly + Q10 and a 2-step acne pore mask - this is a peel off mask

1 LEADERS MASK - woooooooottt!!  It is an amino claring mask

1 Etude House I need you collagen mask

1 tonymoly red cheeks mask


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 15, 2015)

And still I wait 1 month later for any indication that my honey bag is coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 15, 2015)

@@ChullBird have you tried giving them an ultimatum? i.e. If I have not received the bag by a certain date I will contact my credit card company to begin a cash back for non delivery of item. Worked for me in the past (suddenly received the bag a few days later) - worth a try?


----------



## theori3 (Apr 15, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> And still I wait 1 month later for any indication that my honey bag is coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks like they just posted on FB that they have gotten all of the items in for the Honey Bag pre-orders.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It looks like they just posted on FB that they have gotten all of the items in for the Honey Bag pre-orders.


Thanks for the info! I was wondering when they might ship since I had preordered one and seems like it was so long ago.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep! So sorry it took me so long to get over here to post about it, I've been so insanely busy lately working my regular job, and recently started a second job...ugh I need to hire an assistant that will work for cookies or something lol

Elina let me know that they recieved the products for the oh honey bag and have already shipped out most of the bags. The US buyers will be getting them within a week and international within a couple of weeks!


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 16, 2015)

It did say it would take 3 weeks, I guess I just missed their facebook post.

This is my first purchase from them so I wasn't entirely sure what to expect.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonder who theyll collab with next from the bloggers?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Wonder who theyll collab with next from the bloggers?


I saw the email too and wondering the same thing.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

I know I applied because I have a great bag in mind for citrus lovers, but I doubt I will be picked.  My blog is not fancy and it doesn't have that many readers.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 16, 2015)

@@biancardi - you never know..never say never and all that. A citrus bag would be nice for the summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

I got someone else's April bag - neither the sleeping pack or the lip balm were my choices and I filled out that options request the second I got it.  I am not pleased with this.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2015)

I didn't get the sleeping pack I chose either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel like in theory it's a really wonderful thing to do... to allow us a choice.

But in practice, especially as they gain subscribers, it just seems a recipe for disappointment.

With no choice, you're just happy with what you got (or not, but you know what I mean).


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I didn't get the sleeping pack I chose either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I feel like in theory it's a really wonderful thing to do... to allow us a choice.
> 
> ...


yeah, but seriously - both of my items?  I expect them to honor a paying customers options and let them know.  And I did my options like the minute I got the email.     I am feeling a little let down by them - between this and the horrible perm kit in the tonymoly bag, the shipping issues, lack of communication, I am now souring on them.  I gave them several months to get their act together, which is more than I give most subs.  

I am not saying I won't purchase anything from them again, but I feel they are really messing up here.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yeah, but seriously - both of my items?  I expect them to honor a paying customers options and let them know.  And I did my options like the minute I got the email.     I am feeling a little let down by them - between this and the horrible perm kit in the tonymoly bag, the shipping issues, lack of communication, I am now souring on them.  I gave them several months to get their act together, which is more than I give most subs.
> 
> I am not saying I won't purchase anything from them again, but I feel they are really messing up here.


Oh, I agree! You should definitely receive replacements since they sent you the wrong thing.  I hope they do that for you.

I've never been 100% on Beauteque.  Too many issues with shipping and wrong products, etc. I love what they're trying to do, it's just the execution that's is severely lacking. I do think they're working on it, though. So I'm not giving up on them just yet. But if I'm spending my hard earned money, it's going to be on a head to toe bag, I'll just say that. And seriously, that TM perm kit better have been the last time we ever see anything like that. That was just unreal.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 17, 2015)

I've given Beauteque the benefit a couple of times now and they continue to disappoint. They still haven't got a decent international shipper. I've been told the tony moly bag has shipped but been given no tracking number. When you're the other side of the world, you really want to be able to see where the package has gone and roughly when it'll be delivered. Its not difficult, other companies can manage it fine so why are they so terrible at it?

I miss memebox..sure they took ages to arrive but their tracking was spot on and "most" of the time the products were excellent. For an American company, I expect a high level of service and am just not getting it from Beauteque.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I know I applied because I have a great bag in mind for citrus lovers, but I doubt I will be picked.  My blog is not fancy and it doesn't have that many readers.


That won't matter! I don't think Beauteque has ever asked a blogger how many readers they have before they collaborate. You have a strong voice in the kbeauty/beauty blogger community so don't sell yourself short! I think you'd curate an absolutely fantastic bag!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> That won't matter! I don't think Beauteque has ever asked a blogger how many readers they have before they collaborate. You have a strong voice in the kbeauty/beauty blogger community so don't sell yourself short! I think you'd curate an absolutely fantastic bag!


thank you miss jexie!!  If I don't get picked, I will post my dream bag here so you will what you all missed out on!! haha


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 17, 2015)

I haven't ordered anything from Beauteque yet but I would totally get on board for @@biancardi's citrus themed bag!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

OMG - I got an email - I am one of 8 finalists in their blogger bags!  Only 3 can be selected!  I am so jazzed!!

plus, on good news - beauteque is sending me my selections for the honey and lip balm - so I am really happy about that too!


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 17, 2015)

Way to go @@biancardi - fingers crossed for you doll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When will they let u know if you've been chosen?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

well, they are basing on the likes on the instagram picture and the contest ends on 4/24.  After that, they will tally the 8 ladies IG photos with the likes, and along with the reasons and the blog content, that is how they will determine which 3 to pick. 

I am not sure when they will let the winners know...but I am just happy that I made it to the top 8!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I got an email - I am one of 8 finalists in their blogger bags!  Only 3 can be selected!  I am so jazzed!!
> 
> plus, on good news - beauteque is sending me my selections for the honey and lip balm - so I am really happy about that too!


Yay that's awesome!! How are they choosing them? If we get to vote, you have mine!!

Edit: ohhh instagram etc I see! Missed your response. Ugh good luck I hope you win!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

New May BB bag Choices and Spoiler are here!





What do we think?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> New May BB bag Choices and Spoiler are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the nicest smelling person at my job!  lol

I went with the lime spray as my first choice and the lime lip balm (as it isn't really lime)  I am feeling green...lol

I know that the rose product will not be used.  Thankfully, that is what giveaways are for!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Yay that's awesome!! How are they choosing them? If we get to vote, you have mine!!
> 
> Edit: ohhh instagram etc I see! Missed your response. Ugh good luck I hope you win!!


thank you!

yeah, I don't have a lot of followers on IG, but I hope I get a decent amount of likes, but they will also take in consideration the blog content and my original reasons why I should curate for them.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am the nicest smelling person at my job!  lol
> 
> I went with the lime spray as my first choice and the lime lip balm (as it isn't really lime)  I am feeling green...lol
> 
> I know that the rose product will not be used.  Thankfully, that is what giveaways are for!


Yea I can imagine the green and yellow tints will still come out pink, if other brands lip tints are any indication. The lime mist sounds good- perfect for the warmer weather! 

I won't be using the rose essence mist, either, but it seems like it could be a nice product, I'm just pretty dang sure I won't like the scent.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

it would be cool if it was lime green - I would use that at the beach!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2015)

I ended up going with the lime mist and lime green lip stuff too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> They sounded so "fresh" . I wouldn't mind the peach spray either so I picked that as my 2nd choice. I'm hoping the green is a "normal" color, I can't pull off green, even at the beach! lol


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 17, 2015)

@@biancardi I am excited for you!

I received my Head to Toes bag and am happy. Everything looks great.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 17, 2015)

I went for peach and the lime and green . My April bb bag shipped today so the email states this is just stupid late every month . I really can't believe how lax it is . I won't be renewing my sub. If arrives too late I even review nowadays. May get the head to toe and such bags though if they are good . If I don't receive the choices I've chosen this time I will get a refund and cancel the remaining sub it's so hit and miss.

Well done biancardi


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

@@Alidolly @@PA Anna @@Lorna ljblog  I forgot to thank you all!


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 18, 2015)

I think this month's box looks great! I'm so tempted.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 18, 2015)

@@biancardi Good luck for the collab, hun!! :3

Really excited about these collabs. I wrote to Elina before the event to tell them that blogger collabs are hugely successful and could be the real winner event for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad that they are bringing it back! 

Also very excited about May's bag. Look at those spring colors and scents~ &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

My April bag just got here! So excited to try the blueberry honey sleeping pack. It wasn't my first choice but I'm still excited to use it tonight.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> My April bag just got here! So excited to try the blueberry honey sleeping pack. It wasn't my first choice but I'm still excited to use it tonight.


It's the best. I swear.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally got my Honey bag I had pre-ordered! Love it!!! Great curation @@MissJexie ! So bummed I missed out on the other bag by @@Saffyra . Hopefully @@biancardi gets picked next or any other MUT lady so we can keep getting these awesome MUT ladies' curations coming.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of the Honey bag I got. Love the pouch it was in too (sorry no pic)


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 21, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here is a pic of the Honey bag I got. Love the pouch it was in too (sorry no pic)


Yayy! I'm so happy they're all finally arriving I thought they'd never show up! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 22, 2015)

I got mine yesterday too. Samsies as Reija's.

Used one of the bath fizzers tonight. I don't know if I care for the smell (I don't hate it) but it made my skin feel relatively soft.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 22, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I got mine yesterday too. Samsies as Reija's.
> 
> Used one of the bath fizzers tonight. I don't know if I care for the smell (I don't hate it) but it made my skin feel relatively soft.


I thought the smell was quite strong too, honestly. I loved the black sugar ones so I chose the honey ones for the bag, but they were a bit too much for my taste. I actually filled my washing machine with hot water and plopped one in there and let it fizz down a bit and then ran a cycle to freshen my machine haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 22, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I thought the smell was quite strong too, honestly. I loved the black sugar ones so I chose the honey ones for the bag, but they were a bit too much for my taste. I actually filled my washing machine with hot water and plopped one in there and let it fizz down a bit and then ran a cycle to freshen my machine haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is actually an excellent idea. If I had my own washer, I would do that.

I found the smell died down after awhile and it wasn't that long lasting on my skin. But my cat wanted to get in the tub with me...but I was scared to let her get in with me because of it.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2015)

I never thought to do that with the washer. What a great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm looking forward to trying this in the bath though. Maybe my daughter will try it instead of me because she loves taking a bath with fizzy bath bombs.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Am parting ways with beauteque as fed up with the extremely poor international shipping and having to chase every single order. When I ask for the tracking number they won't give it and I've to threaten chargeback before they seem to do anything. Enough is enough - I'm out.


----------



## Impulsivelycute (Apr 23, 2015)

Still waiting for Beauteque to get their stuff straight with international. I too keep asking for the tracking number for my March BB Bag and all they give me is 'It's on the way'. That's it. No other response not even a tracking number. I just received my April bag today thinking it was going to be the March Bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also I signed up when they had a promo for the 3,6, annual ? free gift. I signed up for the 3 month subscription with a free gift in every bag but only received it in the February one. I don't know if there is one in the March bag but I know for sure there isn't one in the April bag.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 24, 2015)

I honestly do not know why they can't provide the tracking number when asked. Its not a trade secret or something!! They just say they'll talk to their shipper and find out what's happening and sorry. No, I want to be able to see when it was shipped and where it is. By not providing this info I will assume it hasn't actually been shipped or it was shipped much later than you claimed in a previous email so have lied to me.

@@Impulsivelycute - threaten to do a cashback if they don't deliver within say 14 days and say you're making "time of the essence" and failure to do so is a breach of contract. Seems to get them moving whenever I mention it so may be worth a shot...good luck!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know WHY they're not providing tracking numbers, especially to International customers?

I'm just wondering if someone has asked them or if they've responded as to why. I feel like when you're waiting for an international order having a tracking number eases some of the stress of wondering where it is. I bet they'd receive less complaints and messages wondering where things are if they just provided tracking.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 24, 2015)

@@MissJexie I've asked repeatedly for the tracking number and one time they claimed they hadn't received it from the courier company but would "find out what was happening". They consistently ignore requests for it and I noted the tony moly bag (which arrived today) had Royal Mail 48 on it (which in the uk is 48 hour delivery). There was NO other sticker on it so and had their address etc so make of that as you will...if it HAS been shipped 48 hours ago then they lied about shipping it a few weeks back and THAT might be the reason they won't provide tracking numbers as would prove they hadnt sent them out when they claim they do...purely speculation but without any other reason, its the one that's the most logical.

I'm also not in love at all with the tony moly bag. The hair straightener stuff stinks and is currently in the bin. Even the rest of the bag is meh at best. I loved your honey bag as that at least had good products but this is just thrown together..thought I'd seen the last of that from memebox but looks like beauteque may have hired their curator lol!

I've ordered some of mask genie's animal masks and will see what the turnaround for international shipping for that is like. If its good (and I don't get hammered for VAT) then I'll maybe order more from her. I won't however be back to beauteque. They've had their chance and continue to severely disappoint.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 24, 2015)

Finally got my April bag today . Love it got all my first choices mmm macaroon .


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 25, 2015)

That's great Lorna - glad you can still get your K beauty fix without the streaming eyes and nose (which would kinda spoil the look lol!)

I honestly do not know what the issue is with the international shipping and why its so pitifully slow. I like the bags (well most of them - dislike the Tony Moly one) and like trying different thins but the shipping is just so bad I can get stuff from S Korea quicker and cheaper so will be buying from there from now on I think.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't see me

Renewing subscription due to the shipping taking so long . It arrives way too late to blog post

Or review and also the fact we get shipping at the start and do the month yet wait far too long then find that the actual parcel has a UK 48 hr postage stamp and no actual postal date it was posted . Now I don't see how it has a UK postal sticker on unless it is bulk shipped then repackaged on UK soil by someone . Something is not ringing right here . Yet the mask bag ships and arrives in 4 days .

I will still get the limited bags but it seems that the shipping has been hiked up lately


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 28, 2015)

Lorna - that was what was confusing me (though according to my OH, the 48 could be the delivery depot rather than the postal service but he wasn't 100% sure - he worked for a courier company after Uni but that was a LONG time ago!). If it IS the postal service then it doesn't make much sense right enough. Either way, I've had enough of their excuses as well so will get my products elsewhere from now on (not that I actually need anything for the next 5 years or so lol!)


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 28, 2015)

If it makes you ladies feel any better (which I'm sure it doesn't...lol) I'm not really impressed with them either and I live in the states. I enjoyed the honey bag I purchased, but it is highly unlikely I will ever buy anything else from them again. I feel like they have the absolute worst communication ever. Not everyone follows social media, so if there are delays, you need to find a better way to reach out to your customers. Or you know, they could even bother to let you know that your packages have shipped.


----------



## Alidolly (May 1, 2015)

For those even remotely interested, beauteque head to toe May seems to be all about lips this month....


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2015)

meh, pass.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2015)

I was relieved to see that there were lip color choices so no orange! Yay!


----------



## veritazy (May 2, 2015)

I love Etude lips stuff and I am all into the lip craze so I don't mind it. Hopefully receiving colors that I love and  just one hidden gem will make the bag for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Just thought I should post this since its not up;



Spoiler


----------



## Alidolly (May 4, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners of the blogger conp. I'm sure all the bags curated will be fabulous. If it were any other company I'd probably buy at least one of them but just don't trust Beauteque to deliver. Despite ordering the day some of these bags come out, they seem to take FOREVER to arrive and I've to continually contact the company for information as they won't provide the tracking number even after repeatedly asking for it. Why they won't provide this is anyone's guess but I simply don't trust them now. So, good luck with the bags and hope they are a great success.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

who won?!


----------



## Alidolly (May 7, 2015)

@@glamour and giggles

@@beauty finds for me

@a newly minted sub box addict

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (May 7, 2015)

Congrats @@biancardi! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2015)

Got my May bag today I like it the peach face mist is refreshing . The freebie this month was another sleep cover from a few months ago so I now have a blue and a pink one . Shipping was way faster this month . The lip balm I got in green was nice lacking in scent but is nice and moisturising


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog wow - you got your bag quicker than me!  Mine should be here tomorrow...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Lorna ljblog wow - you got your bag quicker than me! Mine should be here tomorrow...


yeah I know shocked the postage said priority mail will look at label later after work as it was different but it still had tracking number as usual yet why they can't send us it I still don't understand . Just chosen my June nail polish option 2 is first choice 1 is second choice . Up for the face mask and the hand cream


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yeah I know shocked the postage said priority mail will look at label later after work as it was different but it still had tracking number as usual yet why they can't send us it I still don't understand . Just chosen my June nail polish option 2 is first choice 1 is second choice . Up for the face mask and the hand cream


That was my choice too!  Yes, June's bag looks amazing!


----------



## Cupcakes (May 16, 2015)

I'm enjoying all the spoiler posts!


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2015)

My May bag got here yesterday. After trying the mist (I got the lime scent) I really like it. It's refreshing. It's not a strong scent, just smells refreshing. I'll be using this for sure. (If I just remember to get it out in the huge sea of products I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> ) I got the lip balm in green as well and it's super moisturizing. I'm looking forward to using the rose essence. I like rose scents as long as they are not too strong. I tried the essence on the back of the hand and the scent is great. Not too over powering, just a nice rose scent. I don't use curlers but I'll give this one a try. I've never been a fan of curlers and have tried too many to count. They are just not a tool for me. EL mascara gives me the results without having to use a curler. Curlers are too much work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2015)

One more spoiler for next month's bag (from FB)



Spoiler











Loving this! Never tried anything from that brand other than their delicious-tasting lip tint (which fell short other than its taste). Not supposed to eat your makeup but oh well..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2015)

Beauteque has a new head to toe bag in aloe vera - I did purchase this one, as it is the season for aloe vera!!

there are 7 full sized items in here - 2 spoilers below.


----------



## theori3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Did anyone who has canceled their subscription randomly get charged today? I got an email from Beauteque today saying that my subscription was in danger of expiring because my card info is no longer up to date, but I canceled my subscription a couple of months ago.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 15, 2015)

Beauteque seem to have had a major security breach or something as they attempted to take vast sums of money from some people's accts (to the tune of $5000!!).

If anyone has purchased or has a subscription, I'd immediately check your acct and see if there has been any attempt to remove money. [i was notified by another member about this and is quite rightly fuming as she's had to cancel the card].

Hopefully its a one off and no one else has had the same thing happen but better to do a quick check online / by phone with your bank / CC just in case.

[and no, I'm not trying to scaremonger, the person involved may post about it but with it being raised about emails sent I thought it worth mentioning in case there are others affected as would hate people to be charged twice or extra money and not notice - especially if its not a big amount like this one was).

Edit - on mobile so spelling mistake with tiny screen!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 15, 2015)

I was checking emails on way from home 6 missed voicemails and texts . Email from Beauteque 2.56 calls from fraud squad 2.59 . Finally finish sorting the crapola out wat after 6 pm after work . So not even remotely happy $5000 was attempted to be taken . Then when it was declined $250 was tried again . I'm now cardless for the week . No answer from Beauteque as of yet either . I cancelled my account . Was going to buy the odd head to toe . Right now the bank say the company are classed high risk and red flagged due to such huge amounts being demanded.

Will not be going near again . If you cancel your subscriptions why the hell are they still attempting to take money from your account.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG.  Thanks for alerting us here.   I checked my bank account and it is just the one charge for my monthly bag - but this does not sound good for beauteque.

then again, our own government servers have been hacked by the Chinese government, so I am not shocked about these things anymore

I do think, as I get these types of emails from other sites where I have my CC on file, that the notification about the card expiring doesn't necessary mean that they are charging you.

I do wish there was a way to remove the CC completely from some of these places, but I've seen it before with other companies.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 15, 2015)

My card wasn't expiring . I cancelled both my subscriptions. They decided to help themselves and try and renew my cancelled subscriptions I've just had fraud sqaud call again same company and this time smaller amount funnily enough for the mask bag . No I won't be emailing the company thru can damn well sort there mess out .


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> My card wasn't expiring . I cancelled both my subscriptions. They decided to help themselves and try and renew my cancelled subscriptions I've just had fraud sqaud call again same company and this time smaller amount funnily enough for the mask bag . No I won't be emailing the company thru can damn well sort there mess out .


hi lorna, I was referring to theori3's post when I wrote that, as I didn't know you had cancelled your subs when this happened to you.

I don't blame you for not wanting to deal with beauteque on this matter - this is just horrible...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 15, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Did anyone who has canceled their subscription randomly get charged today? I got an email from Beauteque today saying that my subscription was in danger of expiring because my card info is no longer up to date, but I canceled my subscription a couple of months ago.


Yep same email as I got . But as they were sending the email they were trying to take money out the account that was cancelled . I'd already .nothing states a payment was going to be taken not that my account says they should of anyway.once cancelled


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

I read your comment on IG, and they haven't responded to you yet?   That is totally shitty.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 15, 2015)

Didn't mean to post then run, my dog had an op today so he's currently crying (he's to wear a cone all week) so head pounding from the Shiba scream. Just hope Beauteque notify everyone affected and make a public apology..though I doubt it given the lies they've told about shipping in the past. Barge and pole spring to mind.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 15, 2015)

They are going for plausible denial - wasn't us your honour - a big boy did it and ran away!! Typical response...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 15, 2015)

Well no email received yet from them so not to urgent getting back to is like they said on IG .


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait, so is the email a phishing scam? With a link that takes you somewhere else to steal your money? Or was there a breach somewhere at Beauteque??

I've used my credit card there though I'm not subscribed (didn't get an email either) but I'm going to run check my accounts just in case. 

Not good!!  I'm so sorry you have to deal with this crap! I had my information taken when a company was hacked and they had to give everyone credit card protection and access to credit reports for five years. So I've got that. No notification yet but I'm not chancing it. I'll be watching closely.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

I know that some folks are mad at beauteque and rightly so, but I do hope that for those who are still sub'd can still discuss the monthly bags.
 
I received my June bag and it is a pretty good.  They are slowly stepping up here. 




 
And I am pleased to see that July's bag will include TheYeon (everyone knows I love the Yeon)
 


 
 
 
I also got the aloe head to toe bag...since folks probably haven't seen this yet, I will put it in a spoiler tag
 



Spoiler



 
It has
 
Nature Republic aloe vera body cream
nature republic smoothing aloe moisture emulsion
w fresh aloe mask sheet
tosowoong pure mask in aloe
welcos aloe vera soothing gel mist
it's skin aloe soothing gel
silicon massage pad


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just opened my bag and was really surprised by all the items. I'm really happy with this month's bag. I will use these items for sure. I can't wait to try the strawberry mask and the peeling gel. I'll use everything in the bag with the exception of the nail polish which I'll give to my daughter. This is a winner for me.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

@Reija  I feel like I opened up a fruit basket!!  haha.  I was hoping for the more darker shade, but I got a pale lavender glitter.   It isn't bad - I use glitters as topcoats, so I think this would look really good over a black nailpolish.  In fact, I might just have to do that tomorrow!!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the charges.  I hope this works out for everyone!

On a side note, I really really love the June bag and their Mask subscription.   It's my second month with them and I am happy with all the wonderful products I'll get to try.  I just discovered the Peach Hand Cream and I'm happy to get another this month.  :wub:


----------



## theori3 (Jun 15, 2015)

I forwarded the email I got to their customer service department (it came from the subscriptions email address), and got an automated reply about them canceling my account. It makes me pretty angry that they apparently didn't even read my email or didn't want to actually address the issue. I sent another email asking why they attempted a charge in the first place, we'll see what happens. I had to cancel the card that was on file earlier this month because the info was stolen, which is why the charge couldn't go through. I wonder if their system does a "test" charge every month to see if a card is still active, and for some reason is doing it for both canceled and active subscriptions--if so, that seems like something they need to stop.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

@theori3  I agree.  I remember one time with another subscription company, I had TO FIGHT to get them to remove my CC information off their system.  There has to be a way to delete it.


----------



## blinded (Jun 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @theori3  I agree.  I remember one time with another subscription company, I had TO FIGHT to get them to remove my CC information off their system.  There has to be a way to delete it.


I know I ended up putting a completely fake number or expiry date (don't remember which) for a certain sub box because they have no way to delete cc info. After reading stories about people being charged months after cancelling, I felt a little uncomfortable with them having my cc number still. And this is a very well known sub that's been around awhile.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 16, 2015)

They have said they will try to take a payment another 9 times I've told them if they do and I have my card cancelled another 9 times due to you trying to take a payment from cancelled accounts I will take it further . My email to them will be long just received it . And lying and asking who told you it was our company makes you look even more unprofessional when the bank fraud squad call 2 mins after you tried to take the money .fuming is not the word . I've had 4 different amounts tried to be taken . You are only admitting to trying to redo a 6 mth sub. Of which over a month ago I emailed and put cancelled on my account took screen shots yet yesterday it said active on my account when in the morning it' did not . I have copies of my emails . Beaiteque don't .


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Ladies!

I know it's been forever and a day since I posted here (I've literally had a packed schedule and juggling 3 jobs, learning a new language and planning on going back to school etc etc etc) but I just wanted to jump in since something was posted in my instagram and I felt the need to say something.

Many of us, myself included, have been customers of Beauteque since they started. Some of us bloggers have personally worked with them as well. I can confidently say that they are not purposefully or maliciously causing the issue here- which was implied by a comment on my instagram post today.

I haven't read through all the details of the situation, and while I think what is going on is awful (it's happened to me years ago and it's a nightmare) I think we need to realize that some of the biggest companies in the entire world have had security breaches and customer information stolen. It's a risk we all take when we make purchases with cards, especially online.

You're welcome to discuss whatever you want, wherever you want, but I would appreciate it if people didn't come onto my instagram and start spreading fear and negative statements about Beauteque. If you'd like to talk about it on your own blog or elsewhere, go for it, but I would appreciate it if you'd keep it there and not on my instagram.

I think it's wrong to bash small companies when something like this happens and post it everywhere you possibly can. It seriously hurts businesses, and when you don't know the entirety of the situation it's probably not the best idea to start yelling about it from the rooftops before it has had a chance to resolve or we actually know all the details.

Beauteque's customer service needs some serious, serious help. But most of us know they are a small company that employs many interns that most likely have no idea how to respond or what to do in a serious situation like this. This does not excuse anything about the situation, but I HIGHLY doubt that Beauteque wants to make this situation any worse than it has to be- I can only hope they take the high road and work through this issue as professionally as possible.

I hope there is a solution, I feel terrible for the person that this affected, but so far it seems like it has only affected one person, thank goodness.

Long story short, I'm simply asking nicely to refrain from using my instagram as a way to make a mountain out of a molehill before the situation has even had a chance to be resolved.

Thanks

And aside from that, I hope all of you ladies are doing well! I miss you guys! &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2015)

@MissJexie  miss you too!!  Stop by and teach us new words  from your new language skill set!!


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 16, 2015)

@@MissJexie sorry you feel that people should not be informed of what this company has been doing to one of their customers and that it should be swept under the carpet. Unlike yourself, I am however VERY aware of what has happened here as I've been in personal contact with the Lorna about it. I realise they are a small company which rely on blogger endorsement but I'd never want to be associated with a company that continually seem to lie to their customers and even presented with the evidence try to maintain it had nothing to do with them. If they have interns then these people so pass any concerns directly to the CEO / managing director to deal with immediately. That's what GOOD businesses would do - not apportion blame on the individual customer when they attempt to take a large amount of money from from their account. It was Lorna's bank that contacted her as they were so concerned by the amount (my bank would do exactly the same and immediately cancel the card). Instead of trying to work WITH lorna to get to the bottom of this and resolve quickly, they have ignored her (and @@theori3 emails). For THAT reason I wanted to warn others to take care with this company. I will not post on any of your beauteque photos again and hope you are never affected by this shitty little company.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 16, 2015)

And before the request for me to be banned from the site are submitted, I'll save you the bother and won't be posting any time soon. If Lorna wants to provide an update of her involvement then that will be up to her. I just hate to see companies treating customers like mushrooms or worse and while you may well have had excellent relations with this company, other people have had the complete opposite.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know the details of this situation. I've just read what has been posted and I wanted to comment here. I haven't checked IG or any other posts outside of MUT. We encourage both good and bad reviews about companies here on MUT and appreciate our members giving a heads up to others if there is a problem with a service or a company. I think it's good that this has been brought to others attention, here on the boards, as to what has happened to Lorna and others. We encourage conversation here and don't expect people to sugar coat things and only post about good things about companies. For the same reasons, we don't censor and delete bad reviews about various companies, even though we get requests all the time. I think people deserve to know if someone has had a bad experience with a company and they want to post about it. It doesn't necessarily mean that others will have that experience as well but it's good for others to know about it.  Our members can make their own decisions based on what they read and if they wish to continue doing business with a company regardless, that's up to them. Nobody is being banned here for discussing this matter. We don't ban people for bad reviews or negative talk about a company or service. We encourage open talk, both good and bad. Hopefully this gets sorted out for the parties involved ASAP. Don't wish that kind of thing to happen to anyone. Anyhow I just wanted to chime in to say thanks for both good and bad being discussed here. Thanks ladies on both sides of the isle.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2015)

I didnt get the impression from miss jexie that we couldnt take about here. My understanding was that she didn't want her personal IG account used for that purposem. I can understand that because I have had both my blog anf IG account used in that manner. I did not read any rude responses so I do not know why anyone would be banned


----------



## theori3 (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't believe there was any security breach with Beauteque's system. They auto-renewed my 3-month subscription in March despite me canceling it, so I notified them, had the account "canceled" again, and received a refund. Apparently it still was not actually canceled, so the subscription auto-renewed again this month. I think that may be the same thing that happened to Lorna, but something went wacky with the charges and they were attempted again and again. I have no idea how many times they tried my card since the account is completely closed.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 16, 2015)

I may have rambled quite a bit, it was very early the AM and I tend to do that...however my point was simply that you're more than welcome to voice your opinion on anything you want, I just ask that it stay off of my personal instagram as I'm not interested in being a part of making a bigger deal out of something than it actually is. I definitely didn't say anything about MuT, nor do I think anyone brought up being banned...idk where that is even coming from, but okay...

So far we have had ONE person be affected by this. So to spend your days copy and pasting negative comments about a company and their fraudulent behavior due to one incident is just strange to me.

I just feel confused as to why you continuously comment and talk about this company when you seem to despise them so much. I don't think I've ever put that much energy or effort into something I hated before. 

I also never said that customers shouldn't be aware of a security breach or an issue with the payment system...however as I've mentioned, there has only been one person here saying they had an issue with this particular situation. That's like one person dying from an illness and calling it an epidemic and freaking everyone out.

IDK...maybe I've been out of the subscription box/beauty "inner circle" too long now but the reaction to all of this seems very dramatic for someone who wasn't even affected by it personally.

But anyway,

@biancardi I have been learning Korean for the past 2 months and it's much more difficult than I could ever anticipate, but it's so much fun and such a beautiful language! I felt like I needed to learn hangul so I could read all those Korean labels on my beauty products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But more importantly, I've been gearing up to move to Korea in a year so I can teach English. I've been super busy but it's been a blast!


----------



## theori3 (Jun 16, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I may have rambled quite a bit, it was very early the AM and I tend to do that...however my point was simply that you're more than welcome to voice your opinion on anything you want, I just ask that it stay off of my personal instagram as I'm not interested in being a part of making a bigger deal out of something than it actually is. I definitely didn't say anything about MuT, nor do I think anyone brought up being banned...idk where that is even coming from, but okay...
> 
> So far we have had ONE person be affected by this. So to spend your days copy and pasting negative comments about a company and their fraudulent behavior due to one incident is just strange to me.
> 
> ...


Two people, actually, they just weren't able to actually charge me at all because I had to close my credit card account a couple of weeks ago.

The email reply they sent me was pretty terrible, basically saying that they charged me in March with no troubles and I've never emailed to cancel, which is a whole lot of BS, as I had to send multiple cancellation emails and had the charge in March refunded. I get that they're a small company, but I also work for a small company that's only been around for a few years, and that's not an excuse to provide such crappy customer service. They need to hire an actual professional to handle billing, canceling, etc., rather than high school students or college interns.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2015)

@@theori3 You are SO right!! They have got to stop with the interns and free/cheap labor and hire people with some experience in customer service. I think that is their number one biggest problem. They're using high school kids who haven't got a clue about how to treat someone respectfully.

As a side note, their June bag was pretty great!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

I really liked the June bag and just made my selection for July.

Here is a spoiler for July per the selection email



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of the June bag I received.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2015)

@@Reija aren't the fruit products GREAT? I mean, they smell so wonderful and I know that the strawberry mask works fantastic (as I already own it)

I also am in love with the peach cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I love the fruity scents. I'm looking forward to using them! I meant to use the strawberry mask last night but ran out of time. It's in my plans to use tonight.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 18, 2015)

I must be the only one who thought the pretty pastel cotton balls were real cotton candy. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm new to K Beauty and was so confused looking at the plastic cup and seeing the Tony Moly Cotton and thinking "wow...I know they make beauty products but they also make food?"  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> I must be the only one who thought the pretty pastel cotton balls were real cotton candy. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm new to K Beauty and was so confused looking at the plastic cup and seeing the Tony Moly Cotton and thinking "wow...I know they make beauty products but they also make food?"  :wub:



I wish they would include some Korean sweets in their boxes!! haha


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I tried the strawberry mask last night and all is can say is wow. The mask smelled so good. I loved the texture and the little spoon to scoop it out with. This is unlike any other clay type mask I've tried. After my skin felt and looked so good. So much more even toned and my pores looked so much better. Our 5 year-old saw the cotton cup on my desk and was like "mom, I didn't know you got cotton candy". He had to touch it to make sure it wasn't cotton candy. He wouldn't believe me when I said it's just little cotton balls because of the way to cup and the cotton looked inside.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2015)

baviphat (or as I like to call them baby phat) makes some amazing products!   I have tried quite a few - I love  the mango steam cream.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I want to try more of their products now. Thanks for the info @@biancardi! I can't wait to use the peach mini peeling gel also. Since I didn't have the strawberry mask before, this product alone made this month's bag worth it to me. I just can't get over how much better the Korean brands perform from the western products for way less money. I've used so many high-end brands over the years and I've never been this impressed with any of the products than I have with the Korean ones I've used and tried for fraction of the cost. No wonder Western brands are trying to figure out how they can be included in this Korean skin care popularity.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 22, 2015)

There is a new best of the best bag that includes products from February, March and April bags. http://www.beauteque.com/best-of-the-bb-bags-1/

There is also a coupon for 10% off with code *[SIZE=11.5pt]BBBestE[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11.5pt]

[/SIZE]*


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jun 22, 2015)

after much vacillating I joined beauteque a few weeks ago got my first bag really like it am gonna try the strawberry mask will let you know what I think   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jun 24, 2015)

used both the strawberry mask and peach peel today like them both very much


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

I actually bought the petit art perfume just because I like Lana Del Rey. It does smell like green tea.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2015)

The date for my bag that I got to curate with Beauteque is supposed to go on sale this monday (the 20th).  I hope that is the firm date, but you know beauteque!!  It will be a citrus bag and as soon as I have more details about the exact time for the launch, I will let you know!

I am NOT MAKING ANY MONEY off this bag.  This was just something that I won in a contest, after submitting my idea for a bag, my blog contents and readers's voting (which the latter I felt was kinda strange)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2015)

August Spoilers for Beauteque's Bag



Spoiler






Hair Masks

"Chamomile", enriched with Chamomile extract, Rosemary extract and other nutritive ingredients, is an intensive, rich treatment for frizzy, damaged and unruly hair. With its creamy texture and delicate scent, the mask penetrates deep into the hair to nourish and repair frizzy and curly hair. It will help to maintain the healthy appearance of your hair and reveal its full beauty.

"Honey" It provides the energy and radiance necessary to restore the beauty of hair weakened by coloring, bleaching and permanent wave products. Enriched with Honey, Sweet Almond, Olive Oil, Shea Butter and Vitamin E, Vital Radiance Hair Mask delivers deep nourishment to the hair shaft and works to smooth the hair scales in order to fix color and enhance curl spring.

"Jojoba"   It’s a rich and creamy treatment designed to hydrate and revitalize dry hair. Jojoba Oil, Peppermint, Olive Fruit Oil, and other botanical ingredients are chosen for their and remarkable compatibility with the hair’s natural characteristics. Known for its regenerative, emollient properties, Jojoba Oil moisturizes, leading the way to nourished, healthy hair. With continued use of Purederm mask, your hair becomes revitalized, shiny, and more manageable.
 

I think I will get the jojoba treatment and the natural beige in the concealer...


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

ooh I want to try the



Spoiler



snail cream


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2015)

a peek into the bag that I curated..



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

What a great theme! Love it.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jul 17, 2015)

that bag is cute

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2015)

has anyone received the link to pick our choices for August yet?   I haven't gotten it.   If you have it, can you pm me with the link, please?


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jul 18, 2015)

They link the picture instead of having a clear link - I'll PM you.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2015)

thank you @@BeautyWithWhitney


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

So the bag I curated is live! 



Spoiler



http://www.beauteque.com/the-fresh-citrus-fix-with-unboxing-beauty


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 20, 2015)

@@biancardi I'm getting one!  I love citrus scented stuff and I know from reading your blog you would curate a good bag.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

@Cupcakes  thank you so much!  that means a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just ordered one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Such a great theme!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is my long and lengthy review



Spoiler



I am so excited to bring you my first ever (and probably only!! haha I don’t have that many readers so other big companies just ignore me!!)  curated collection in collaboration with Beauteque!   I came in second in the Curate-A-Collection contest from Beauteque earlier this year.    I have tried all of the products personally and I can recommend them.  This was a collaboration, so you might be asking “couldn’t she have added this product or this one in here?”  Well, I could, but there is no guarantee that I would be able to get it!   I had a ton of items that I suggested and recommended, and these were the ones that made the final cut.  A collaboration doesn’t mean I get everything I want!   However, I can say that all of the products in here were picked by me and not by Beauteque, so I did get the final say in that.  I also, through some help from my friends, picked the name of this collection ~ *The Fresh Citrus Fix*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Why did I pick Citrus? * Because of my own personal needs and experiences with citrus fruit extracts and Vitamin C.    I have hyper-pigmentation issues, from the years that I spent outside when I was younger and I didn’t wear a lot of sunscreen.  Why didn’t I wear a lot of sunscreen?  Well, I would apply it ~ once.  In the morning.  Then ignore reapplying it.  Plus, I only wore it on the days that I knew I would be outside a lot, not everyday, as sunscreens had a bad habit of clogging up my pores, making me break out and not helping with my oily skin.   Citrus helps me brighten and even out my skin tone without causing blemishes and bringing balance to the moisture-oil content in my skin, controlling my sebum production.





*Informational Card*





*^^^^ NOT my handwriting ^^^^  My handwriting is illegible!  ahaha*

​




*Tony Moly I’m Real Lemon Brightening Facial Sheet Mask*    Tonymoly is a brand that K-Beauty fans will recognize and this facial sheet mask, soaked in lemon skin-brightening essence, will even out your skin tone while rejuvenating and hydrating your face! Plus it has a lovely lemony scent as well.  Some of the ingredients in this mask include:


*Glycerin* ~ An humectant that attracts water to hydrate the skin.
*Panthenol (Vitamin B5)* ~ This is an excellent hydrating ingredient for your skin
*Allantoin* ~ This skin protecting ingredient helps calm and soothe irritation
*Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Fruit Extract* ~  Lemon is a natural source of Vitamin C and the antioxidants bioflavonoids.  It helps protect your skin against UV damage and is also an anti-inflammatory.
*Acerola* ~ Acerola is a tropical cherry and contains powerful antioxidants as well as skin lightening properties.
*Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice Root Extract)* ~  Soothes and calms the skin, while acting as an anti-inflammatory and also reduces hyper-pigmentation.
*Anise* ~ Star Anise contains anti-inflammatory, antioxidant and also anti-fungal properties
Full Size 1 sheet mask Value $1.99  I do think that Beauteque underestimated the value of this sheet mask, as Memebox sells *it for $3.00* and Sephora sells* it for $3.75*!! 

_*Ingredients*: Water, Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, PEG/PPG-17/6 Copolymer, Glycereth-26, Panthenol, Bis-Ethoxydiglycol Succinate, Allantoin, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Chlorphenesin, Carbomer, Phenoxyethanol, Tromethamine, Citrus Limon (Lemon) Fruit Extract, 1,2-Hexanediol, Propanediol, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Malpighia Emarginata (Acerola)  Fruit Extract, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Caprylyl Glycol, Illicium Verum (Anise) Fruit Extract, Disodium EDTA, Fragrance _ *cosDNA.com analysis*





*Hanaka Macaron Facial Mask ~ Vitamin C   * How cute is this lemony-yellow macaron!  Hanaka is a Taiwanese company and they make a whole series of these macaron facial masks.  This is a vitamin C, skin brightening and anti-aging wash off face mask, good for one use.  This is a clear gel-texture mask and moisturizes, brightens and softens your skin.  I   love to use wash off masks during my Sunday Spa  Night.  Just open up the macaron and apply the gel to your face in an even manner.  Rinse off with warm water after 15 to 20 minutes.   I purchased the whole set of these macarons and they are a lot of fun!   *Unboxing Beauty Tip: * For a more refreshing and cooling experience, place your Hanaka Macaron in the frig for about an hour before using.   I also like to save these little macaron containers,  as they are very handy to put my smaller earrings in (studs, small hoops) when I take my earrings off at night.   Value $3.90


*Vitamin C  (Ascorbic Acid)* ~ this is an antioxidant vitamin that is essential for tissue growth, repair and collagen production.  It is one of the best anti-aging ingredients, as it does combat free radicals.   
*Tranexamic Acid* ~  A synthetic amino acid derived from lysine, this ingredient is one of the more powerful topical ingredients to reduce hyper-pigmentation.  It is also extra gentle, non-irritant, reduces melanin (dark spots), an anti-inflammatory and is safe for all skin types.





_*Ingredients*:  water, carbopol, ascorbic acid, tranexamic acid, Barbados cherry extract,  glycryrrhizic acid, hyaluronic acid, cranberry extract, phenoxyethanol, fragrance  _*cosDNA.com analysis *

_ _





*Mizon Refresh Time Grapefruit Body Wash*  Talk about smelling great! Mizon is internationally renowned for great products and this refreshing body wash in a pink grapefruit scent also contains Vitamin C, cleansing your body and invigorating your senses!  I use body washes, go through them quickly and this is a very nice size ~ very big and this product really smells just like fresh grapefruit.   I always have a hard time finding this particular body wash online and it is very heavy to ship from Korea, so I am pleased that I could offer this to you in my collection.

Grapefruit is full of Vitamin C and this is also a very moisturizing body wash.  This gel contains extracts of lemon, orange, rice bran, green tea, pomegranate, aloe vera, honey and also has hyaluronic acid, olive oil, jojoba oil.   The lemon, orange and rice bran extracts are reported to make the skin brighter;  hyalounic acid, honey extract, olive oil and jojoba oil will moisture your skin.   Aloe Vera will soften your skin, and the green tea and pomegranate extracts will exfoliate dead skin cells and refine your skin texture.  Full Size 200 mL Value $19.00





More *Information*

_*Ingredients*: water, glycerin, cocomidopropyl betaine, lauric acid, potassium hydroxide, hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, miristic acid, citric acid, grapefruit extract, benzophenone-5, sodium hyaluronate, beta-glucan, butylene glycol, lemon extract, orange extract, green tea extract, pomegranate extract, rice bran extract, olive oil, jojoba seed oil, honey extract, aloe vera leaf juice extract, disodium EDTA, phenoxyethanol, CI 15985, fragrance  _*cosDNA.com analysis*

_*Lemon extract* comprises vitamins, sugars, citric acid and ascorbic acid promotes energy metabolism in the skin to stimulate the synthesis of collagen. Tightens pores, stimulates the immune system of the skin. Has a refreshing effect on the skin._

_*Pomegranate extract*  stimulates the formation of aquaporins (water channels active transport – play a crucial role in maintaining the optimal amount of moisture in the skin) has anti-inflammatory activity, accelerates the regeneration, tissue healing; has antioxidant potential, reduces transepidermal moisture loss skin, restoring its barrier properties.  _

_*Tangerine extract* is rich in beta-carotene, vitamin C and citric acid. Restores the protective function of the skin and also helps compensate for a deficiency of vitamins and in addition increases the reducing properties of the cells on dry skin areas. Has a tonic effect, preventing sagging skin._

_ _

_* *_





*Nature Republic Lemon Foot Peeling Mask*  I am so pleased to have this foot peeling mask in my collection for you! I’ve written a review on them before and they are, for me, the best foot peeling masks out there. I have tough feet and Nature Republic’s Lemon Foot Peeling masks work wonders on my feet.

What are foot peeling masks, some of you might be asking?  Well, these are masks that you leave on your feet for 90 minutes to 2 hours ~ prepare to relax and not move around too much ~ and what will happen in 4-10 days, depending on how tough your feet are, the hard, callused dead skin on the bottom of your feet will peel off, revealing the baby smooth skin beneath it.  My feet are tough customers, so it usually takes about 8 – 9 days before I see any peeling action and it doesn’t come off in one big sheet.   However, with Nature Republic’s Lemon masks, my dead skin does come off and very nicely too!   It was very difficult to find these masks online in the USA ~ I’ve always ordered them in the past from Korean online shops ~ but now, Beauteque carries them!   

This is great news for me, as I don’t have to wait 3-4 weeks for my foot peeling masks to arrive.  I think once I requested this for my bag, they started to stock them in their store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   One pair   Value $5.00

_*Ingredients*: alcohol, water, propylene glycol, lactic acid, isopropyl alcohol, urea, glycolic acid, betaine, anthemis nobilis flower extract, citrus limon (lemon) fruit extract, carica papaya (papaya) fruit extract, pyrus malus (apple) fruit extract, citrus dulcis (orange) fruit extract, triclosan, salicylic acid, menthol, PEG-60 hydrogenated castor oil, disodium EDTA, sea water, fragrance_ *cosDNA.com analysis*





*How I use them* ~ first, I soak and scrub my feet for about 5 minutes to prep them.  I then put on the booties after cutting them open.  Word of warning here ~ these are the most temperamental foot peeling booties I have used.  They split open in areas they shouldn’t and they are hard to keep on my feet.  If they didn’t work so darn well, I wouldn’t bother, but because they are magic for my feet, I just put on some thick cotton socks over them and that keeps the booties in place.   Your feet will feel weird, as these booties are crinkly plastic, with a cotton liner inside with all of the peeling essence.   Just sit down and read a book, knit, play games, watch TV, text your friends, whatever ~ and don’t move around to much.





After the allotted time has passed ~ I usually keep them on for 2 hours, hobble over to the bathroom and take off your booties in the tub or shower.  Then rinse your feet well!!  Get all of that essence off your feet.  I then add a moisturizing foot cream and put on a new pair of cotton socks.  I do this treatment at night, so I don’t have to deal with going outside afterwards.

Every day, I scrub my feet with a foot scrubber in the shower and then put on a moisturizer, like I normally do.   This will also speed up the peeling processes.  At some point, within 4 – 10 days, you will notice the skin on your feet beginning to peel.  Disgusting, but that is what you wanted, right?  Just peel it away gently ~ do not force it.  If it doesn’t want to come off, just soak your feet, scrub them and wait another day ~ it will come off, but takes time.  I also noticed with Nature Republic’s Lemon Foot Peeling mask that my calluses will get really, really soft after a shower and I can actually take my fingernail and scrape the skin off, but I just grab a good foot scrubber and use that to really remove that softened dead skin.





*Urban Dollkiss/Baviphat Lemon Whitening Sleeping Pack*   Your skin needs to heal and repair itself overnight and what better way to do so with this Kawaii sleeping pack from Baviphat, which I like to call Baby Phat.   Baviphat is not as well known as other brands, but it is a top notch brand and I love their products.   It looks like they have added Urban Dollkiss to their name and also put this cute Lemon sleeping pack in a sleek silver box.  This sleeping pack will help brighten your skin tone and hydrate and nourish your skin while you sleep.  This contains  100 mg of lemon fruit extract.





This is potent stuff, so only use 2-3 times weekly and alternate with another sleeping pack.    This is a lighter weight sleeping pack, you can see that it is almost runny, but not quite, gel.  I feel that this sleeping pack is best suited for those with oily and normal to oily skin types, as drier skin types may not find this moisturizing enough for their needs.   This gel has a very subtle sugar-lemon scent, very pleasant, and it is perfect for the warmer months, as it is not heavy and it is not sticky.   It absorbs fairly quickly, within several minutes, so there is no sticky feeling on your pillow!    I found that my face looks brightened, refreshed and soft in the mornings when I use this.  Full Size 100 mL Value $20.99

To use a sleeping pack, you would follow your normal skin care routine ~ cleanse, toner, serum and/or ampoule, essence and/or moisturizer ~ and then apply the sleeping pack.  After applying the sleeping pack, you can add any spot treatments.  A sleeping pack will lock in all of the previous skin care items into your skin and acts like a protective barrier, while also imparting its own skin care benefits.

Other Key Ingredients:


*Glycerin * ~ This ingredient moisturizes and hydrates the skin, leaving your face feeling smooth and soft.
*Niacinamide (Vitamin B3)* ~  This is a powerful antioxidant that acts as an anti-inflammatory, improves your skin elasticity, enhance the skin barrier function and also it helps to even out skin tone and reduce post-inflammatory hyper-pigmentation.   
*Betaine ~* superior for its intense moisturization and hydration properties, without the stickiness, and also reduces the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles, while attracting moisture (humectancy) and relieving skin irritation.   
*Allantoin* ~ Known for healing, soothing and softening skin, it also helps remove cracked and chapped skin, leaving behind healthy looking skin.
*Arginine* ~ This is an amino acid that promotes healing and detoxes your skin.   It also helps guard against the formation of wrinkles and loss of skin firmness.
_*Ingredients*:  __Water, Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Butylene Glycol, Sodium Acrylate/Sodium Acryloyldimethyl Taurate Copolymer, Isohexadecane,Polysorbate 80, Glycerin, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Niacinamide, Betaine, Phenoxyethanol, Disodium EDTA, Allantoin, Carbomer, Arginine, Fragrance,  Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Peel Extract,  Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Fruit Extract (100 mg), Portulaca Oleracea extract, Centella Asiatica extract, Yellow 5 (CI 19140)_ *cosDNA.com analysis*

This collection contains items for day to night, from your face to your feet!  I hope you will enjoy it and you can purchase *The Fresh Citrus Fix Collection at Beauteque.com* for $28.00 plus shipping/handling.  Beauteque does ship internationally to Canada, Europe, Australia, New Zealand, Hong Kong, Japan and Singapore.  I would like to thank Beauteque for giving me the opportunity to curate a collection and it was an experience!   Caitlin at Beauteque was very helpful and patient with all of my demands and needs.  I wanted to add so much more in this bag, but then the price would have been really expensive.  Maybe Beauteque will take some of my other product suggestions and do a “Fresh Citrus Fix” sequel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

@Reija  thank you so much!!  I am so happy that you ladies like it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

thank you to everyone who purchased my collection!  I believe beauteque started out with about 100 of them and there is less than 7 bags left!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't wait to get it. The review of the items looks so good.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

My July bag came and I'm glad I didn't cancel. I'm trying to cut back on my subscriptions and thought about letting this one go but I think I better stick with it. Here are pictures of the bag and the items. I really liked the bag design this time.



Spoiler


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jul 21, 2015)

omg I cannot wait

:lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2015)

mine still is in shipping label created - sigh - they are just a couple of states over - really?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 21, 2015)

hope yours ships soon @@biancardi!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my Fresh Citrus Fix box today and love it! So glad I ordered it. Great curation @@biancardi .


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

@@Reija thank you!  Have you tried any of the products yet?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Reija thank you!  Have you tried any of the products yet?


not yet @@biancardi looking forward to trying them soon though!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

there is a new head to toe Skin Food bag available http://www.beauteque.com/head-to-toe-skinfood/


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

@@biancardi I used the Hanaka Macaron Facial Mask last night and loved it! Such a great mask. Great pick for your bag. It was first a little tingling on the skin but the tingling stopped. Once I washed the mask off, my skin looked and felt so smooth. This morning my skin was even toned and just looked better and tighter. Loved this mask and can't wait to use the Baviphat lemon sleeping pack. The grapefruit body wash is great too. It's so refreshing.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

extra 15% off select products with code WOP15 http://www.beauteque.com/week-of-positivity/


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2015)

Reija said:


> @@biancardi I used the Hanaka Macaron Facial Mask last night and loved it! Such a great mask. Great pick for your bag. It was first a little tingling on the skin but the tingling stopped. Once I washed the mask off, my skin looked and felt so smooth. This morning my skin was even toned and just looked better and tighter. Loved this mask and can't wait to use the Baviphat lemon sleeping pack. The grapefruit body wash is great too. It's so refreshing.


I am glad you are enjoying the bag!  I purchased the full sets of macarons at yesstyle and they are a lot of fun.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

The macaron masks are on sale http://www.beauteque.com/beauteque-bargains-2/

Love the vitamin C one that was in the bag curated by @@biancardi

Once my no buy is over I'm buying more for sure.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Aug 11, 2015)

i want more of the macaroon size but in a extra large


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just got an email about changes happening at Beauteque. Anyone know what that means? It says another email will be sent soon to describe the changes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just got an email about changes happening at Beauteque. Anyone know what that means? It says another email will be sent soon to describe the changes.



I got an email about the changes that we won't be able to personalize our monthly bags anymore...I don't know if this starts for August (after we already picked the items) or september.  There is supposed to be another email on the sub process itself, so that will be interesting.



> We would like to first truly express our gratitude to you for being a subscriber! We enjoy bringing you curated BB Bags and Mask Maven bags each month, as much as you love receiving them.
> 
> You have helped us grow exponentially in less than one year of existence. First and foremost, we wish to thank you for helping to make this a reality!
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2015)

spoiler for septembers bag



Spoiler









I am pretty excited about the saem product as I was thinking of purchasing it the other week!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks interesting. Thanks for posting!! Looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

coupon *soothing10* for 10% off subscriptions in case someone is interested in subscribing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish they would give us old timers a discount too or toss an extra in.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish so too!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is the bag I just received. I'm looking forward to using the cream. Any thoughts on this month's bag?



Spoiler


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 4, 2015)

Deal going right now - 3 month sub and you get a free head to toe aloe bag. Any thoughts on this bag? I am about 2.5 months into K Beauty and don't have many (if any!) aloe products.

Thanks!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2015)

oh, I love the head to toe aloe bag - I didn't review it at the time I purchased it, because I was swamped with reviews at the time. It is SO much better than the skinfood head to toe

you get so many BIG sized products and I love the scent of aloe anyway!

Nature Republic Aloe Vera Body Cream - I never had a lotion made from Aloe - this is really lovely and creamy.  But not too heavy.  I have been using it since I got it.

Nature Republic Soothing &amp; Moisture Emulsion - I haven't opened this yet, because I had other products to go thru - it will still be good for next year, as I love using aloe products in the summer time (I do change my skincare products based on the season.) 

It's Skin Aloe Soothing Gel - you cannot go wrong with a nice aloe gel for sunburns, rashes or you just need a cool down

Welcos Soothing Gel Mist - I gave this to my mother, who suffers from dry skin and needs to keep her skin hydrated.  She gave this product RAVE reviews and loves it.  She has already asked me how she can get more of this!! haha

2 aloe vera facial sheet masks - tosowoong and 3W clinic - pretty nice to get two aloe vera masks

a little silicon face scubbie.

This bag is amazing at 29.00 and I am still in shock that it hasn't sold out yet.   However, if you sign up for the 3 month deal, this is excellent.  This was one of their better head to toe bags - probably since the milk head to toe bag.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 5, 2015)

Excellent! Thank you for all the info! To be honest, I'm 100% dependent on your reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2015)

September's bag is shaping up nicely

final spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

I was about to cancel and now I'm so glad I didn't. I look forward to getting this month's bag.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

Beauteque is having a sale on select products at 25% off, one of the products is the strawberry mask which is really good. http://www.beauteque.com/beauteque-beverage-bar


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I'm going to drop Mishibox and pick up this bag, it looks so much better!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I think I'm going to drop Mishibox and pick up this bag, it looks so much better!


You can still get the september bag if you order before the 15th.  They have a deal going on that if you subscribe to 3 months or longer, use promo code ALOEGIFT - and you get the Head to Toe Aloe Bag for free - and that is ONE great bag. I might have to purchase another one before it is sold out as I love the Nature Republic body cream


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> You can still get the september bag if you order before the 15th.  They have a deal going on that if you subscribe to 3 months or longer, use promo code ALOEGIFT - and you get the Head to Toe Aloe Bag for free - and that is ONE great bag. I might have to purchase another one before it is sold out as I love the Nature Republic body cream


Thanks Biancardi, I this sealed the deal for me! I've seen your reviews for their previous bags and have always wished I had this sub, but couldn't justify it without dropping something. I gave Mishi a try but it's just not doing it for me. 

So I canceled Mishibox and picked this one up. So much for cutting back. But the Head to Toe Aloe bag for free was just too awesome, I'm going to Florida in October and this stuff will really come in handy. And I can always save for next summer as well. So excited!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2015)

October spoilers!! Already!



Spoiler






not too sure about the lotion - I looked them up and most of them are really rose or jasmine scented. the lipstick, well there are a couple of colors I like, 1, 9 &amp; 10, but I will probably get bright screaming something.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2015)

Bag spoilers for September  It's a good bag!



Spoiler


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm new to Beauteque, what time of month do they generally start shipping their bags?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 21, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I'm new to Beauteque, what time of month do they generally start shipping their bags?


I think they used to ship out based on what day of the month you subscribed but they're going to a new shipping program so I think this month and next month might be off kilter. Not positive on that.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Beauteque has 25% off all Benton products http://www.beauteque.com/benton-brand-sale/


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Sep 28, 2015)

got my bag today um YAY can't wait to try it all


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2015)

November Spoilers! Looks SO much better than October's spoilers



Spoiler






Secret Key Lemon D-Toc Peeling Gel
Baviphat Urban Dollkiss Touch My Body Wash (style will vary)
Baviphat Urban Dollkiss Paprika Hand Cream (style will vary)


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been using the Aloe cleanser from the September bag and love it. It really works well and no breakouts.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2015)

and it is super hydrating!!  I love it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 16, 2015)

I just ordered that peeling gel from Meme Box!!

Hopefully it works well for me! I suppose I could always give the second tube to my mom.....but I'll have to charge her $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 17, 2015)

i was about to buy it myself so yay


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

Yep, those November spoilers are looking mighty fine!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 23, 2015)

so having asked them in an email( i love it when a company actually pays attention to customers and answers their question in a timely manner ) when shipments start they said today friday  so um yay


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 30, 2015)

got both my bag and my masks so yay love this company


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2015)

they are currently having a BOGO going on too!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 30, 2015)

I know I am gonna have to spend more money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2015)

FYI - I have collaborated with Beauteque for another collection and once again, I was able to pick out each item I wanted, plus the theme, the name of the collection and the reasons why I picked the items I did.  This bag will contain 5 items and it will be 33.99 - on sale on 11/16 at beauteque.  I am NOT MAKING any money from this.   I am just sharing my favorite products.  I cannot tell you much until the 16th, except the theme is "Unboxing Beauty Travel Destination: Jeju Island" and I can tease one item for you, which I have to figure out which one I want to tease!! haha. 

anyway, I am pretty proud of this collection.  I can't wait to see what you all think of it!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is one teaser      @@Reija please let me know if this is inappropriate.


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 20, 2015)

Did anyone get their bag yet? I never received my tracking number, although I got an email saying the bags shipped, so just concerned.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 21, 2015)

i got mine on monday


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 21, 2015)

I just got mine too. I didn't receive tracking either. I was also missing the little card with instructions on how to use the products.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 21, 2015)

they said no more cards but emails with instructions in them


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 23, 2015)

After contacting them this weekend, they shipped it today. At least it's been shipped and they were very good to work with, so I'm happy! Not like I don't have enough stuff at home that I still haven't used LOL. This looks like a good bag though, so excited!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 24, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> they said no more cards but emails with instructions in them


Thanks for the info! I must have somehow missed this.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here are the spoilers for the December bag from their email. Just wanted to pass this info along in case someone didn't get the email.    



Spoiler


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 22, 2015)

Once again my December bag wasn't shipped, had to email them today to have them send it. I'm not sure what is going on now that they have switched their shipping company, but if this continues I'll just have to cancel. Maybe it's a sign I need to cancel, I have too much stuff anyway lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Beauteque has 25% off sitewide with code DEC26


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Just saw on IG that Beauteque has shipping delays due to the snow storm. Just wanted to pass on the info to anyone who is a subscriber. I've taking a little break because I'm on product overload but love Beauteque.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 25, 2016)

Got mine already


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for Beauteque February bag.



Spoiler



The brush looks exciting!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is a March spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Got my box today. I'm looking forward to trying the cream and the brush cleaner. Very happy with this month's beauteque. Anyone else get theirs?



Spoiler


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> Got my box today. I'm looking forward to trying the cream and the brush cleaner. Very happy with this month's beauteque. Anyone else get theirs?


Thanks for posting! I don't get mind until the second wave, since I signed up after the 15th so its the end of the month before I receive. I love spoilers though so always check out to see what's in the bag for the month!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for April. I love the spoiler!



Spoiler


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 16, 2016)

Curious about this box now. If I end up canceling one of my current boxes I'll probably go for this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Beauteque has 25% off select items with code *cityeaster *http://www.beauteque.com/easter-egg-hunt-in-the-park/


----------



## Weebs (Mar 27, 2016)

Reija said:


> Got my box today. I'm looking forward to trying the cream and the brush cleaner. Very happy with this month's beauteque. Anyone else get theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious if you've tried the Mizon eye cream yet.  What's your opinion on it?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Weebs said:


> I'm curious if you've tried the Mizon eye cream yet.  What's your opinion on it?


I haven't yet. Thanks for reminding me to get it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

I went looking for the Mizon Eye cream and couldn't find it and then I remember having it out on the counter at one point so I must have used it. I'm totally losing it. I don't remember it being bad so it must have been good. I've jet to run across any Mizon products I didn't like. Sorry I don't remember more details @@Weebs !


----------



## Weebs (Mar 27, 2016)

I just made an order and included it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm curious, as I love the snail gel. &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Weebs said:


> I just made an order and included it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I'm curious, as I love the snail gel.


I love the snail gel too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Congrats on your order!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got shipment notice for the April bag. Hope to get it soon. I'm excited about getting the Baviphat product. All Baviphat products I've used have been so good.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Here is the picture of the April bag. So excited to get the Baviphat Urban Dollkiss peach peeling gel.



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

I just read that Beauteque is changing their business model and will make a change to primarily only selling face masks. They will start off by having close to 600 different face masks. The new site, featuring the face masks will launch June 16th. Eventually they plan to expand to selling close to 1000 different face masks.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (May 19, 2016)

So has anyone else tried miss tutti it offers three different selections I tried it kinda liking it.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (May 19, 2016)

That would be misstutii.com


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info @! I haven't tried it but will take a look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2016)

Beauteque has some new promos for new subscribers. Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interested


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2016)

Here is a picture of this month's bag. I'm excited to try the essence packets. The instructions say to rinse it off after applying so it's more like a mask. Anyone else get theirs? Thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is the June bag. I look forward to using the Skin Food scrub. I've used it before and really like it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 25, 2016)

I was seriously tempted to get the June bag, especially when I saw the candy code. Then I remembered what actually happens to all my cutesy K-lip balms and hand creams.  They sit mostly untouched on a dresser because the jars, while adorable, are difficult to open and close.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for the Beauteque July box



Spoiler


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in the second wave of shipping and got an email that my June bag will be late....so sometime in July! I received a $5 coupon though and I can order a couple of masks and still get free shipping. I appreciate that and the fact that they sent me an email to let me know. I can wait patiently, it's not like I don't have plenty of products I need to use lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 26, 2016)

I got my beauteque box today and was so confused because it was just a box of Korean beauty products thrown in the box. The shipping label didn't say beauteque either. I figured it had to be Beauteque because it had K-beauty products in it. I just got an email stating that the product cards didn't make it into the box because they were using a new company to ship their boxes. The product card was attached to the email which works for me. Did anyone else get their box and wonder what was going on?


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 27, 2016)

Reija said:


> I got my beauteque box today and was so confused because it was just a box of Korean beauty products thrown in the box. The shipping label didn't say beauteque either. I figured it had to be Beauteque because it had K-beauty products in it. I just got an email stating that the product cards didn't make it into the box because they were using a new company to ship their boxes. The product card was attached to the email which works for me. Did anyone else get their box and wonder what was going on?


My box is on its way. Thanks for letting us know, I would be confused as well! Glad they emailed you the card. Did you like this months bag?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 27, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> My box is on its way. Thanks for letting us know, I would be confused as well! Glad they emailed you the card. Did you like this months bag?


I did like the products. It looks like nice one this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the Beauteque November bag.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2016)

I keep looking at the mask sub and I am so tempted!  I don't know how I would possibly use up that many masks but $15-$16 a month isn't a big investment for something that would make me as happy as masks do.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I love their monthly sub but I have too many products so I just recently cancelled. I wanted to do the mask one too but I have some masks to go through first.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Beauteque has a promo for new bag subscribers


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 12, 2016)

I just re subbed


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for December


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Here are the spoilers for the Beauteque January bag


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2016)

Beauteque has a new tin mask collection available. The container looks so cute!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Beauteque has new Missha masks out.




Does anyone sub to Beauteque still? I really like the service and the product selection but have too many items right now.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 14, 2017)

This is the reason I stopped for awhile but I resubbed I know I know


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2017)

I was so close to resubbing but didn't. I was inches away though. lol I'll probably break and resub soon. I just need to try and use up my stash more systematically. I know I keep saying that. I'm like a broken record. It's just so hard with these subs! I love getting them but have too much stuff and need to save the money too. Nothing beats Korea skin care though. The products work so much more effectively.


----------

